# Watchuseek's Next Russian Project Discussion



## Arizone

Greetings comrades,

As many have seen but for those who did not participate, we have made the unfortunate decision to no longer pursue the original 2018 Elbrus project due to significantly increased costs. In spite of this, we still have a healthy community of over 150 people interested in making a new purchase. It is a new year, so I want to open up fresh discussion on what could be done next. Keep in mind any decisions will again require approval from Watchuseek's administration.

Here are the previous threads that led up to Elbrus being chosen, containing many other ideas:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/we-going-proceed-wus-project-2018-a-4639141.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/project-watch-2018-interest-check-4684939.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/project-watch-2018-choosing-project-4693091.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/proj...project-poljot-dolphin-vs-elbrus-4703081.html

Now I must apologize I don't wish to immediately steal the show here but I do have two options in particular to look at.

First off, I took the community-chosen Elbrus design and adapted it to the common Amphibian platform instead of the costly K-34 case. This is tentatively the newer 020 case seen on SE models and my Laika project. One very important problem is that common Amphibian and Komandirskie crystals are not tall enough to accommodate a central seconds hand when using the 2426 "GMT" movement, this is why all prior SE models and RE's Baikonur project have a seconds subdial. Presently my design simply forgoes a second hand entirely and has a cap over the central pinion, and I also changed the indices to the next leading classic Vostok design. Because this would all be such a drastic change I did not feel comfortable shifting everyone who had signed up for the original Elbrus onto it, and instead we could start fresh with a new accurate tally of people who are interested. We can assume this would fit in the original $200 price range as other Amphibian projects have, but pending confirmation.










Second, some of you may have noticed the addition to my signature. One of next most popular proposals from the discussions last year linked above was a custom Neptune. We had begun playing with a 24 hour design using the seconds subdial, but I wasn't completely sold on them and others apparently weren't either. What I propose instead is building the design around the much less common 2432 movement featuring a day/night indicator or "psuedo-moonphase". Neptunes were already known for the sunrise/sunset motif so the sun and moon on the indicator fits perfectly. However, this alone wasn't a compelling enough argument; the Neptune SEs had been wildly popular and everyone likely already owns at least one, right? As a fan of the original Neptune models too, with how rare they are, I was rather disappointed when the SE dials were revealed. To bring back that classic glimmer _this _model will have a dial made from mother of pearl, positively _nautical_! I have already jumped the gun and contacted Dmitry at Meranom to confirm this is feasible _before_ getting too carried away, which is why I had to keep it in the dark until now, and I have just received the nod as well as an initial render (excluding the pearl dial). Again, this should still fit in the $200 price range as mother of pearl is not a particularly expensive material, and I hope if indeed chosen this gathers even more folks than before.


----------



## sideways2

Sadness... but on the up side... the Neptune mother of pearl is amazing!! Count me in... I would definitely buy that one in a heartbeat!!


----------



## thewatchadude

Great work once again, and fantastic commitment to the community!

To understand how you see this project, is what you present here a final design (similarly to how you managed your Laika project) or is it open to discussion? In other words is it worth making comments and suggestions at this point?

_EDIT: I'm referring to the Neptune project._


----------



## Fergfour

I'd sign up for both but if I had to choose only one, the Neptune.


----------



## dutchassasin

Neptune looks awesome! Is it perhaps a cool idea to have a sextant on the caseback?


----------



## Cafe Latte

Fergfour said:


> I'd sign up for both but if I had to choose only one, the Neptune.


I am in if it is Neptune.
Chris


----------



## mariomart

I'm on-board for the Neptune :-!

You're a legend Arizone


----------



## Arizone

thewatchadude said:


> Great work once again, and fantastic commitment to the community!
> 
> To understand how you see this project, is what you present here a final design (similarly to how you managed your Laika project) or is it open to discussion? In other words is it worth making comments and suggestions at this point?


The design isn't finalized so input is absolutely welcome, particularly on any differences between Dmitry's and my dial mockups, but I do not wish to arrange votes over absolutely every detail like Elbrus.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Neptune looks great. I'd be very interested in that!


----------



## alexir

Neptune!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

I like both.. Count me in for both.. Cheers !!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinrich Faust

Neptune all the way. Your version (with a smaller DN) looks better.


----------



## detroie

I think both projects are reliable.

For example first 6 month we can get a Neptune, second 6 month miniElbrus 

I prefer to get MOP Neptune first!


----------



## zagato1750

I’m new to this, so not sure if there’s a sign up page etc.... I’m definitely in for that Neptune......please advise on how to proceed if there’s a set process.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

detroie said:


> I think both projects are reliable.
> 
> For example first 6 month we can get a Neptune, second 6 month miniElbrus
> 
> I prefer to get MOP Neptune first!


Don't get too excited, production is completely up to when the factory can fit us into their schedule. Expect very late 2019 or early 2020 to avoid disappointment


----------



## borgil

Great job Arizone, the Neptune renders look awesome.

One of the great features of earlier models were the "floating" indices. Do you know if that would be feasible?


----------



## psco78

The original Elbrus had a lot of potential, very sad we had to abandon it. Thank you for all the hard work on the project preparation Arizone, and even more so for your tenacity to come up with two alternatives right off the bat!

That being said I must admit I don't really feel the same vibe with the translation to a 020 case as I did with the K-34 version. That and the lack of a second hand puts me off honestly...

But the Neptune on the other hand holds the promise of becoming something uniquely beautiful , so count me in 200% 
Can't wait for the registration form to come online... b-)


----------



## mantaselk

I think I would go for Neptune too. Looks amazing.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

detroie said:


> I think both projects are reliable.
> 
> For example first 6 month we can get a Neptune, second 6 month miniElbrus
> 
> I prefer to get MOP Neptune first!


This, for all that is sacred! I want both and I don't mind in which order!!!!!

Arizone, many. many thanks for your enthusiasm. Indeed! We owe you!


----------



## dutchassasin

borgil said:


> Great job Arizone, the Neptune renders look awesome.
> 
> One of the great features of earlier models were the "floating" indices. Do you know if that would be feasible?


An advantage of not using the floating indexes is that the dial can be used for modding to a different case.


----------



## 24h

No love for the Poljot Amphibian :-d:-(

Great work on the Elbrus project Arizone! Unfortunately this and the Neptune aren't really my style, but I followed the design process along the way and I was very impressed.
I hope that you guys can get everything to work out this time around.


----------



## t3tan3k

I am very much into a limited edition Neptune, but cant say that i like the ones shown in this thread. What do you guys think of taking a week or two for everyone to submit concepts for the Neptune and then vote on them? We can then pick top 2, update the designs taking thread comments into account and then vote again. I think this way, there is higher chance of getting reasonable consensus and ensuring high rate of participation.

T3tan3k


----------



## Arizone

borgil said:


> One of the great features of earlier models were the "floating" indices. Do you know if that would be feasible?


No, that was an early request with the Slava project and it is not possible.


----------



## tokareva

I agree with 24h, the only one I would be interested in is the poljot. I have one Neptune but almost never wear it due to the weird dressy looking case and lack of strap options. It's really impossible to go wrong with the Poljot.


----------



## t3tan3k

tokareva said:


> I agree with 24h, the only one I would be interested in is the poljot. I have one Neptune but almost never wear it due to the weird dressy looking case and lack of strap options. It's really impossible to go wrong with the Poljot.
> 
> View attachment 13830243


I definitely respect the opinion, but am wondering why get a standard Vostok Amphibia with a dial that sort of looks like a Poljot Amphibia dial but says "Vostok" on it for $200, when original Poljot Amphibias with Poljot movement and in good condition can be readily bought on the bay for the same $200...


----------



## zagato1750

Neptune.....just like you’ve shown....blue MOP dial with sun/moon....make it and I’ll buy it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

tokareva said:


> I agree with 24h, the only one I would be interested in is the poljot. I have one Neptune but almost never wear it due to the weird dressy looking case and lack of strap options. It's really impossible to go wrong with the Poljot.
> 
> View attachment 13830243


I like this one too but I have four 150 cases already. I have one 710 case and wouldn't mind another...


----------



## tokareva

t3tan3k said:


> I definitely respect the opinion, but am wondering why get a standard Vostok Amphibia with a dial that sort of looks like a Poljot Amphibia dial but says "Vostok" on it for $200, when original Poljot Amphibias with Poljot movement and in good condition can be readily bought on the bay for the same $200...


That subject has already been addressed before...I don't know where it is or I would give the link. I think the poljot is also only $150 .


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> I like this one too but I have four 150 cases already. I have one 710 case and wouldn't mind another...


So you admit the 150 is indeed a superior case...:-d


----------



## Kotsov

Whatever it is count me in and put me down for no.1


----------



## Fergfour

tokareva said:


> So you admit the 150 is indeed a superior case...:-d


LOL. I actually have another 150 in the mail (Relojes Especiales II), so that would make five 150's. Just saying from a personal standpoint a little variety in the collection is good. I know, I could always swap cases if I really felt the need. 
Regarding potential projects through, I'm not that picky, I've like everything presented so far.


----------



## Arizone

I forgot I had drawn this out a while back too, using RE's "banana" reissue project and the orange SEs as inspiration.










I'm still fond of any pilot idea.

Don't forget also Elektronika, and possibly also Luch using one of their new one-hander models.


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> I forgot I had drawn this out a while back too, using RE's "banana" reissue project and the orange SEs as inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still fond of any pilot idea.
> 
> Don't forget also Elektronika, and possibly also Luch using one of their new one-hander models.


Can you put the Poljot dial bezel and crown on that 020 case? Maybe that would satisfy the no 150 case crowd, and it might look pretty good in the 020 case too.


----------



## borgil

Arizone said:


> No, that was an early request with the Slava project and it is not possible.


Thanks.

Great idea making the aperture for the night/day wheel round like the sun on the original dials.


----------



## BreaksThings

Would just buying the dial be an option? I would love to build my own 420 with a mother of Pearl dial!


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> Can you put the Poljot dial bezel and crown on that 020 case? Maybe that would satisfy the no 150 case crowd, and it might look pretty good in the 020 case too.


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


>


Ok, thanks comrade Arizone. It looks good, just not sure it looks better than the 150 case though.


----------



## OKEAH

t3tan3k said:


> why get a standard Vostok Amphibia with a dial that sort of looks like a Poljot Amphibia dial but says "Vostok" on it for $200, when original Poljot Amphibias with Poljot movement and in good condition can be readily bought on the bay for the same $200...


1)Because! (best reason regarding watches)

2)So that you can dive and operate a pneumatic jackhammer with it (may both simultaneously but I do not recommend it)

3)Besides, it can say POLTOK if you like, or VOSJOT, (ΠΟΛΤΟΚ or BOCET). It's alive! it's alive!

4) Because you already HAVE a Poljot Amphibia, or five.

7) because I can't count

12) Because personally I am not the Neptooooooon or Elbroooooos kinda comrade, with all respect to Comrade Arizone and his remarkable creations.

There, I gave you 14 reasons!


----------



## OKEAH

Comrade Arizone you are amazing. However, the 150 case kicks 020 arse. Love the dial though with the B O C T O K and the capital Delfin!!!!! So this dial with the 150 case and I am in. Black date disk please!


----------



## Arizone

BreaksThings said:


> Would just buying the dial be an option? I would love to build my own 420 with a mother of Pearl dial!


I would suggest that here instead:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/how-about-wus-project-amphibia-dial-4740829-2.html

I'd rather keep a "Neptune" dial as part of the traditional package including 960 case.



dutchassasin said:


> Neptune looks awesome! Is it perhaps a cool idea to have a sextant on the caseback?


I think we could do something more bold than that...


----------



## armanh

I am in for all of the options. Modified Elbrus, Neptune or Poljot-Vostok... Let's just make something happen! Any of these watches would be a welcome addition.


----------



## t3tan3k

OKEAH said:


> 2)So that you can dive and operate a pneumatic jackhammer with it (may both simultaneously but I do not recommend it)


Hey I'm not here to judge!:-d


----------



## thewatchadude

The modern 020 case is nice but it lacks the vintage flavour of the other Vostok cases I think.
I like the Neptune too, better than the updated Elbrus. Both the Poljot Amphibia and Arizone's last proposal are too close to existing models--the Slavostok was nice but it was copying something very rare and also should remain something exceptional in my view (esp. given the Sadko project also going on).

Re the Neptune, I'd prefer traditional hour/minute hands--the trident second is nice. Also a "classic" Neptune bezel would have my preference. Last, the Neptune head is a bit too tall for the dial given the sun/moon window. Maybe put it in the lower part of the dial and take that "Neptune" script out--it will already on the casecack I guess.


----------



## Arizone

thewatchadude said:


> The modern 020 case is nice but it lacks the vintage flavour of the other Vostok cases I think.


Very much agreed. Here's the Poljot again with a 710 case. Compared to 150 I think the pointier lugs work in its favor, even if its not as round overall as Poljot's original case.












thewatchadude said:


> Re the Neptune, I'd prefer traditional hour/minute hands--the trident second is nice. Also a "classic" Neptune bezel would have my preference. Last, the Neptune head is a bit too tall for the dial given the sun/moon window. Maybe put it in the lower part of the dial and take that "Neptune" script out--it will already on the casecack I guess.


Not sure which hands you mean, Neptunes always had stock Amphibian hands until the SEs. I generally dislike paddles and think they would obstruct the pretty dial. Sword hands _maybe_. The bezel shown was the stock "universal" bezel from Meranom which is wider than usual ones, despite the crown. I have also drawn the minute dots if desired, which would then mean a custom insert. I really wanted a transparent acrylic insert like the older models, but it's not possible I'm told. I also thought ceramic or sapphire for a different look than aluminum, but that would be more expensive.

Neptune's head was originally smaller, but I've been told it must be the same size as on the SE dials, likely due to minimum resolution requirements. I agree it's a bit too close to the window, but I lack a better solution. I don't really like it below the hands, and also do not wish to omit the "Neptune" name. Honestly we could even forget the day/night complication, because the mother of pearl is the real winner here.

Brownie points for those who recognize this bezel. Also the lug adapters shown, if anyone was curious.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Those lug adapters are from a 960 SE? So is the dial, I think...


----------



## thewatchadude

These hands are fine. I was referring to the set of hands you showed in the first sketch where the lume was continuous on the whole hour hand. I like this new bezel. Looks somewhat like this one


----------



## DavidUK

Arizone said:


> Very much agreed. Here's the Poljot again with a 710 case. Compared to 150 I think the pointier lugs work in its favor, even if its not as round overall as Poljot's original case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which hands you mean, Neptunes always had stock Amphibian hands until the SEs. I generally dislike paddles and think they would obstruct the pretty dial. Sword hands _maybe_. The bezel shown was the stock "universal" bezel from Meranom which is wider than usual ones, despite the crown. I have also drawn the minute dots if desired, which would then mean a custom insert. I really wanted a transparent acrylic insert like the older models, but it's not possible I'm told. I also thought ceramic or sapphire for a different look than aluminum, but that would be more expensive.
> 
> Neptune's head was originally smaller, but I've been told it must be the same size as on the SE dials, likely due to minimum resolution requirements. I agree it's a bit too close to the window, but I lack a better solution. I don't really like it below the hands, and also do not wish to omit the "Neptune" name. Honestly we could even forget the day/night complication, because the mother of pearl is the real winner here.
> 
> Brownie points for those who recognize this bezel. Also the lug adapters shown, if anyone was curious.


I prefer this design. The day/night indicator does nothing for me apart from getting in the way. As you say the Mother of Pearl is the real winner. I'm not a massive fan of link bracelets either so would much prefer a normal two-piece strap as you have illustrated.


----------



## DavidUK

Arizone said:


> Very much agreed. Here's the Poljot again with a 710 case. Compared to 150 I think the pointier lugs work in its favor, even if its not as round overall as Poljot's original case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which hands you mean, Neptunes always had stock Amphibian hands until the SEs. I generally dislike paddles and think they would obstruct the pretty dial. Sword hands _maybe_. The bezel shown was the stock "universal" bezel from Meranom which is wider than usual ones, despite the crown. I have also drawn the minute dots if desired, which would then mean a custom insert. I really wanted a transparent acrylic insert like the older models, but it's not possible I'm told. I also thought ceramic or sapphire for a different look than aluminum, but that would be more expensive.
> 
> Neptune's head was originally smaller, but I've been told it must be the same size as on the SE dials, likely due to minimum resolution requirements. I agree it's a bit too close to the window, but I lack a better solution. I don't really like it below the hands, and also do not wish to omit the "Neptune" name. Honestly we could even forget the day/night complication, because the mother of pearl is the real winner here.
> 
> Brownie points for those who recognize this bezel. Also the lug adapters shown, if anyone was curious.


I prefer this design. The day/night indicator does nothing for me apart from getting in the way. As you say the Mother of Pearl is the real winner. I'm not a massive fan of link bracelets either so would much prefer a normal two-piece strap as you have illustrated.


----------



## miroman

If the dial is 'skeleton', the day/night disk easy can be modified to be a compass hand.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I have been watching the Elbrus project and although I wasn't involved was still mightily impressed (and a little jealous)with your work Arizone.

But looking at these proposals ( including 020 Elbrus ) I'm back into this project









This is an excellent combination of colours and the bezel is perfect.









This (or possibly the Elektronika) was always my favorite option...Sorry Arizone . I took the liberty of changing the text back to the original style just to see how it works with the 710 and full black bezel.

Anyway thanks again for sticking with it.


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> Very much agreed. Here's the Poljot again with a 710 case. Compared to 150 I think the pointier lugs work in its favor, even if its not as round overall as Poljot's original case.


710 case looks good.


----------



## zagato1750

I’m still in favor of your original design. I like the sun/moon...is it basically useless... pretty much. Does it make it busier....pretty much. But not too busy imo......and it is a bit more unique. Also, you dial looks different during the day. While I love the 710 case design....and would want one... I’d take the Neptune over it for sure. It’s a bit dressier and imo that’s a more difficult watch to design....one that can step in for casual or dressier....

Just sayin....

I’d love to see some different hands on it to compare...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Arizone said:


> Very much agreed. Here's the Poljot again with a 710 case. Compared to 150 I think the pointier lugs work in its favor, even if its not as round overall as Poljot's original case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this one looks amazing! Would definately go for this one, however I would not be disappointed if the Elbrus won!


----------



## calote

Great job comrade Arizone. Count me in for the Neptune or even the Poljot Amphibian. 

By the way, regarding the Poljot; what about eliminating the Vostok brand from the dial?...After all we are dealing with a Poljot "reissue"....


----------



## OKEAH

Sorry Comrades, 150 case with B O C T O K, and DELFIN in capital letters is the best.

No disagreements please, as this is the absolute, objective TRUTH


----------



## tokareva

detroie said:


> regarding Poljot Amfibia, i would like to paraphrase quote of Master Ken from Ameri-Do-Te: "Variant with Poljot Ampfibia is Bullsh*t!"
> 
> We already have Slava, maybe it is time to make something new?


Maybe something like this,comrade?


----------



## Heinrich Faust

Arizone said:


> we could even forget the day/night complication


Please, no more simpletons 2415/2416 movements in the LIMITED projects.


----------



## L-800

OKEAH said:


> 2)So that you can dive and operate a pneumatic jackhammer with it (may both simultaneously but I do not recommend it)


Nº 2


----------



## detroie

tokareva said:


> Maybe something like this,comrade?
> View attachment 13832249
> View attachment 13832253


I mean that MOP Neptune can be intresting, for sure.

And i cant say the same about Shturmanskie, which producing nowadays.


----------



## hoja_roja

I would prefer to continue with the erbus, but I like to the poljot diver idea and the neptune with day ligth indicater and seconds trident... but the last one posted with the weird lungs for me is just like mehh


----------



## hoja_roja

By the way amazing render Arizone, great job and thanks for the efforts!


----------



## XsiOn

Arizone, you are the King!! I am in for both, Neptune and Elbrus.


----------



## DavidUK

On reflection my first choice would be for the Elbrus as this would be something completely different from anything else in my collection.


----------



## detroie

OKEAH said:


> maybe you would refrain from insulting the people who suggested or like it?


i will, for sure. also i will try to avoid people without sence of humor and vagaries of perception.

For the others, my idea was about:

Elbrus with standart case is too far from the essentials. Its too small, dont have second crown, rotated inner besel etc.

I can't say that Neptune is completely new, but have some future and style with a MOP dial.

Project with Poljot Ampfibia is just to way back, and dont take it as "back to basic" because it is not.
At least two times it was failed, concerning this shoud community return to it?


----------



## taike

L-800 said:


> Nº 2


that one's hydraulic, not pneumatic


----------



## Horoticus

Thank you Arizone for your continued enthusiasm and efforts. Without a seconds hand, I would pass on the 'new' Elbrus, but am very interested in a dive watch alternative. Keep up the great work!


----------



## taike

Horoticus said:


> ... am very interested in a dive watch alternative. Keep up the great work!


You mean the neptune!


----------



## OKEAH

taike said:


> that one's hydraulic, not pneumatic


You're right, but it will do Comrade, it will do just fine.


----------



## Horoticus

taike said:


> You mean the neptune!


----------



## OKEAH

Yeah but Poljot crowd more badass!!


----------



## Uros TSI

Totally IN for the Neptune MOP. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Keep in mind a seconds hand on this Elbrus _is_ possible but it begins to affect legibility.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I am for Neptune. My son took mine and I miss it. Therefore I need one. And it is a feasible project to complete.


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I am for Neptune. My son took mine and I miss it. Therefore I need one. And it is a feasible project to complete.


Available now at Meranom :-!

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/960/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-960760.html


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

tokareva said:


> Available now at Meranom :-!
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/960/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-960760.html


Not green SE I had. And I love MOP variant. I want New WUS Neptune! Go Neptune!!!!!!!


----------



## Sayan

I would like to get limited edition Neptune, not sure about Elbrus, don't think i need to have a compass and a watch in one case. Count me in for Neptune. But i think it would look better with sword type hands, regular Amphibia hands look just ordinary for me.


----------



## redrabbit

Count me in for Poljot


----------



## 103ssv

Arizone said:


> Keep in mind a seconds hand on this Elbrus _is_ possible but it begins to affect legibility.


I think this is a good alternative to resurrect Elbrus project, otherwise your Neptune design is also very nice.


----------



## detroie

tokareva said:


> Comrade Detroi, please don't think this is an attack ... But you are criticizing your own vote...:-s


At time that you mention i was younger and time change my mind))

you can also find my post, where i proposed to use Molnija


----------



## FreddyNorton

I will buy the Neptune one with sun and moon. When will it be available?


----------



## Carl.1

I would remain in for the Elbrus if it had a second hand. Otherwise i would be sorry to say good bye.

Arizone, you are a bit of a watch hero for keeping this going though, thank you.


----------



## chirs1211

Neptune looks pretty good , saying that both look great, definitely interested 

Chris


----------



## DavidUK

Arizone said:


> Keep in mind a seconds hand on this Elbrus _is_ possible but it begins to affect legibility.


Second hand dial looks fine to me.


----------



## Fergfour

Why don't we do another poll and get this thing rolling?


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> Why don't we do another poll and get this thing rolling?


Why the need to rush, now? Maybe first get the broadest possible consensus?


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> Why the need to rush, now? Maybe first get the broadest possible consensus?


Hard for me to get a consensus from what I've read so far as all of the options have shown some interest. For me a poll would at least narrow down the choice, then further discussions can follow with the details. Maybe I'm overexcited as this will be the first project I have a chance to be part of


----------



## Danilao

In my opinion the Elbrus can exist only in the version we had imagined. 
In other variations my interest in him drops. 

The Neptune does not convince me, we have seen it now in more than a thousand declensions and ours would be one of many. 
In addition to ethical doubts, I also have aesthetic ones: the Neptune looks small on a wrist of measures just above the average. 

But I remember a nice idea (I think of Chascomm) about a square Zvezda which could be a good idea to think of something different from the usual. 
Does anyone remember it?


----------



## Monk_er

I would prefer the Elbrus


----------



## 103ssv

Danilao said:


> But I remember a nice idea (I think of Chascomm) about a square Zvezda which could be a good idea to think of something different from the usual.
> Does anyone remember it?


Edit, just found it!


----------



## Horoticus

Arizone said:


> Keep in mind a seconds hand on this Elbrus _is_ possible but it begins to affect legibility.


Agreed. IMHO, the sub seconds dial does not work well in this rendering. Appreciate the visual!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

103ssv said:


> Edit, just found it!
> 
> View attachment 13838365


Zvezda is nice, but we have to have something that can be accomplished and we have to fit the budget which is <$200 and preferable <$150. So go Neptune with MOP!!!!


----------



## al128

Comrades!

... admittedly a long shot ... but any chance we could do a Luch "one-hand-watch" ...

just like those here:









... but in *"nice" .... as in NOMOS nice? * ;-)

or does the world need yet another vintage diver?


----------



## Fergfour

I wouldn't be in on either of the last two suggestions.


----------



## PanKorop

I would.
Certainly not as Nomos homage, though: they have their own personality.

Hand-wound, true in-house mechanism, 99% in-plant production (not the main springs, I reckon...) which is far more than Meranom's SE's, dressy (for a change from divers) AND quite open to affordable bespoke short runs. When I say affordable, I mean something under $ 150 for a batch of 100.

Btw, *that 1801.1 mechanism is also available for two-hands conventional watches*, and there's even a variation (1808?) with central second.

Plus, there's a new back displaying the balance wheel in a porthole.










The watch.ru project of a few years ago is already a sought after collector:









(photo credit: https://artantique.livejournal.com/12705.html )


----------



## Fergfour

Well, I like the porthole caseback anyway. I had a couple 1-handers at one point years ago but the novelty wore off for me personally.


----------



## Carl.1

One handed watch.........pah! I say. So, a no from me.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I do not like one hand watch. I have nothing against Luch with minute hand. But Vostok would add water and shock resistance. We can also get antimagnetic watch.


----------



## guspech750

PanKorop said:


> I would.
> Certainly not as Nomos homage, though: they have their own personality.
> 
> Hand-wound, true in-house mechanism, 99% in-plant production (not the main springs, I reckon...) which is far more than Meranom's SE's, dressy (for a change from divers) AND quite open to affordable bespoke short runs. When I say affordable, I mean something under $ 150 for a batch of 100.
> 
> Btw, that 1801.1 mechanism is also available for two-hands conventional watches, and there's a variation with central second.
> 
> Plus, there's a new back displaying the balance wheel in a porthole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch.ru project of a few years ago is already a sought after collector:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo credit: https://artantique.livejournal.com/12705.html )


Oh wow. Now that is way cool! Gimmie gimmie gimmie!

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## al128

I especially find the ladies model quite pleasing ...









here 'nother one based on the same 1801 movement ...









... lots of potential to make a "not-so-typical" russian forum watch here ;-) ...

cheers,
Al


----------



## Arizone




----------



## PanKorop

These do work! You are the fastest draw in the west, too!

Note that Luch makes also its own black DLC (!) and zirconium nitride (pale gold, way less tacky than TiN) finishes, both quite hard.
They also do their own sapphire crystals, now.


----------



## t3tan3k

I would be very much interested in a Stainless steel & Sapphire Luch "hours-only"!!!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Arizone said:


>


Can they do these? Or price is going to be outside our ballpark?


----------



## Utva_56

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Zvezda is nice, but we have to have something that can be accomplished and we have to fit the budget which is <$200 and preferable <$150. So go Neptune with MOP!!!!


Neptun , all the way.


----------



## Chascomm

I wore my 1-hander a couple of days ago, and I would have to say there is an opportunity to make a better dial design more suited to old eyes like mine.

Also, to clarify a point of detail; the 18mm movement with central second hand produced by Luch many years ago (1809, 1815 and 1816) was a different movement from the 1801.1


----------



## detroie

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I do not like one hand watch. I have nothing against Luch with minute hand. But Vostok would add water and shock resistance. We can also get antimagnetic watch.


Great idea!

As far as i know Luch cant produce any antimagnetic protection, also i have doubt about their case with stainless steel.


----------



## Danilao

These two designs are my favorites so far. 
They are different from the Neptune already seen in thousand sauces and they are different from the projects made up to now.

Grande Arizone


----------



## zagas

Luch is good, but Neptune better.


----------



## DavidUK

My thoughts on project watches.

Do I like the Neptune render? Yes

Would I buy the Neptune? Very probably as it's a lovely looking watch

Do I think it should be a forum project? Probably no. And the reason I say that is in my humble opinion (and I appreciate others may disagree) a project watch should strive to be something very different from what is already commercially available. The Ratnik, Slava Amphibian (even though personally it wasn't for me), The Baikal, The Sadko etc are all very different from what is already available via retail.


----------



## elsoldemayo

If the square case for the Zvezda is a problem, how about taking the dial design and modifying it to a round dial. I really like the design with the rays streaming out from the central star.


----------



## Carl.1

Thread seems to wandering all over now! I am still hoping for a compass watch.


----------



## littlej

I would be in for a neptune


----------



## Frankieets

Neptune for me


----------



## Fergfour

I like how the past 2 RE forum projects had something historical/geographical related to Russia behind them (first spacewalk, Lake Baikal). Maybe incorporate something related to the Arctic or Antarctic expeditions?


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> I like how the past 2 RE forum projects had something historical/geographical related to Russia behind them (first spacewalk, Lake Baikal). (...)


Like the Mount Elbrus project, you mean? ;-)


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> Like the Mount Elbrus project, you mean? ;-)


Geographical of course but not "polar"  Getting traction on an Elbrus-related project seems less probable than some of the other options given so far, unless we go for one of the less expensive iterations, which I still would be into doing.


----------



## thewatchadude

I reckon the Elbrus with small second looks pretty. How about a 120 case?


----------



## calote

Arizone said:


>


I love it!


----------



## slowbeat

I will still be in for the Mount Elbrus project. I always liked the Neptune, but it is hard to find replacement straps or bracelets. Will the Neptune use the 96 case?


----------



## gak

If I remember correctly, Elbrus was given another chance in final poll against Poljot Amphibia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

Arizone said:


>


I love cream dial.. but my favorite in this shape is lux watches 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinrich Faust

Regarding one-handed watches.
There is a project on watch.ru, which, supposedly, will die because of the lack of support. Here.
The project was made in cooperation with Penza's Watch Factory "Zarja" and would have been based on ther manufacture movement 2009B. Unfortunately, the price was considered to high by participants (200EUR with a custom case) and even lowering it to 160EUR (with a factory proposed case) wasnt enough. The pre-made case can be seen here (springbars would have been converted to universal).
The 2009B is quite well-known, regarding the case:
Stainless steel
Sapphire crystal
Threaded back
Diameter 42 mm
22 mm strap
Thickness would have been about 8-9 mm.
















Just another idea that still can be revived.


----------



## al128

lovely watch that beige 1hander ... thx for sharing!


----------



## zagato1750

Still voting for the Neptune as currently shown. As for the strap issues, there are end links that allow normal straps to be used. Or as I've done, it's kind of satisfying..at least to me..to modify a strap to fit this case.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

Heinrich Faust said:


> Regarding one-handed watches.
> There is a project on watch.ru, which, supposedly, will die because of the lack of support. Here.
> The project was made in cooperation with Penza's Watch Factory "Zarja" and would have been based on ther manufacture movement 2009B. Unfortunately, the price was considered to high by participants (200EUR with a custom case) and even lowering it to 160EUR (with a factory proposed case) wasnt enough. The pre-made case can be seen here (springbars would have been converted to universal).
> The 2009B is quite well-known, regarding the case:
> Stainless steel
> Sapphire crystal
> Threaded back
> Diameter 42 mm
> 22 mm strap
> Thickness would have been about 8-9 mm.
> 
> Just another idea that still can be revived.


Thanks for the link! Well maybe the .ru forum would have been well inspired to inform people here earlier, maybe gather a few more entries.

Now, i.m.o. the $ 150-200 price wasn't so much in cause. As one sys in that forum thread you quote: look, 65 people did not find even $ 300 excessive for the Luch 65th anniversary project...

So, it's more price-performance, as forum crowds are most aware of true value, esp. in Russia. See the special series Luch "Blitz", another one-hander, recently issued for the World of Tanks crazies. Stainless steel case, mechanical, in-house sapphire, home-baked DLC coating, etc. = BYN 195.-, so some $ 90 (int'l shipping included!), not $ 150. Ok, they're not numbered...










The guys from watch.ru probably knew it. Plus, for one-handers, they already have that lovely ГАЗ (also in beige...), else are familiar with it, I presume. So, I guess the Zarja project was doomed from its start.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I would go for Neptune or square Zvezda. Both are fantastic!


----------



## Arizone

There's this, all too likely infeasible, one-of-a-kind Poljot, or the more well-known Poljot Cosmos, that could be recreated with a Chinese pointer-date movement as a project. Maybe Julian is interested?


----------



## Uros TSI

Wow Arizone, that is exquisite! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan

Not sure if i want Chinese movement, but watch itself looks intriguing.


----------



## MEzz

poljot cosmos looks very interesting to me


----------



## Chascomm

So far the impression that I'm getting is that once again the interest is spread across a diverse range of concepts, and many members holding strongly binary opinions on particular concepts. Further splitting the interest are the various projects ongoing on other forum sites that the members also belong to. I am not confident that we will find a project concept with strong enough support to proceed any time soon. This is a shame as there have been so many great ideas. Hopefully some of these ideas will live on elsewhere as public projects on other platforms, private projects, kickstarters, vendor limited editions, private label dials and bezels, or even inspire mainstream manufacturers to try something new.


----------



## PanKorop

zagato1750 said:


> Still voting for the Neptune as currently shown. As for the strap issues, there are end links that allow normal straps to be used.


Funny: your yeah for Neptune shows the only one which could be the basis for an Elbrus v.2.0:
1) change the bezel for NSEW;
2) the 24h hand for a compass one
- bingo!


----------



## hoja_roja

Arizone said:


> There's this, all too likely infeasible, one-of-a-kind Poljot, or the more well-known Poljot Cosmos, that could be recreated with a Chinese pointer-date movement as a project. Maybe Julian is interested?


Wow this watch is amazing, if we manage to get som consensus, im in for it!


----------



## Fergfour

All the watches posted have their merits and fans but it doesn't mean they're a feasible project. I still think a poll would be a good way to see where things stand at the moment. At least we'd get a general idea of which one has the most votes. Then we can inform folks on other forums about the leader and see if we can get the numbers necessary.


----------



## DavidUK

hoja_roja said:


> Wow this watch is amazing, if we manage to get som consensus, im in for it!


I would also be in favour because in my opinion it's exactly what a project should be, that is, a piece which is very different from what is commercially available.


----------



## Carl.1

Mmmmm, sounds just like the Elbrus to me!


----------



## RedFroggy

hi,

Watch.ru dropped a "Castro" projet which was looking very promissing, for I believe logistic reasons(?). 
From an aesthetic point it could be made even nicer & interesting and since 2019 is the 60th anniversary of the Cuban revolution...









http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=1701838&d=1487604494

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/watch-rus-fidel-castro-vostok-project-4027073.html


----------



## Horoticus

DavidUK said:


> I would also be in favour because in my opinion it's exactly what a project should be, that is, a piece which is very different from what is commercially available.


+1. The Poljot Cosmos is quite intriguing!


----------



## zagato1750

PanKorop said:


> Funny: your yeah for Neptune shows the only one which could be the basis for an Elbrus v.2.0:
> 1) change the bezel for NSEW;
> 2) the 24h hand for a compass one
> - bingo!


Not saying I wouldn't buy into the Elbrus....but as a latecomer..I've missed all the Neptune SE's....so other than salivating over the photos..I've not been able to experience them. So the "been done a thousand times" argument doesn't wash here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

That said....I do like that Poljot Cosmos.....providing it would at least be 39-40mm...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Fergfour said:


> All the watches posted have their merits and fans but it doesn't mean they're a feasible project. I still think a poll would be a good way to see where things stand at the moment. At least we'd get a general idea of which one has the most votes. Then we can inform folks on other forums about the leader and see if we can get the numbers necessary.


I agree, for the sake of the project.


----------



## Ot1S

Well i'm late.. but hopefully not too late. First of all Komaradski Arizone im standing on my couch giving you a standing ovation great idea....The reason why i "finally" became an official member on this Great forum was your first "render" idea for the "Nepsun and or Nepmoon" and i'm still sad that that thread/idea/forum project DIED and i can see IT happening AGAIN...(With all these F*******Half******* ideas derailing this whole great idea yet again,
For gods sake the man ask what we all think about a forum project and make us choose between two things... Choose between option one or two (or piss of please ((sorry I'm getting agitated because i'm one of the poor bastards who has missed on that gorgeous Neptune's)
So yes Comrade Arizone Please,Please make this happen and make my whole year great MOP Neptune with trident second hand!!...with or without sun/moon indicator love em both would buy both.
With the upmost regards Otis....


----------



## BabyJoe

I like the MOP Neptune


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Ot1S said:


> Well i'm late.. but hopefully not too late. First of all Komaradski Arizone im standing on my couch giving you a standing ovation great idea....The reason why i "finally" became an official member on this Great forum was your first "render" idea for the "Nepsun and or Nepmoon" and i'm still sad that that thread/idea/forum project DIED and i can see IT happening AGAIN...(With all these F*******Half******* ideas derailing this whole great idea yet again,
> For gods sake the man ask what we all think about a forum project and make us choose between two things... Choose between option one or two (or piss of please ((sorry I'm getting agitated because i'm one of the poor bastards who has missed on that gorgeous Neptune's)
> So yes Comrade Arizone Please,Please make this happen and make my whole year great MOP Neptune with trident second hand!!...with or without sun/moon indicator love em both would buy both.
> With the upmost regards Otis....


:-!:-!:-!


----------



## hseldon

Chascomm said:


> or even inspire mainstream manufacturers to try something new.


Would be fantastic if Vostok saw the wisdom of our Elbrus design and produced it as a special edition. I'm sure it would sell and would be a great way to continue the tradition of commemorative watches in Russian watchmaking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Ot1S said:


> For gods sake the man ask what we all think about a forum project and make us choose between two things... Choose between option one or two (or piss of please ((sorry I'm getting agitated because i'm one of the poor bastards who has missed on that gorgeous Neptune's)


This isn't only a thread for my two ideas, but thank you.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

The Cosmos idea (with some modifications to make it unique) would make a truly a excellent idea for a forum watch...Only problem I can see is going to be the cost( while I would be up for it. I can't help but feel that some others wouldn't).

I feel otis had a valid point to make there..I feel that most of us can see Arizone has some very very good ideas here and some of us are little blinded by all these fantastic ideas ......So , can I ask, Comrade Arizone Please, what are your favorites.


----------



## Lillkitxai

I like Neptune too


----------



## Arizone

On the subject of one-handed watches, this is an idea I am now calling Snow Leopard. As I have only recently learned, those who conquered the five tallest mountains in the former Soviet Union, now Tajikistan and Kyrgyzstan, were honored with the "Snow Leopard" award. Each of these five mountains is considerably higher than Mount Elbrus' 5,642m, with the highest being Ismoil Somoni Peak at 7,495m, 50th in the world. More recently a new award titled "Snow Leopard of Russia" is granted to those who conquer the ten tallest mountains within just Russia's borders, the highest of which is of course Mount Elbrus as we know.

In an attempt to solve the second hand problem on the repurposed Elbrus design I have eliminated all hands except our iconic 24 hour compass hand. _Oops._ The dial has been rearranged to be read as 24 hours, with marks indicating increments of 10 minutes. This alone isn't unusual as there are several other watches out there with a similar design. Remarkably, however, the compass functionality is uncompromised and removing the hand clutter only highlights the unique feature that much more!










Aside from the inspiring name, this presents additional opportunity for caseback designs.










This is still just a proof of concept, so please withhold comments regarding specific design details and let me know what you think of the idea itself.


----------



## mantaselk

The previous design was looking better in my opinion. But idea is great!


----------



## thewatchadude

A Raketa-Luch-Vostok watch initially conceived as a Seiko homage... I like it.


----------



## Aeterno

Honest feedback: reaching in to "la-la land" if/when everyone starts accepting the "normality" of a design with no individual hands for hours, minutes and seconds. And it's very Emperor's New Clothes.


----------



## gak

Arizone said:


> On the subject of one-handed watches, this is an idea I am now calling Snow Leopard. As I have only recently learned, those who conquered the five tallest mountains in the former Soviet Union, now Tajikistan and Kyrgyzstan, were honored with the "Snow Leopard" award. Each of these five mountains is considerably higher than Mount Elbrus' 5,642m, with the highest being Ismoil Somoni Peak at 7,495m, 50th in the world. More recently a new award titled "Snow Leopard of Russia" is granted to those who conquer the ten tallest mountains within just Russia's borders, the highest of which is of course Mount Elbrus as we know.
> 
> In an attempt to solve the second hand problem on the repurposed Elbrus design I have eliminated all hands except our iconic 24 hour compass hand. _Oops._ The dial has been rearranged to be read as 24 hours, with marks indicating increments of 10 minutes. This alone isn't unusual as there are several other watches out there with a similar design. Remarkably, however, the compass functionality is uncompromised and removing the hand clutter only highlights the unique feature that much more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the inspiring name, this presents additional opportunity for caseback designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is still just a proof of concept, so please withhold comments regarding specific design details and let me know what you think of the idea itself.


I have to admit, this now looks interesting to me. May be it is the name or due to change in design. Not sure why.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan

I like the name Snow Leopard, but not the new concept. Still think Neptune was the best design so far.


----------



## Carl.1

Single handed watch........meh. No second hand.....meh.

I doubt there would be enough interest but who knows. It would be a no from me.


----------



## zagato1750

Carl.1 said:


> Single handed watch........meh. No second hand.....meh.
> 
> I doubt there would be enough interest but who knows. It would be a no from me.


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

time to move on with neptune.

someone said it's not special enough for a project, but I think it's just special enough. projects need to appeal to lowest common denominator to have enough support. mutual satisfaction borders on mutual dissatisfaction


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Neptune! Go Neptune! May be lets call it Poseidon to differ from the standard ones!


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Neptune! Go Neptune! May be lets call it Poseidon to differ from the standard ones!


Uhh....good idea,Kirill...:roll:


----------



## Dub Rubb

I did a Google image search for "nepsun nepmoon" and found two of my own wrist shots before finding the old nepmoon! Weird. Anyways, Arizone, do you still have the renders for the nepsun? These were my 1 and 2 votes (with dophin and elbrus at 3 and 4), but I was still sold on the Elbrus.
I agree that there are a lot of people who missed out on the Neptune SE and the new ones just aren't quite as special.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Dub Rubb said:


> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I agree Dub Rubb , that was a good Idea . I like it, maybe a little work on the numerals?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Neptune! Go Neptune! May be lets call it Poseidon to differ from the standard ones!


What about '' Njörðr ''(NJORD) Norse God of sea, seafaring and wind ( *wind*, had to laugh at that).


----------



## Carl.1

I am actually the god of wind...


----------



## Fergfour

I think the name "Neptune" is fine, but I'd rather get closer to deciding on which direction we're headed. Poljot, Neptune, Elbrus...


----------



## Ot1S

Kamaradski's can we do the poll? and see how many people's choose what.
I wan't you all to know that if.... it will not be the/an Neptune.............. i'm going to hang myself.
Not LOL!!


----------



## Carl.1

Best you get the rope ready..........


----------



## Ftumch

Definitely in for the Snow Leopard. Looks very interesting.


----------



## guy harosh

I would like to go for the neptune but not with a routine color like blue or green.
Perhaps even Neptune combined with gold and silver rolex submarin style.
.


----------



## Sayan

No matter what the final design would be i would like to see the crown on the watch the way they did on Vostok Amphibia 170257, НВЧ-30, limited addition of 300 in 2016, they put small spring and because of this the crown looks and feels much better, this is based on video below. Please forward to 8.39 mark. Let me k now if you like this idea.


----------



## taike

Sayan said:


> No matter what the final design would be i would like to see the crown on the watch the way they did on Vostok Amphibia 170257, НВЧ-30, limited addition of 300 in 2016, they put small spring and because of this the crown looks and feels much better, this is based on video below. Please forward to 8.39 mark. Let me k now if you like this idea.


no


----------



## PanKorop

Carl.1 said:


> Best you get the rope ready..........


Here goes a new discussion on choosing what rope. One wants true russian pre-1991 hemp, others insist on Liubertsy bad-boy polyamide, then colour, the precise hanging knot, etc...


----------



## Carl.1

Sayan said:


> No matter what the final design would be i would like to see the crown on the watch the way they did on Vostok Amphibia 170257, НВЧ-30, limited addition of 300 in 2016, they put small spring and because of this the crown looks and feels much better, this is based on video below. Please forward to 8.39 mark. Let me k now if you like this idea.


If it raised the cost...no.


----------



## Mr. Painted

Count me in in that Neptune Sun and Moin! Stunning!

Gesendet von meinem LLD-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

PanKorop said:


> Here goes a new discussion on choosing what rope. One wants true russian pre-1991 hemp, others insist on Liubertsy bad-boy polyamide, then colour, the precise hanging knot, etc...


Ah this one is easy, it was always Bridport hemp from the rope yard in Bridport Dorset.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Confuse-a-cat said:


> What about '' Njörðr ''(NJORD) Norse God of sea, seafaring and wind ( *wind*, had to laugh at that).
> 
> View attachment 13854455


looks great!


----------



## EPK

I’m in on the Neptune if it isn’t too late.


----------



## Carl.1

EPK said:


> I'm in on the Neptune if it isn't too late.


He he, too late.........no decisions have even been made yet, fear not.


----------



## JAEGER003

This (Neptune) is hawt. I'd be all over a reasonably priced 24-purist indestructable beater diver -- with the small seconds, no less!

Watching this thread with interest...

--Jaeger

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I think it is now a good time to start discuss procedural voting. How many designs we are going to vote for? I would chose between Zvezda and Neptune.


----------



## PanKorop

Ok... I didn't chime in so far, beside my usual smartass cracks. But it was boiling from the start, and the thread went a firework of diversions.



Arizone said:


>


This one, I'll pass, however cute. I like the Neptune case, and its original dials. Now, day and night indicator (fake moonphase-like, like on some Parnis?) plus mother-of-pearl? It becomes a Dalny-Vostok, I mean Oriental. Would suit better one of these Orient ladies' watches, some of which come pretty close, though with a smaller case.
Though, why not a specifically feminine Amphibia, as the Neptune case suits the smallest wrists?



Arizone said:


> I did not feel comfortable shifting everyone who had signed up for the original Elbrus onto it, and instead we could start fresh with a new accurate tally of people who are interested. We can assume this would fit in the original $200 price range as other Amphibian projects have, but pending confirmation.


This, I like. I joined WUS because of the Elbrus project, after years of lurking. Firstly to back the project, even-though there were plenty details which I didn't like in it: the big case with a mineral glass and an internal bezel (sure source of waterproofing troubles), but ok anyway, for it is really a new idea. Nothing resembling it even remotely on the market!

This new one comes closer to my ideal: standard bezel, standard amphibian case. I personally don't like the 020: too "me-too", standard Swiss diver shape (not to say plainly Submariner), no Vostok roots. So what? I can change it in a breeze, for a 420, an octagon or a Ministerskie! Others will go for the chunky 090 beach pebble, or the chunky 150 - easy.
Now, skipping the offset seconds sub-dial? The RE2 (Baikonur) project deminstrated it does not need to be obtrusive, or unbalance the dial. Also, the absence of any seconds indication does shock some, reducing the number of potential subscribers.



Arizone said:


> In an attempt to solve the second hand problem on the repurposed Elbrus design I have eliminated all hands except our iconic 24 hour compass hand. _Oops._ The dial has been rearranged to be read as 24 hours, with marks indicating increments of 10 minutes. This alone isn't unusual as there are several other watches out there with a similar design. Remarkably, however, the compass functionality is uncompromised and removing the hand clutter only highlights the unique feature that much more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the inspiring name, this presents additional opportunity for caseback designs.


Getting even closer here! What is the unique feature of the Elbrus project? The compass hand.
The dial does unclutter the whole thing. Btw, why not do the same with the bezel? I mean, keep the compass scale, dump the redundant 24h sub-scale. Why? Don't chase two hares at a time. And it won't be a true GMT or world time anyway. Keep it focussed - tough, legible, compass watch. Also, the red North pointer may be an unnecessary overcost by adding one colour; the day/night white/blue separation is enough, with a standard white lume peep if you insist.

Now, why go from four hands directly to one and only? Again, 24h "purist" dial is a bold choice enough, but making it a 24h one-hander (the most unlegible possible), you annihilate the time-at-a-glance spirit of an expedition watch. Now, using the 2431 Komandirskie 24h movement (without its date...) you can keep the minutes and a central second. Take those Kom' standard minutes, they won't obtrude; add a silver, thin seconds ticker, and - voilà!

Finally, I do like the Zvezda general idea: why not a dressy, two hands, rectangular project? Fine, but sacrificing the true originality of the Elbrus to it? Dunno: it's not as if one hadn't enough one-evening watches, new or vintage.


----------



## Carl.1

Might as well just have a compass in your pocket then, (yes i understand the point of the watch is to offset magnetic interference) this is a watch / compass to par it down so far really only makes it worthwhile carrying in the mountains.

I to think it is time for a poll as i fear the Elbrus is not really popular enough but hope to be proved wrong.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Pleeese no one handers.....I already have to put glasses on to look a my watch....one hander means another visit to the optometrist for a full on pair of binoculars....Ahh I suppose I could carry my loupe with me at all times.


----------



## PanKorop

Carl.1 said:


> Might as well just have a compass in your pocket then, (yes i understand the point of the watch is to offset magnetic interference) this is a watch / compass to par it down so far really only makes it worthwhile carrying in the mountains.
> 
> I to think it is time for a poll as i fear the Elbrus is not really popular enough but hope to be proved wrong.


If it's to carry a magnetic compass, I often do: the iPhone. Except it takes some time and recalibrating, and it's often off by quite a bit, from quite a few interferences. I could also buy a Garmin or some Casio plastic wrist behemoth... The compass watch suits me faster, at a glance, most of the time, f.i. just to choose one out of two trails, check the wind and incoming gales on the coastline, etc.

As for the Elbrus (or whatever mountain cat will name it), maybe we could give Arizone some time to come with a few optimized projects, on par with the Dalny Vostok mother of Pearl, and the Kremlin Party (I mean cocktail, here) evening watch?

I mean, since last summer, we may take a couple weeks before rushing the birth with forceps, eh? See what happened to UK, from hasting a vote...


----------



## zagato1750

Nice......still voting for the “feminine/parnis/orient/dalny”.....Neptune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Pleeese no one handers.....I already have to put glasses on to look a my watch....one hander means another visit to the optometrist for a full on pair of binoculars....Ahh I suppose I could carry my loupe with me at all times.


Could not: there's already a magnetic compass in the pocket! :-d

Now, I agree. One-hand watches are hard enough to read (so I use my Luch's only as dress watches) but with a 24h dial, it gets perverse.

Although (just to disrupt the swamp a bit more), there's this very authentically Russian 24h dial. Well, Slavonic at least...


----------



## Carl.1

Am sort of a bit lost now as to where this is all going.....


----------



## Danilao

PanKorop said:


> Although (just to disrupt the swamp a bit more), there's this very authentically Russian 24h dial. Well, Slavonic at least...


Better a bit 'complex that made of fake mother of pearl :-/

Despite this, I still prefer the rectangular one inspired by Zvezda


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

PanKorop said:


> I mean, since last summer, we may take a couple weeks before rushing the birth with forceps, eh? See what happened to UK, from hasting a vote...


:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Friday

WTF?


----------



## zagato1750

Seriously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mantaselk

Seems like almost every different person wants a different project :-D


----------



## taike

mantaselk said:


> Seems like almost every different person wants a different project :-D


the silent masses support neptune. there are an aberrant few that are loud with their opinions, but will be forgotten by history


----------



## PanKorop

taike said:


> the silent masses support neptune. there are an aberrant few that are loud with their opinions, but will be forgotten by history


Wow! Epic, epochal, awing. You are writing history. Should be engraved in marble - lapidary all caps for good measure. I'm dead serious, as usual, and I'd throw in "iniquitous" as it sounds cool...


----------



## Fergfour

Do a poll. Include all the suggestions. Notify folks from other forums if desired, or if it's beneficial for Meranom to have greater numbers. See where things land. Take the winner and then focus on design details. If one of the entrants gets fewer votes this time, perhaps it will be a front runner next time around.


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> the silent masses support neptune. there are an aberrant few that are loud with their opinions, but will be forgotten by history


You may very well be right, but I think there is at least a possibility enough would go for the 710 Poljot. I think it's cheaper, easier, has a better case, and looks better.


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> You may very well be right, but I think there is at least a possibility enough would go for the 710 Poljot. I think it's cheaper, easier, has a better case, and looks better.


I'm all for the Neptune, but I really like the idea of the Poljot Amphibia as well.

Actually getting to like the Poljot more and more, and I think the price-point will actually be quite palatable.


----------



## zagato1750

That poljot comes in a close second to the Neptune......would jump on either!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

taike said:


> the silent masses support neptune. there are an aberrant few that are loud with their opinions, but will be forgotten by history


We would not know what the "silent masses" think until we make a poll. But before the vote is skewed by "Russian hackers" and to avoid collusion with foreign power lets do honest campaign without smear tactics...I love Zvezda but I am ok with Neptune.


----------



## t3tan3k

Can we do a bronzetune? Bet there would be at least a couple hundred interested between here and watch.ru even if it costs $400.. 

Not with mother of pearl obviously


----------



## Fergfour

t3tan3k said:


> Can we do a bronzetune? Bet there would be at least a couple hundred interested between here and watch.ru even if it costs $400..


You must've missed the prior thread where many (an estimated 1 in 4) were against the _at least_ $340 Meranom was estimating for the Elbrus. That's where this thread began, a discussion on a less expensive project closer to the $200 range with the Poljot or Neptune.


----------



## t3tan3k

Fergfour said:


> You must've missed the prior thread where many (an estimated 1 in 4) were against the _at least_ $340 Meranom was estimating for the Elbrus. That's where this thread began, a discussion on a less expensive project closer to the $200 range with the Poljot or Neptune.


I saw that thread..but think that people didn't want to pay $340 for an Elbrus for similar reasons that we couldn't get two hundred people to sign up for the Elbrus project in the first place. People attach "value" differently to different things. And while one may not want to spend more than $200 on a Komandirskie based watch, that same person may happily pay $400 for a bronze LE Neptune. It depends I guess


----------



## t3tan3k

double post


----------



## Chascomm

I just came here to Like the word "iniquitous".


----------



## calote

The 710 "Poljot" is cool, and it should not be very expensive if we get to 200+ people interested. 
The Neptune is also great but I have no idea about the price range. 
I also love the Zvezda, it would be cool to develop a dress watch for once. 
Sorry for not being very helpful with the decision making...I vae, myself, a bit of a problem with decisions (specially regarding watch hoarding)...


----------



## calote

What about an Elektronika project. They are resuming production and their Russian representative offered the possibility on the thread below!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elektronikas-still-made-2017-a-4533415-15.html


----------



## Arizone

Danilao said:


> fake mother of pearl :-/


Mother of pearl is not expensive, it's cut from shells and in our case painted or dyed over to produce a deeper blue. To remind everyone, this is what I'm trying to spiritually recreate:










I would not call this strictly feminine, as can be seen on a handful of other watches by well-known manufacturers:


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

zagato1750 said:


> That poljot comes in a close second to the Neptune......would jump on either!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok while we doing big words that I have to google first ...I concur with this post .


----------



## PanKorop

Arizone said:


> I would not call this strictly feminine, as can be seen on a handful of other watches by well-known manufacturers:


Ok, I am a bit "square". And thanks for bringing the counter-examples. I may be biased because one image sticks in my mind, of another well-known manufacturer, here gone extremely oriental:










Got it all: sun/moon, MoP (un-dyed). Plus Roman numerals, reminiscent of the decadent Empire. It must have been their "Caligula" project ;-)


----------



## Filski

I would be on board with this. However would love to see unidirectional bazel on this one as the last diver project (which still gets pleanty of wrist time), as fantastic as it is, it is missing the locking uni directional bazel


----------



## miroman

Well, we made 'Slava Amphibia'. 
If the Project 2019 is 'Poljot Amphibia', I suggest next projects: 
2020 - 'Raketa Amphibia' 
2021 - 'Molnija Amphibia' 
2022 - 'Zaria Amphibia'
etc...
:-d :-d:-d


----------



## mariomart

miroman said:


> Well, we made 'Slava Amphibia'.
> If the Project 2019 is 'Poljot Amphibia', I suggest next projects:
> 2020 - 'Raketa Amphibia'
> 2021 - 'Molnija Amphibia'
> 2022 - 'Zaria Amphibia'
> etc...
> :-d :-d:-d


I'm in, let's do it :-! lol

at least for the Poljot and Raketa, I think the Molnija and Zaria Amphibia's are best covered by the backyard fantasy watch fabricators


----------



## tube_guy

Heinrich Faust said:


> Regarding one-handed watches.
> There is a project on watch.ru, which, supposedly, will die because of the lack of support. Here.
> The project was made in cooperation with Penza's Watch Factory "Zarja" and would have been based on ther manufacture movement 2009B. Unfortunately, the price was considered to high by participants (200EUR with a custom case) and even lowering it to 160EUR (with a factory proposed case) wasnt enough. The pre-made case can be seen here (springbars would have been converted to universal).
> The 2009B is quite well-known, regarding the case:
> Stainless steel
> Sapphire crystal
> Threaded back
> Diameter 42 mm
> 22 mm strap
> Thickness would have been about 8-9 mm.
> 
> View attachment 13841237
> 
> View attachment 13841239
> 
> 
> Just another idea that still can be revived.


I would certainly buy that cream one hand watch. Very clean, simple, and unusual.


----------



## calote

xD, you really made me laugh. The bad part is that you ruined the Neptune option for me; I cannot erase this hideous Orient from my mind...

From now on I am all in for the Poljot Amphibia project.


----------



## PanKorop

miroman said:


> Well, we made 'Slava Amphibia'.
> If the Project 2019 is 'Poljot Amphibia', I suggest next projects:
> 2020 - 'Raketa Amphibia'
> 2021 - 'Molnija Amphibia'
> 2022 - 'Zaria Amphibia'
> etc...
> :-d :-d:-d


Amphibian Man?

The strange thing, with a Buyalov at the manufacturing end, we still don't have a Tchelovek Amphibia by Belyaev (Человек Амфибия, or Amphibian Man to US/UK/etc. cinema lovers)










Yup - yours obedient bully is old enough to have read this masterpiece as a kid. Beats the Creature from the Black Lagoon any time. Now seriously, how can we have Amphibias and miss this classic of Soviet Sci-Fi?

Mother of pearl ok in this (Neptune) case, with a sharkskin or shagreen strap to match!

PS: except if by popular demand, I won't push for an "Aqualung" watchamycallit...


----------



## fx2243

PanKorop, you lose me intellectually with most of your posts but there are occasional gems that I can appreciate...and this is one of them.

How did Marvel miss this one!


----------



## Ot1S

Still very much in love with the "Moon-tune" ; ) 
Why wasn't this watch chosen last year?? I really don't understand, it's very original and unique
and very different then the "normal" Neptunes, Really whats not to love??
(also, why are you guy's seriously considering an "Apple-Safari" watch??
seriously (mind) blowing.............


----------



## PanKorop

fx2243 said:


> PanKorop, you lose me intellectually with most of your posts but there are occasionally gems that I can appreciate...and this is one of them.
> 
> How did Marvel miss this one!


I not in telectual, I talking strange: I'm from France


----------



## PanKorop

Ot1S said:


> Still very much in love with the "Moon-tune" ; )
> Why wasn't this watch chosen last year?? I really don't understand, it's very original and unique
> and very different then the "normal" Neptunes, Really whats not to love??
> (also, why are you guy's seriously considering an "Apple-Safari" watch??
> seriously (mind) blowing.............


It was either Jethro Tull, or William Tell, I suppose.


----------



## fx2243

PanKorop said:


> I not in telectual, I talking strange: I'm from France


I fart in your general direction!

Off topic but that's a great film.


----------



## Ftumch

Team Snow Leopard 4 evah ride or die.


----------



## Arizone

Filski said:


> I would be on board with this. However would love to see unidirectional bazel on this one as the last diver project (which still gets pleanty of wrist time), as fantastic as it is, it is missing the locking uni directional bazel


This won't happen any time soon without an 020 case.


----------



## Danilao

Arizone, I am not an enemy of mother-of-pearl in the same way that I am not an enemy of the short-sleeved flower shirts, although I would not wear one or the other. 

What I have always appreciated about the Russian watches are concreteness and resistance. 
Perhaps for this reason I am very little sensitive to the shimmering and frivolous charm of the mother-of-pearl :-/


----------



## taike

Danilao said:


> Arizone, I am not an enemy of mother-of-pearl in the same way that I am not an enemy of the short-sleeved flower shirts, although I would not wear one or the other.
> 
> What I have always appreciated about the Russian watches are concreteness and resistance.
> Perhaps for this reason I am very little sensitive to the shimmering and frivolous charm of the mother-of-pearl :-/


you provide the resistance. we'll provide the MOP


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> you provide the resistance. we'll provide the MOP


Esteemed friend Taike, you have taken the ethical and philosophical point perfectly and I follow you in the metaphor: if you provide your cups with inlaid handle of mother-of-pearl I will bring a jasmine and bergamot herbal tea and we will spend a pleasant afternoon talking at the fireplace.

However I would prefer if we could wet our argument with copious smooth and icy vodka ;-)


----------



## PanKorop

No vodka this soon.

But popcorn, sure!


----------



## Arizone

Danilao said:


> Russian watches are concreteness and resistance


Yes, _concreteness _and _resistance_. :roll:


























With all due respect, I'm struggling to see the fundamental difference of the mother of pearl and our beloved sunburst dial effects, and of course the ridged iridescent dials of old. Whatever stigmas there may be do not phase me; I admit I have a vintage Chinese watch with flowers on it too. Russian watches to me are their willingness to be bold and kitsch when compared to the Swiss, Japanese, and German. I state my case, and the rest is to the jury to decide. Thus far, I am still very proud.


----------



## t3tan3k

Arizone said:


> I admit I have a vintage Chinese watch with flowers on it too. Russian watches to me are their willingness to be bold and kitsch when compared to the Swiss, Japanese, and German. I state my case, and the rest is to the jury to decide. Thus far, I am still very proud.


Wow! That dial is actually super rad!!! I totally agree regarding russian watch design - very little of it is understated to be sure. I think the original Neptune was initially seen by many as too much anyway - only 10 years or so ago at that.. Speaking of original Neptunes.. what if one bonded a similar lenticular raster sheet over mother of pearl?... that could be a pretty unique look too.. multi-layered iridescence









Or maybe the coded screen underneath the lenticular lense raster could be holographic.. AFAIK, it could be sourced as a kind of round sticker - with raster already bonded to the holographic background and the whole thing having an adhesive side to bond to the dial blank..

As a side note - if we do go with Blue MOP dial, is is possible to make a matching MOP bezel?


----------



## PanKorop

Arizone said:


> With all due respect, I'm struggling to see the fundamental difference of the mother of pearl and our beloved sunburst dial effects, and of course the ridged iridescent dials of old. Whatever stigmas there may be do not phase me; I admit I have a vintage Chinese watch with flowers on it too.


This Chinese stag watch is truly nice, and I don't mind cherry blossoms in such a subtle way. Also, it IS Chinese, true to a culture.

On your defence of kitsch in Soviet watches, I agree too, except I prefer it, well... roots kitsch?

As for the fundamental difference, it may be like two-tone faux-croc shoes or fantasy, genuine lizard plus python or Texas boots vs, er... wearable footwear?

Now, I certainly agree with you: you're certainly not to be ashamed of any of your designs! Together, they could be a helluva collection. Question is, how many will follow, I mean vote with their wallet for a given design?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

t3tan3k said:


> Wow! That dial is actually super rad!!! I totally agree regarding russian watch design - very little of it is understated to be sure. I think the original Neptune was initially seen by many as too much anyway - only 10 years or so ago at that.. Speaking of original Neptunes.. what if one bonded a similar lenticular raster sheet over mother of pearl?... that could be a pretty unique look too.. multi-layered iridescence
> 
> View attachment 13868809
> 
> 
> Or maybe the coded screen underneath the lenticular lense raster could be holographic.. AFAIK, it could be sourced as a kind of round sticker - with raster already bonded to the holographic background and the whole thing having an adhesive side to bond to the dial blank..
> 
> As a side note - if we do go with Blue MOP dial, is is possible to make a matching MOP bezel?


Lactic testicular whaaaaat.......Ohh My brain hurts.


----------



## Danilao

Dear Arizone, I followed Taike's joke, obviously when we talk about personal tastes nobody is right or wrong and I did not want to criticize your work in any way. 
The watches you have shown, even if all beautiful, do not represent, in my view, the production dedicated to the masses (and therefore the concepts that I like most) but are nevertheless witnesses of an eclectic production.

To conclude: you must forgive me, because if it is true that Pankorop is French it is also that I am Italian and certain things kill my sense of style :lol:

But now I have to leave because I finished the bergamot tea and I have to run to buy more ;-)

Edit:
the confirmation of what I wrote above is the watch I'm wearing today :-D


----------



## Arizone

PanKorop said:


> Also, it IS Chinese, true to a culture.


Is Russia not without its own ornate culture, like that of the imperial Fabergé or the massive gemstone map of the Soviet Union?



PanKorop said:


> As for the fundamental difference, it may be like two-tone faux-croc shoes or fantasy, genuine lizard plus python or Texas boots vs, er... wearable footwear?


I'm positive I can spare you counterexamples of actually unwearable atrocities committed by the watch market in the past, hahaha.

I admit this is a silly needless debate. I only wished to initiate discussion on projects. I'm too lazy to take any further steps again.


----------



## joecool

How about a guilloche enamel style dial....reminiscent of Fabergé
Should be very easy and cheap to manufacture with laser etching?








Or some pattern of machine turning with a blue transparent laquer applied?

EDIT:
An interesting page with some cool guilloche vids!
https://www.cnccookbook.com/guilloche-rose-engines-jeweling-engine-turning-artistic-machining/


----------



## PanKorop

I still think there are some subtle differences between Russian and Oriental art cultures...










;-)


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Guys... I'm dizzy...

Let's take ONE direction, please?


:-d


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I am lost a bit. What we are discussing? We have Neptune, we have Zvezda, and we have Poljot. We have to come up with WUS Russian forum project design. Lets stay on that course. Lets keep away from Russian prison culture. Unless someone want to spent time in the GULAG simulation replica camp it is totally irrelevant.


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I am lost a bit. What we are discussing? We have Neptune, we have Zvezda, and we have Poljot. We have to come up with WUS Russian forum project design. Lets stay on that course. Lets keep away from Russian prison culture. Unless someone want to spent time in the GULAG simulation replica camp it is totally irrelevant.


Agree, but since you mentioned it, I love Black Dolphin...but not to visit.


----------



## PanKorop

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Lets keep away from Russian prison culture.


In case you missed the irony, it was a comparison between Russian and Japanese (sub)cultures. The point was: whatever watch is designed here, even with baroque decoration (Fabergé, etc.) it may be better with consistent cultural roots.



Kirill Sergueev said:


> What we are discussing? We have Neptune, we have Zvezda, and we have Poljot.


"Period! Anything else - dismissed!"

I thought-starting from the original post-we had some variations on the Elbrus project, didn't we?


----------



## kissmywhat

How about an alarm? Something based on the 2612


----------



## Carl.1

PanKorop said:


> In case you missed the irony, it was a comparison between Russian and Japanese (sub)cultures. The point was: whatever watch is designed here, even with baroque decoration (Fabergé, etc.) it may be better with consistent cultural roots.
> 
> "Period! Anything else - dismissed!"
> 
> I thought-starting from the original post-we had some variations on the Elbrus project, didn't we?


Looks like we now add an alarm to the ever growing list.......


----------



## Peep Williams

Mother of pearl has always seemed a little garish to me.


----------



## taike

Peep Williams said:


> Mother of pearl has always seemed a little garish to me.


we can't all have good taste


----------



## Peep Williams

I mean, we can actually... You can have yours and I can have mine. That's the beauty of being individuals. Cheers m8!


----------



## Vost

But hey... why don´t we build our own Amphibia 1967...? Maybe a few millimeters smaller, but with the same look ...


----------



## joecool

Vost said:


> But hey... why don´t we build our own Amphibia 1967...? Maybe a few millimeters smaller, but with the same look ...


----------



## MP83

Vost said:


> But hey... why don´t we build our own Amphibia 1967...? Maybe a few millimeters smaller, but with the same look ...


Count me in if that's the case, that 1967 is such an awesome looking watch, just wish it was smaller

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## tokareva

Comrades, I don't think you understand 1967, it's SUPPOSED to be big. b-)


----------



## Utva_56

Just a idea-suggestion. It will be nice to have case/crown sandblasted.It should't be to costly finish. Example: 420 case , crown and bezel sandblasted finish.


----------



## Chascomm

kissmywhat said:


> How about an alarm? Something based on the 2612


...which has been out of production for more than a decade.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Vost said:


> But hey... why don´t we build our own Amphibia 1967...? Maybe a few millimeters smaller, but with the same look ...


I suppose you could kind of do that yourself with a brushed 090 case and a 1967 strap from Meranom (unfortunately not radial brushing) and one of Favinov's superb dials (his range of dials are growing all the time have a look at this post from another thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-amphibia-sunburst-orange-dial-favinov-4886231.html).


----------



## zagato1750

When were those available from Favinov? I don’t recall seeing all of those with recent browsing....I think I would have remembered the green......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

zagato1750 said:


> When were those available from Favinov? I don't recall seeing all of those with recent browsing....I think I would have remembered the green......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Only the 647 sunburst is available now. The other ones are coming soon.


----------



## Kotsov

I’m still up for no.1. Whatever it is....


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Chascomm said:


> ...which has been out of production for more than a decade.


For good. They sounded awful....Brrrrr


----------



## 24h

Kirill Sergueev said:


> For good. They sounded awful....Brrrrr


:-x :-(


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Just seen this PVD bezel on the Meranom store















..Surely this makes the Poljot amphibian even more of a option that can get through the system quicker.
Cases available, dials are simple enough to make ,seems that Meranom doesn't have any issues custom casebacks,He has straps of all types available.

















This may be the sign we need .....No need to follow the gourd.......How about a vote on this watch so we can find out how many others are interested.


----------



## sumanbhadra

is it possible to put logo of the watchuseek community on the dial please ?-it gives a sense of belonging-


----------



## Yarbles

You know I'm down for the Poljot Amphibian. ...


----------



## Carl.1

I have no idea what is going on! &#55357;&#56899;


----------



## Fergfour

Like the new PVD bezel on the Poljot. How about it Arizone? Time for a poll yet?


----------



## mantaselk

I would be down for Poljot Amphibia too! I'm starting to like it more than Neptune.


----------



## Ot1S

Mantaselk you Traitor!


----------



## PDAdict

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Just seen this PVD bezel on the Meranom store
> 
> View attachment 13877409
> View attachment 13877411
> 
> 
> ..Surely this makes the Poljot amphibian even more of a option that can get through the system quicker.
> Cases available, dials are simple enough to make ,seems that Meranom doesn't have any issues custom casebacks,He has straps of all types available.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13877415
> View attachment 13877417
> 
> 
> This may be the sign we need .....No need to follow the gourd.......How about a vote on this watch so we can find out how many others are interested.


My vote is for this project if it is accepted

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

I'm all for the Poljot but have some concerns about the pvd bezel as shown.

1. It would still have to be custom made, unless you want that exact one shown which wouldn't look good.

2. A pvd bezel would look terrible after it gets scratched up.

3. That one pictured also looks a little thin to me.

Personally I would rather play it safe and get a nice stainless bezel with like the one on the Slava diver, or possibly a black plastic one.

Pics compliments of comrade Bandido


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Kotsov said:


> I'm still up for no.1. Whatever it is....


:-!b-)


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Fergfour said:


> Like the new PVD bezel on the Poljot. How about it Arizone? Time for a poll yet?


Second the motion. Yes.


----------



## mantaselk

> Mantaselk you Traitor!


Hahaha  Well since not many people are showing support for Neptune anyway, I think Poljot is better than Zvezda or other recent suggestions...


----------



## zagato1750

Still supporting Neptune here!

Poljot a close second....would be in for it too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 103ssv

I'd like to have something different then the "WUS standard" diver watch.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

103ssv said:


> I'd like to have something different then the "WUS standard" diver watch.


Zvezda then....but square case not in the production. Therefore the implementation of such project is not realistic. Unless we going to go through Chinese manufacturing.


----------



## Arizone

Fergfour said:


> Like the new PVD bezel on the Poljot. How about it Arizone? Time for a poll yet?


I don't claim to be in charge here. Anyone is welcome to open another thread.


----------



## Fergfour

Arizone said:


> I don't claim to be in charge here. Anyone is welcome to open another thread.


Oh, I actually did assume you were in charge lol. I don't know how these projects work. I thought there was an eventual poll, then a proposal made to Meranom?


----------



## Arizone




----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Zvezda is out of consideration?


----------



## taike

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Zvezda is out of consideration?


never was in, realistically


----------



## tokareva

Chascomm came up with an interesting idea on the Raketa thread. Why can't we make our own economy version of the Raketa Amphibia?

This one belongs to heimdalg.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

tokareva said:


> Chascomm came up with an interesting idea on the Raketa thread. Why can't we make our own economy version of the Raketa Amphibia?
> 
> This one belongs to heimdalg.
> View attachment 13880393


looks like WUS 2016 project to be fair


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> looks like WUS 2016 project to be fair


What have you been drinking Kirill, the Slava doesn't even have numbers.:-s :-d

Edit: The Raketa doesn't really look like the 2016 project, but I think I like the Poljot better anyway.


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> Chascomm came up with an interesting idea on the Raketa thread. Why can't we make our own economy version of the Raketa Amphibia?


It's been mentioned before. Disagreeing with their pricing is one thing, but making ~200 watches to undercut one of the last struggling Russian watchmakers is another. Should anyone wish to own that design they are welcome to purchase an official one, vintage or modern. The Poljot's design, on the other hand, is open to use since the company's closure.


----------



## Chascomm

tokareva said:


> Chascomm came up with an interesting idea on the Raketa thread. Why can't we make our own economy version of the Raketa Amphibia?


No I did not! Please read my comments in the other thread.


----------



## Chascomm

taike said:


> never was in, realistically


:-(


----------



## Arizone

This one's for the _garish_ haters. Basically the same color scheme as the Baikal, however.










(P.S. Seattle has been getting snowed on and I'm getting loopy.)


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> It's been mentioned before. Disagreeing with their pricing is one thing, but making ~200 watches to undercut one of the last struggling Russian watchmakers is another. Should anyone wish to own that design they are welcome to purchase an official one, vintage or modern. The Poljot's design, on the other hand, is open to use since the company's closure.


Well ,when you put it that way I do agree. However I seriously doubt producing 200 Vostok watches for $150 each, that look very similar to the Raketa could be any threat to Raketa itself. Personally I don't think it would discourage even one person from buying the Raketa if they wanted one. I can understand the conflict of interest though.


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> never was in, realistically


The most beautiful things are reserved for those who have great ambitions











Arizone said:


> This one's for the _garish_ haters.


This dial makes me think alternatively to a snow leopard and a bad skin disease

(of course, Arizone, I'm joking and we must always think big and out of patterns and limits)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Chascomm said:


> :-(
> 
> View attachment 13880547


Square watches are really not to my taste, but a dial with this design in a standard round case, yes please!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> I'm all for the Poljot but have some concerns about the pvd bezel as shown.
> 
> 1. It would still have to be custom made, unless you want that exact one shown which wouldn't look good.
> 
> 2. A pvd bezel would look terrible after it gets scratched up.
> 
> 3. That one pictured also looks a little thin to me.
> 
> Personally I would rather play it safe and get a nice stainless bezel with like the one on the Slava diver, or possibly a black plastic one.
> 
> Pics compliments of comrade Bandido
> 
> View attachment 13878703
> View attachment 13878705


I agree the scratching could be an issue . Personally , I would love to get an extra bezel just in case...maybe as part of the negotiations with Meranom the request is made for double the bezels be manufactured and offered to project members first before turning them out to the plebs, I am certain Meranom would have no problems selling such a bezel.


----------



## PanKorop

Arizone said:


> This one's for the _garish_ haters. Basically the same color scheme as the Baikal, however.
> 
> (P.S. Seattle has been getting snowed on and I'm getting loopy.)


:-! I like this even better, if only for the simplification of the bezel. The dial background also makes it more of a tool watch. All this makes it more focussed: one has to make a choice between features-compass, world time, or GMT. Else end up with project "Platypus", or Platybrus.

I still believe the absence of at least a minutes hand makes the concept unpalatable to most: usual 12h one-handers are already hard to read enough-even to me often wearing Luch-one's.
This said, yours is a great 24h dial, more legible than any I've seen from Vostok.

I'd add even a skinny seconds hand, needle-like, just to bring enough consensus. Most people want one. Myself, just to make sure the watch is a-ticking...

For those who want it bare-bones, they can always yank off any hand they dislike  Same reason, I won't question the case, not now. I don't like the 020, but as long as it is an Amphibian one, it's no big deal to change it.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> What have you been drinking Kirill, the Slava doesn't even have numbers.:-s :-d
> 
> Edit: The Raketa doesn't really look like the 2016 project, but I think I like the Poljot better anyway.
> 
> View attachment 13880475


That green reminds me of the soviet aircraft cockpit colour scheme......









An strap to match that colour will be nightmare to find.


----------



## PanKorop

Confuse-a-cat said:


> That green reminds me of the soviet aircraft cockpit colour scheme......
> 
> An strap to match that colour will be nightmare to find.


Reminds me of any industrial finish, or machine tool (lathe, bench drill, etc.) of the 50's (East and West!) with their crackled duck-egg green lacquer... :-d

Crackled green (was it powder sprayed?) looked fine enough, lime my old Exakta photo bellows, worse when only mimicking it:







I respect _tool_ watches, but...


----------



## RFollia

I'd like to see a tribute to the 40th anniversary of the Lada Niva, albeit with a 2-year delay, which was celebrated very silently on april 4th, 2017...
Could be something very original....


----------



## Chascomm

PanKorop said:


> Reminds me of any industrial finish, or machine tool (lathe, bench drill, etc.) of the 50's (East and West!) with their crackled duck-egg green lacquer....


Now I'm getting nostalgic for those Wild-Heerbrugg photogrammetry machines that I trained on all those decades ago.

So how about a crackle green Vostok 1967 tonneau case with a AChS-1 homage dial?

:-d


----------



## Chascomm

elsoldemayo said:


> Square watches are really not to my taste, but a dial with this design in a standard round case, yes please!


It's not square. It's rectangular. And if suitably scaled up it could have great wrist presence.

Why do people keep asking for a round version? :-(

OK then, how about we see what Luch can do for us in that line?


----------



## PanKorop

Chascomm said:


> It's not square. It's rectangular. And if suitably scaled up it could have great wrist presence.
> 
> Why do people keep asking for a round version? :-(
> 
> OK then, how about we see what Luch can do for us in that line?


100%!

They got the cases, dial blanks, 1801.1 hand-wound heart, and they are open to small runs.
Plus now access to sapphire crystals and DLC black coating. Waiting for one such in the mail.

Could give them a call next week...


----------



## Ot1S

Kamradski's did Otis mention that he prefer's the NEPTUNE....?

........Neptune or death (well not death but depression and nothing actually)


----------



## elsoldemayo

Chascomm said:


> It's not square. It's rectangular. And if suitably scaled up it could have great wrist presence.....


Ok, I'll rephrase, I'm really not a fan of non-round dials ;-)

Plus, if we can use existing cases it would help keep costs in check.


----------



## mantaselk

elsoldemayo said:


> Ok, I'll rephrase, I'm really not a fan of non-round dials ;-)
> 
> Plus, if we can use existing cases it would help keep costs in check.


020 case Poljot it is!

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

I still like the idea of a compass watch.

Out of interest i found this one, best i have yet seen. Bit out of my price range though.








Picture from ataripower on TZ UK.


----------



## messyGarage

The compass 24h is awesome
also is a 710 Poljot


----------



## zagato1750

Well....probably on an island here...I just don't get the Elbrus....so it's a one handed 24hr dial with a hand that extends across the face suggesting am/pm......correct? It's interesting looking.....but for me a no go with effectively one hand....but I've been on the island often...find it comfortable at times 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

elsoldemayo said:


> Ok, I'll rephrase, I'm really not a fan of non-round dials ;-)
> 
> Plus, if we can use existing cases it would help keep costs in check.
> 
> 
> 
> mantaselk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 020 case Poljot it is!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I can understand the love for the Poljot, I have an original. There in lies the problem for me, a project watch should be something original or if it's a homage, it should be a relatively unattainable watch and an original Poljot diver can be found on ebay for around the price of a typical project watch, around $200.


----------



## mantaselk

elsoldemayo said:


> I can understand the love for the Poljot, I have an original. There in lies the problem for me, a project watch should be something original or if it's a homage, it should be a relatively unattainable watch and an original Poljot diver can be found on ebay for around the price of a typical project watch, around $200.


Well I think that project watch is an emitional value and it represents the community. The thing that watch lovers from different parts of the world decided on creating something together and made it happen is awesome and unique. Just because you can buy something similar or in this case an original watch which was an inspiration for a project doesn't mean much imo.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Danilao said:


> The most beautiful things are reserved for those who have great ambitions
> 
> View attachment 13880691
> 
> 
> This dial makes me think alternatively to a snow leopard and a bad skin disease
> 
> (of course, Arizone, I'm joking and we must always think big and out of patterns and limits)


This is true Soviet legacy. Constructivism in its pure and great form! I would go for it in any shape.


----------



## t3tan3k

Kirill Sergueev said:


> This is true Soviet legacy. Constructivism in its pure and great form! I would go for it in any shape.


Agreed. The more i look at it the more i like it. My preference is exactly this case, but with an embossed (not printed) red dial, that would look so sweet!


----------



## Chascomm

t3tan3k said:


> Agreed. The more i look at it the more i like it. My preference is exactly this case, but with an embossed (not printed) red dial, that would look so sweet!


The limited options for affordable non-round cases of Russian or Belarussian manufacture is really cramping our style. That's why I haven't even mentioned the idea of something inspired by the Raketa Baker...


----------



## PanKorop

Chascomm said:


> The limited options for affordable non-round cases of Russian or Belarussian manufacture is really cramping our style. That's why I haven't even mentioned the idea of something inspired by the Raketa Baker...


From Luch alone, I just did a search on the men's un-round cases. Browsing through it, there is choice...

https://luch.by/muzhskie/filter/product_body-is-pb7-or-pb2-or-pb3-or-pb6/apply/

All these are quite affordable; now they're with quartz Miyotas, but the hand-wound 1801.1 will fit any shape.
The cases are mostly brass; if you have an issue with chrome plating, they have the options of Zirconium Nitride (hue between pale gold and some titaniums) and DLC black, both extremely hard.

The sizes are perfectly contemporary for rectangular watches: 32-33 mm wide by 45 mm and up in height.

I liked this model with a "tank"-like case:










Some others are more distinctive, f.i. this one:


----------



## Chascomm

PanKorop said:


> ...I liked this model with a "tank"-like case:


A 1801.1 movement in this case with a bigger crown and the red Konstruktivist dial... :-think: Seems like a winner to me.


----------



## sideways2

Yup!! I'm in... I'm a fan... cushion cases... rectangular case... my style of choice


----------



## L-800

Luch TV case 37.6 / 38 mm

https://luch.by/kollektsii/prochie/375647323/#img

1951 Soviet Moskvich 401 Car Clock dial, hands and (may be stylized) crown

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-russian-soviet-moskvich-401-1930967880


----------



## bpmurray

Arizone said:


> It's been mentioned before. Disagreeing with their pricing is one thing, but making ~200 watches to undercut one of the last struggling Russian watchmakers is another. Should anyone wish to own that design they are welcome to purchase an official one, vintage or modern. The Poljot's design, on the other hand, is open to use since the company's closure.


On top of that, Raketa owns intellectual property concerning its design (dial and watch as a whole); an "economy version of the Raketa Amphibia" would almost certainly infringe Raketa's trademarks and copyright.


----------



## tokareva

I will be sending Raketa a letter of apology for even suggesting the idea...:roll:


----------



## 103ssv

Chascomm said:


> A 1801.1 movement in this case with a bigger crown and the red Konstruktivist dial... :-think: Seems like a winner to me.


I agree, this is the opportunity for a fast, fairly cheap and easy to realize project watch; and for the one who said there were currently NO square cases in production: myth busted :-d

103


----------



## Fergfour

I'd be surprised if we get 20 people in for a small/square/dress project watch, but what do I know.


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> I'd be surprised if we get 20 people in for a small/square/dress project watch, but what do I know.


It's not square... IT'S RECTANGULAR!!!! :-d
See post 291


----------



## 103ssv

Fergfour said:


> I'd be surprised if we get 20 people in for a small/square/dress project watch, but what do I know.


Why not, I can't remember the last time we had a square or rectangular watch as a project, time for something different!


----------



## Fergfour

103ssv said:


> Why not, I can't remember the last time we had a square or rectangular watch as a project, time for something different!


If there are enough interested members anything's possible. At this stage in the game it's wide open.


----------



## hseldon

The Luch is my preferred option. The only downside is the lack of second hand on their movement but it is forgivable. Not overly fussed with dive watches and it would be great to give some attention to another brand. Another option that was discussed some time ago was Technochas. That could be fun too if the cost is not too high. 

Are the modules for their watches made in Belarus or are they a foreign import? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> If there are enough interested members anything's possible. At this stage in the game it's wide open.


I think you had it right the first time, I know I'm not interested in a squa... um I mean rectangular watch that is water proof in fog only.


----------



## zagato1750

+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

hseldon said:


> ...Another option that was discussed some time ago was Technochas.... Are the modules for their watches made in Belarus or are they a foreign import?


They are made in Belarus, and they are continuing to develop new modules.


----------



## PanKorop

hseldon said:


> The Luch is my preferred option. The only downside is the lack of second hand on their movement but it is forgivable. Not overly fussed with dive watches and it would be great to give some attention to another brand. Another option that was discussed some time ago was Technochas. That could be fun too if the cost is not too high.
> 
> Are the modules for their watches made in Belarus or are they a foreign import?


The hand-wound 1801.1 are made in Belarus. The quartz modules and automatics are from Miyota (Citizen).

The lack of a seconds hand is compensated on some Luch by a back with a small glass porthole, just over the balance. When needed, you can check it's ticking... and prove to others it has no batteries 

For some reason, I prefer dress/city watches without the seconds: it kind of cools me down. Note many high end, big name watches, f.i. around the ETA/Peseux 7001, deliberately forget the seconds.


----------



## mantaselk

If this is going to happen I think we need a poll which would show if people want a dress or a dive watch as a project.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

I hate to say it but i suspect the route the conversation has now gone will leave the whole intent dead in the water.


----------



## codeture

The neptune looks very cool with peraly dial and moon complications.
+1 vote

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

I do like the idea of something different (e.g. the Sadko, Ratnik projects) simply to have some variety in the collection. From that standpoint, If we're headed in a more Amphibian direction I'd prefer something with _at least_ a less common case shape.
Over 300 posts in this thread so far. Maybe we'll be closer to a consensus after another 300


----------



## PanKorop

It seems we’ll first need a poll to see if we should make a poll. Then one to see what should enter the poll.
Appolling...


----------



## haejuk

My favorites that I've seen are the 24h Neptune (not particularly attached to the sun/moon motif as I would rather see a green one) and the Technochas. 

It seems like it would be so easy to a quick and cheap digital project with Technochas and then move on to have this same conversation a few months down the road.


----------



## joecool




----------



## Kirill Sergueev

To be fair most of us have a variety of Vostok-amphibia watches. At this point I would advocate for Zvezda with vigor. Sorry my intensity bit I think we have to try something different. And Konstructivism is popular nowadays. And I do not have an opposition to quartz! Lets try something else!


----------



## zagato1750

Count me out of anything quartz.......Neptune or Poljot or bust!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Carl.1 said:


> I hate to say it but i suspect the route the conversation has now gone will leave the whole intent dead in the water.


If that is the way it plays out, then so be it. I'd rather we recognise a lack of consensus than try to push on just to have a project.

Just consider all the recently completed and currently in progress projects on this forum and other forums with overlapping membership with this forum. I don't believe that we _need_ to have a project right now. If we do start one, it will need to be truly inspiring to a large number of members, be at least as affordable as the last one, not overlap conceptually with any on-going project that the membership may also be subscribed to, or be too similar to anything currently available, and hopefully bring something new to the Russian watch industry in some way.


----------



## t3tan3k

Fergfour said:


> I do like the idea of something different (e.g. the Sadko, Ratnik projects) simply to have some variety in the collection.


Agreed. I don't really need another Amphibia redial.. A novel case or a bronze version of an existing one is what will get me excited for a Meranom project watch... Otherwise I would go with the "_Rectangular_ Star" (c)!

t3tan3k


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Chascomm said:


> If that is the way it plays out, then so be it. I'd rather we recognise a lack of consensus than try to push on just to have a project.
> 
> Just consider all the recently completed and currently in progress project on this forum and other forums with overlapping membership with this forum. I don't believe that we _need_ to have a project right now. If we do start one, it will need to be truly inspiring to a large number of members, be at least as affordable as the last one, not overlap conceptually with any on-going project that the membership may also be subscribed to, or be too similar to anything currently available, and hopefully bring something new to the Russian watch industry in some way.


May be we should go with pole more generally. What do we want for the project? Another Vostok-Amphibia or something different...then proceed with narrowing design.


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> To be fair most of us have a variety of Vostok-amphibia watches. At this point I would advocate for Zvezda with vigor. Sorry my intensity bit I think we have to try something different. And Konstructivism is popular nowadays. And I do not have an opposition to quartz! Lets try something else!


You do make a valid point Kirill, I actually like the look of the Zvezda but it would need to be cheap due to no water resistance. Could it be made into a diver?

It's also a good movie.


----------



## t3tan3k

Tokareva asking the important questions. Rectangular star with 100-200m wr would be totally Epic!!


----------



## mantaselk

Now you are just being ridiculous. You don't want another diver (amphibian) so you are talking about a dress watch as a project which should be a diver? :-D

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## t3tan3k

mantaselk said:


> Now you are just being ridiculous. You don't want another diver (amphibian) so you are talking about a dress watch as a project which should be a diver? :-D
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Not sure if this was addressed at someone else, but for me its not about diver or not diver - i just have way enough Vostok divers specifically ))) On the other hand high water resistance is a quality i would like to see in any watch I'd consider buying..

P.S. case in point - I'm participating in the Sadko project and am super excited about it. However, if it was instead a Sadko dial and bezel in a stock Amphibian case, it would have been significantly less interesting for me..


----------



## gak

I think silent majority wants Poljot Amphibia, all else are distractions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrincamille

Personally I do not really care too much about getting a diver watch.

Of the circa 70 Soviet/Russian watches that I own _at this point in time_, only 2 would qualify as "diver" watches - an Amphibian Classic 670927, and an older Soviet Komandirskie with a screw-down crown at 2 o'clock - based on the presence of a rotating bezel and some commendable water resistance rating.

All the others are ancient or near-ancient ones, with the vast majority being rated as _not_ water resistant:-d

But I would expect _some_ water resistance if I were to buy a modern watch, of course, but only so much so as to be able to help the missus wash the dishes and do the household chores. It helps to greatly reduce the resistance and nagging if the collection starts to grow further in the future:-d

Just my 2 kopeks hehe:-d

Shahrinb-)

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


----------



## calote

IMHO, the original Zvezda was not a diver so the reissue does not have to be a diver. I would certainly appreciate some water resistance but asking for a rectangular dress watch with the specs of a dive watch and, at the same time, expecting an affordable price seems quite irrealistic to me.


----------



## sideways2

+1 on a new dress watch!! When was the last time this happened??


----------



## L-800




----------



## Carl.1

L-800 said:


> https://i.etsystatic.com/14041558/r/il/b2df4b/1251663106/il_fullxfull.1251663106_3nxc.jpg
> 
> https://slava.su/image/cache/catalo...Gec67e090b613c5fbf52893206c29c78c-800x800.jpg
> 
> View attachment 13890505


Good gods alive what happened to that?


----------



## XsiOn

It is amusing how we prefer to fight and debate, going in circle, rather than lunch poll.  But to be honest.... I love it. Its part of the fun!


----------



## Carl.1

Yes delay the poll i know my preference is dead in the water so i can just live in hope and enjoy all this the longer it all remains up in the air!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

gak said:


> I think silent majority wants Poljot Amphibia, all else are distractions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We do not know what "Silent majority" wants until it speaks. Since we do not have an electoral college or Russian hackers I think that "silent Majority" chooses Zvezda with Konstruktivists motifs.


----------



## tokareva

Let me ask this, is it too early or too late to start designing a 75th anniversary of Great Patriotic War commemorative watch? I know these projects can take some time so maybe now is the time to start? Is one planned yet? It needs to be something spectacular and very special so it will need some time to get it right.

These are not mine.



























EDIT: Maybe this 550 case could be used?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

We can have Comr. Stalin commemorative watch to celebrate the Victory day. We are on the West we can do it...


----------



## Dub Rubb

Confuse-a-cat said:


> That green reminds me of the soviet aircraft cockpit colour scheme......
> 
> View attachment 13880801
> 
> 
> An strap to match that colour will be nightmare to find.


There will always be a NATO that will work. This one is actually a better match to the dolphin than the scuba dude it is on.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> We can have Comr. Stalin commemorative watch to celebrate the Victory day. We are on the West we can do it...
> View attachment 13891757


I would not really support Comr. Stalin on the dial. Personally I think he was 95% + responsible for invasion by causing German forces to underestimate Soviet strength... because of disaterous Soviet performance during Winter War, caused by previous military leadership purges.


----------



## tokareva

Is there any way that small of Order of Patriotic War decorations could be made and be attached to the dial? Complete with simulated enameled finish.?









It might be too busy with that one however. Maybe a small Order of Glory would be better, and easier. I envision the star it in the center of a black dial with gold outlined red enameled numbers to match the star. It would not be shiny cheap looking gold, but more satin finish.


----------



## mantaselk

Please nothing related to war or politics. 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

mantaselk said:


> Please nothing related to war or politics.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Nothing political about a commemorative theme comrade, only historical. The fact that Vostok factory itself is a product of war is the main appeal to me. Anybody with enough money can open a watch factory, but one born out of necessity is entirely different IMO.

Anyhow, no offense intended.


----------



## hoja_roja

mantaselk said:


> Please nothing related to war or politics.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


If nothing related to war or politics, what would we do with all the commemorative watches from the war and all those Dias with glory to the PCUS, the bam, the accomplished output of the factory n 325, the the perestroika, yelstin on dials, navy anniversary, aeroflot achievements ... Etc... Which are a good 15% of russian watches??

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Duplicate post. Please delete.


----------



## mantaselk

I won't even get started at this. :-D

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

I think any watch related to war or politics of the nature described will only have limited appeal. They certainly have no appeal to me here in France. But, a compass......now that is a different thing entirely!


----------



## detroie

Seems to me that discussion goes far away from the Arizone proposals...

Maybe we can vote about current proposals in this tread? Neptune, poor man Elbrus, small second Elbrus, Amfibia Fidel, Poljot Amfibia, RE's "banana" , Shturmanskie Sputnik, Luch, Zvezda etc.


----------



## Fergfour

detroie said:


> Seems to me that discussion goes far away from the Arizone proposals...
> Maybe we can vote about current proposals in this tread? Neptune, poor man Elbrus, small second Elbrus, Amfibia Fidel, Poljot Amfibia, RE's "banana" , Shturmanskie Sputnik, Luch, Zvezda etc.


The call for a vote has been brought up at least half a dozen times. How bout it guys? It doesn't have to be the "final answer" but at least it'll help narrow down the options. I've never set up a poll post otherwise I'd do it.


----------



## Arizone

I don't think there are any straight rectangular cases that are truly appropriate for this design, and I must say that "television" case is quite hideous in this age. I did find this other slightly rounded case, which has a quartz movement but may support a mechanical. It's quite similar to the original ladies case that the starred Zvezda model came with excluding the wire lugs, but is sized for men.


----------



## PanKorop

Both great designs, Arizone!
Btw, an all-black DLC case could be cool too, paired with a flashy colour (gold? red, green?) dial.

PS: _I don't mind so much the kitsch TV case: pure kitsch has its charm. What bothers me with this Moskvich idea is there's already the gorgeous GAZ, also based on Luch, released by a Russian forum. Do we need a me-too project, after trying to escape the routine of Amphibia/Kom'skie mods?_


----------



## Chascomm

It has been noted that although a potential Elektronika project has been mentioned in this thread, no picture has been posted. So just for the record...









(by the way, this morning when I tried to visit the Technochas site, I was told that the domain had expired :-()


----------



## PanKorop

hoja_roja said:


> If nothing related to war or politics, what would we do with all the commemorative watches from the war and all those Dias with glory to the PCUS, the bam, the accomplished output of the factory n 325, the the perestroika, yelstin on dials, navy anniversary, aeroflot achievements ... Etc... Which are a good 15% of russian watches??


Nope: that's precisely the worst 15%. At some time, USSR seemed to have two main consumers' industries: tacky post stamps and matching watch dials.
What to do with them, you ask? If you're stuck with one (who didn't make mistakes, at the start of a collection?), you may always offer it to your mother in law, else...
Nah - forget it.


----------



## L-800

PanKorop said:


> Both great designs, Arizone!
> Btw, an all-black DLC case could be cool too, paired with a flashy colour (gold? red, green?) dial.
> 
> PS: _I don't mind so much the kitsch TV case: pure kitsch has its charm. What bothers me with this Moskvich idea is there's already the gorgeous GAZ, also based on Luch, released by a Russian forum. Do we need a me-too project, after trying to escape the routine of Amphibia/Kom'skie mods?_


..but the relevance of the proposal does not reside in the automotive connection, but in the design of the clock itself !!

Examples (not automotive related) in very similar style


----------



## Nearco

Hello everyone: here is one of the silent crowd that wants a rectangular Zvezda or Luch “Radiant Red Star” , if possible WR but not diver. I think diversity is a value in any collection, and there are too many Boctok projects in mine. Thank you Arizone and the visible others for your efforts. Do not be in a hurry to get another project.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

I encourage anyone to reach out to Luch to ask what is necessary for them to create a custom batch, including MOQ. Winning the poll isn't as necessary as being a nicely viable prospect.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I can try to do this through their FB page...I really can try if people support Zvezda.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Arizone said:


> I don't think there are any straight rectangular cases that are truly appropriate for this design, and I must say that "television" case is quite hideous in this age. I did find this other slightly rounded case, which has a quartz movement but may support a mechanical. It's quite similar to the original ladies case that the starred Zvezda model came with excluding the wire lugs, but is sized for men.


That watch would be a conversation starter!


----------



## tokareva

I would be interested in a silver cased one with red dial, or possibly the gold one... especially if it's in the $100 or less price range.

How big is the case?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Luch got back to me. They said that they can do it and got back to me soon with more information.


----------



## PanKorop

tokareva said:


> I would be interested in a silver cased one with red dial, or possibly the gold one... especially if it's in the $100 or less price range.
> 
> How big is the case?


From a very similar model on which the MChZ publishes dimensions, it would be 36 x 42 mm, of course without crown.
From my experience, it makes a tonneau watch quite present on the wrist: think of it wearing as its diagonal size, not width. At the same time, the almost lugless design keeps it comfortable on the smallest wrists.

See http://https://luch.by/kollektsii/tandem/ for the pricing of their standard issue, with Miyota quartz. With these, you get two assorted watches - his and her's - for your $100 ($1 = ca. 2 BYN new Belarus ruble)! Btw, cool idea for Valentines... or to indulge into WAS (watch accumulation syndrome) while dodging domestic serious talks!

Now, for a special project, I don't know how much they'll charge overhead. It will depend on the options, I suppose: individual numbering? applied dial numbers? see-through back? milanese bracelet? single or two colours choice?


----------



## sideways2

I'd be interested in the silver and cream one!! A bigger crown maybe?? Rose gold option?? Maybe some decorative side engraving??

Just a side note... it does look rather nice but any of these cases has more pop\detail LOL!!


----------



## PanKorop

sideways2 said:


> I'd be interested in the silver and cream one!! A bigger crown maybe?? Rose gold option?? Maybe some decorative side engraving??
> 
> Just a side note... it does look rather nice but any of these cases has more pop\


Nice cases, if a bit smaller: 35,2/40,4 мм as I read on the site.

Bigger crown is a must if hand-wound, but wouldn't fit the cases you chose, with their crown guards...

As for the finishes of the tonneau or tank cases, all of them being brass, it seems Luch does only:
- chrome
- yellow gold (carbon reinforced IP, harder than old style electro-plating)
- pale gold (zirconium nitride, extremely hard. I love it for its subtle, non flashy hue, warmer, dressier than steel or titanium yet not bling)
- DLC black, a unique finish in this price range.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2

True on the crown guard!! And the pale gold would be nice


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

Im up for the rectangular watch!!
Much prefer it over yet another diver. 
Silver with red dial would be my choice. 


Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

Here's an example of Luch ZrN pale gold. Sorry it's blurry, quick and dirty phone shot, but it's side by side with a chrome version. I believe it's a nice compromise if we want only one case version.










Btw, the zirconium "Ї" on the left was packaged with a matching buckle; Luch also has an assorted 20 mm milanese mesh bracelet, quite elegant but again with no bling.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Basically as an update. Sales rep from Luch told me that they going to get in touch with production and see what they going to say but the person that is responsible for such things now is on the sick leaves. I asked about MOQ and they did not respond to that yet. My PM does not work on WUS therefore I would encourage Arizone to get in touch with me on FB and I can help to reach out with Louch.


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Basically as an update. Sales rep from Luch told me that they going to get in touch with production and see what they going to say but the person that is responsible for such things now is on the sick leaves. I asked about MOQ and they did not respond to that yet. My PM does not work on WUS therefore I would encourage Arizone to get in touch with me on FB and I can help to reach out with Louch.


Is your FB public? If so where is it?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

tokareva said:


> Is your FB public? If so where is it?


No it is not. But I can be found out. It is the only way to get me PMed. Unless WUS going to fix my PM which they did not for years.


----------



## Tjcdas

Kirill Sergueev said:


> We can have Comr. Stalin commemorative watch to celebrate the Victory day. We are on the West we can do it...
> View attachment 13891757


Stalin is great.........for me to poop on!


----------



## PanKorop

You guys gotta be kidding:
I mean, you can’t possibly be serious asking for a bloody* Stalin watch, right?

I mean: RIGHT?

* Sorry: i can’t find a better adjective.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

PanKorop said:


> You guys gotta be kidding:
> I mean, you can't possibly be serious asking for a bloody* Stalin watch, right?
> 
> I mean: RIGHT?
> 
> * Sorry: i can't find a better adjective.


This.


----------



## tokareva

PanKorop said:


> You guys gotta be kidding:
> I mean, you can't possibly be serious asking for a bloody* Stalin watch, right?
> 
> I mean: RIGHT?
> 
> * Sorry: i can't find a better adjective.


What about this one? As I said , it could maybe use a little tweaking... possibly a uniform or something. I really think it's a unique concept and a fantastic conversation piece also.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

PanKorop said:


> You guys gotta be kidding:
> I mean, you can't possibly be serious asking for a bloody* Stalin watch, right?
> 
> I mean: RIGHT?
> 
> * Sorry: i can't find a better adjective.


We can bundle three leaders together - Stalin, Roosevelt and Churchill to celebrate 75th anniversary of Yalta.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> What about this one? As I said , it could maybe use a little tweaking... possibly a uniform or something. I really think it's a unique concept and a fantastic conversation piece also.
> View attachment 13908281
> View attachment 13908289


I'm in 100% , for definite


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> What about this one? As I said , it could maybe use a little tweaking... possibly a uniform or something. I really think it's a unique concept and a fantastic conversation piece also.
> View attachment 13908281
> View attachment 13908289


I'm in 100% , for definite


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Posted twice to be sure


----------



## PanKorop

Kirill Sergueev said:


> We can bundle three leaders together - Stalin, Roosevelt and Churchill to celebrate 75th anniversary of Yalta.


While at it, why not with Svetlana and uncle Berya ? Three leaders, too, and she long was the most famous Russian woman :-D










I love her "wait, I'll screw you all" smile - pity we missed the 50th anniversary of her defection to the US.


----------



## mantaselk

(I just thought...)

What about a watch to celebrate a 60th anniversary of soviet space program "Luna". The "Luna 2" was the first spacecraft to reach the surface of the Moon.

Or we could do a watch to celebrate a next years 50th anniversary of "Venera 7", which was the first spacecraft to land on another planet (Venus).

Something similar to "Laika". Everyone likes space stuff right? :-D
I personally love space. And I think now is a great opportunity to celebrate these soviet space achievements.


----------



## Fergfour

The RE forum did the Baikonur which celebrated the first spacewalk, and there’s the Laika watch of course. I like the space theme in general.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Sounds nice, the space thing...


----------



## Tjcdas

PanKorop said:


> You guys gotta be kidding:
> I mean, you can't possibly be serious asking for a bloody* Stalin watch, right?
> 
> I mean: RIGHT?
> 
> * Sorry: i can't find a better adjective.


Just as bad as the loving the Tiananmen Square watch, that was given to the military troops who killed the civilians.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/my-new-tiananmen-square-watch-4722937.html


----------



## 24h

Tjcdas said:


> Just as bad as the loving the Tiananmen Square watch, that was given to the military troops who killed the civilians.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/my-new-tiananmen-square-watch-4722937.html


I think there would be troubles with re-issuing a watch like this, but I fail to see any problems with owning the original especially if purchased second hand.
It's more about collecting history rather than expressing beliefs/affiliations.

Rare, but look at this A. Lange & Söhne with Waffen SS dial...


----------



## PanKorop

mantaselk said:


> (I just thought...)
> 
> What about a watch to celebrate a 60th anniversary of soviet space program "Luna". The "Luna 2" was the first spacecraft to reach the surface of the Moon.
> 
> Or we could do a watch to celebrate a next years 50th anniversary of "Venera 7", which was the first spacecraft to land on another planet (Venus).
> 
> Something similar to "Laika". Everyone likes space stuff right? :-D
> I personally love space. And I think now is a great opportunity to celebrate these soviet space achievements.


Laika? Then why not Komarov? He was deliberately sacrificed too, but at least he willy-nilly volunteered, unlike all those poor dogs, which were never meant to return (contrarily to Cape Canaveral chimps). As for Voskhod-2 by Relojes Especiales, I got one, but for Leonov, not the sh... of his hopeless craft which nearly killed its second crew too.

I'd rather wear something lighter on the wrist and soul; say an Omon-Ra watch with a silhouette of V.Pelevin's cyclist pedalling in the Lunokhod :-D

Or, if talking progress, space achievements, then I'd think first of Tsiolkovsky, then of Korolev.


----------



## Chascomm

Tjcdas said:


> Just as bad as the loving the Tiananmen Square watch...


I think you mean 'just as bad as creating a reissue of the Tiananmen watch', which nobody is proposing on any forum that I know of. Nor would it have any chance of being approved by the admin on this site. The same applies to a Stalin watch.


----------



## mantaselk

PanKorop said:


> Laika? Then why not Komarov? He was deliberately sacrificed too, but at least he willy-nilly volunteered, unlike all those poor dogs, which were never meant to return (contrarily to Cape Canaveral chimps). As for Voskhod-2 by Relojes Especiales, I got one, but for Leonov, not the sh... of his hopeless craft which nearly killed its second crew too.
> 
> I'd rather wear something lighter on the wrist and soul; say an Omon-Ra watch with a silhouette of V.Pelevin's cyclist pedalling in the Lunokhod :-D
> 
> Or, if talking progress, space achievements, then I'd think first of Tsiolkovsky, then of Korolev.


Whatever man. I just thought it would be a good idea.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

mantaselk said:


> Whatever man. I just thought it would be a good idea.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


It was, and I was mostly kidding


----------



## haejuk

I like space-anniversary themed stuff. I looked in Wikipedia for any Soviet space stuff that happened 50 years ago. Here's what I got:

1968: First living beings to reach the Moon (circumlunar flights) and return unharmed to Earth, Russian tortoises and other lifeforms on Zond 5
1969: First docking between two manned craft in Earth orbit and exchange of crews, Soyuz 4 and Soyuz 5
1970: First soil samples automatically extracted and returned to Earth from another celestial body, Luna 16
1970: First robotic space rover, Lunokhod 1 on the Moon.
1970: First data received from the surface of another planet of the Solar system (Venus), Venera 7

My favorite ideas from this batch of possible anniversaries are Zond 5 and Lunokhod 1.

Also, 1968 is the year that Aeroflot started a direct Moscow to New York flight. It might be cool to see an aviation themed neptune (or something with GMT and 24h bezel) commemorating that.


----------



## mantaselk

haejuk said:


> I like space-anniversary themed stuff. I looked in Wikipedia for any Soviet space stuff that happened 50 years ago. Here's what I got:
> 
> 1968: First living beings to reach the Moon (circumlunar flights) and return unharmed to Earth, Russian tortoises and other lifeforms on Zond 5
> 1969: First docking between two manned craft in Earth orbit and exchange of crews, Soyuz 4 and Soyuz 5
> 1970: First soil samples automatically extracted and returned to Earth from another celestial body, Luna 16
> 1970: First robotic space rover, Lunokhod 1 on the Moon.
> 1970: First data received from the surface of another planet of the Solar system (Venus), Venera 7
> 
> My favorite ideas from this batch of possible anniversaries are Zond 5 and Lunokhod 1.
> 
> Also, 1968 is the year that Aeroflot started a direct Moscow to New York flight. It might be cool to see an aviation themed neptune (or something with GMT and 24h bezel) commemorating that.


Love it. Is there someone else interested in space theme?

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

mantaselk said:


> Love it. Is there someone else interested in space theme?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


I like to commemorate the event of 69


----------



## L-800

Soviet/Russian design may be inspirational too:


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

Zond 5 sounds really attractive as a design concept!!
A turtle watch would be great 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk

Yeah. I figured it could be the basis for a watch nicknamed the "Soviet Moon Turtle" or something.

Unfortunately it appears the turtles weren't named. At least not that I could find.


----------



## PanKorop

haejuk said:


> Yeah. I figured it could be the basis for a watch nicknamed the "Soviet Moon Turtle" or something.
> 
> Unfortunately it appears the turtles weren't named. At least not that I could find.


True Ninja Turtles! or Vogons?


----------



## tokareva

I'm probably setting myself up for some hate mail, but if you comrades want a space theme why can't we make our own Sputnik or Gagarin?




















Or maybe something more unique and retro incorporating a vintage colored dial like these. Try
to envision a Boctok logo with metalic plating like on these, it might look really good...or black Boctok logo to make it more modern might be better.
















No hate mail, please.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

tokareva said:


> I'm probably setting myself up for some hate mail, but if you comrades want a space theme why can't we make our own Sputnik or Gagarin?
> View attachment 13913649
> View attachment 13913651
> View attachment 13913653
> 
> 
> Or maybe something more unique and retro incorporating a vintage colored dial like these. Try
> to envision a Boctok logo with metalic plating like on these, it might look really good...or black Boctok logo to make it more modern might be better.
> 
> View attachment 13913665
> 
> View attachment 13913655
> 
> 
> No hate mail, please.


Hmmm... that sounds interesting indeed...


----------



## Geoff Adams

Kirill Sergueev said:


> We can bundle three leaders together - Stalin, Roosevelt and Churchill to celebrate 75th anniversary of Yalta.


Now that i might be interested in...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Another space themed watch? 
If so, I propose that the caseback include an engraving of Yuri Gagarin in his spacesuit helmet (as seen on other watches) next to a depiction of the Monument to the Conquerors of Space.

















Still mostly interested in the Poljot Amphibian though...


----------



## PanKorop

24h said:


> Another space themed watch?
> If so, I propose that the caseback include an engraving of Yuri Gagarin in his spacesuit helmet (as seen on other watches) next to a depiction of the Monument to the Conquerors of Space.


Why not? Problem is, to be consistent the watch would have to be made of titanium, like the monument you show.


----------



## 24h

PanKorop said:


> Why not? Problem is, to be consistent the watch would have to be made of titanium, like the monument you show.


Then we would possibly have the same issue as the last project - too costly.


----------



## oldfox

PanKorop said:


> You guys gotta be kidding:
> I mean, you can't possibly be serious asking for a bloody* Stalin watch, right?
> 
> I mean: RIGHT?
> 
> * Sorry: i can't find a better adjective.


Oh, please, do not start it again - point me an politic in charge and say he is not bloody. I'll prove you that he is.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

Tjcdas said:


> Just as bad as the loving the Tiananmen Square watch, that was given to the military troops who killed the civilians.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/my-new-tiananmen-square-watch-4722937.html


We just can count it against all civilians that were killed in all civilian wars all over postUSSR - I would be prefer to be killed personally but to avoid ALL this. So Tiananmen Square could be not so bad after all.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

24h said:


> I think there would be troubles with re-issuing a watch like this, but I fail to see any problems with owning the original especially if purchased second hand.
> It's more about collecting history rather than expressing beliefs/affiliations.
> 
> Rare, but look at this A. Lange & Söhne with Waffen SS dial...
> View attachment 13911459


In Russia it's different - it's 99,99999 % considered as a trophies.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

PanKorop said:


> Laika? Then why not Komarov? He was deliberately sacrificed too, but at least he willy-nilly volunteered, unlike all those poor dogs, which were never meant to return (contrarily to Cape Canaveral chimps). As for Voskhod-2 by Relojes Especiales, I got one, but for Leonov, not the sh... of his hopeless craft which nearly killed its second crew too.
> 
> I'd rather wear something lighter on the wrist and soul; say an Omon-Ra watch with a silhouette of V.Pelevin's cyclist pedalling in the Lunokhod :-D
> 
> Or, if talking progress, space achievements, then I'd think first of Tsiolkovsky, then of Korolev.


Still they were used since it was known that there are almost 100% possibilities that in one moment smth would be wrong and they would die (and it happened).

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

L-800 said:


> Soviet/Russian design may be inspirational too:
> 
> View attachment 13913307
> 
> 
> View attachment 13913301


At the risk of getting too literal, how would that watch look with the silver satin finish of the cameral body, except for the top being in a textured black like the camera grip (or maybe black crackle or chunky powder coat)?


----------



## Chascomm

haejuk said:


> Unfortunately it appears the turtles weren't named...


...unlike the famous test dummy, Ivan Ivanovich.

Can you see where I'm heading with this?


----------



## Chascomm

tokareva said:


> View attachment 13913665
> 
> View attachment 13913655


If the rocket was aligned tangentially rather than radially on the dial (or maybe replaced by a Sputnik silhouette), then the entire coloured portion of the dial could be mounted on the 24-hour disk of a Vostok 2432. Delete the date function for a clean simple design. Choose a suitable Vostok case.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Dear All. I got a response from Luch...No customization. No Zvezda....I am sorry...Luch sucks...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

PanKorop said:


> While at it, why not with Svetlana and uncle Berya ? Three leaders, too, and she long was the most famous Russian woman :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her "wait, I'll screw you all" smile - pity we missed the 50th anniversary of her defection to the US.


It is good to have Beriya watch...He is the last victim of Communism regime. After his persecution they decided that it is enough and stopped killing at least each other. Plus he was a big advocate for the Germany unification.


----------



## Chascomm

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Dear All. I got a response from Luch...No customization. No Zvezda....I am sorry...Luch sucks...


So any Zvezda that gets made will not be made by Zvezda. Time for the members to get creative and figure out an alternative.


----------



## Tjcdas

Kirill Sergueev said:


> It is good to have Beriya watch...He is the last victim of Communism regime. After his persecution they decided that it is enough and stopped killing at least each other. Plus he was a big advocate for the Germany unification.


Hope you are being sarcastic, he would have watched named the Katyn massacre or the great purge.

Mass murderer and rapist.


----------



## tokareva

Chascomm said:


> So any Zvezda that gets made will not be made by Zvezda. Time for the members to get creative and figure out an alternative.


Why not just make it like a Komandirskie or even better Amphibia?


----------



## mantaselk

tokareva said:


> Why not just make it like a Komandirskie or even better Amphibia?
> View attachment 13915271


You can't make anything until we create another poll. This one looks like bad news for zvezda. :-D

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

Chascomm said:


> So any Zvezda that gets made will not be made by Zvezda. Time for the members to get creative and figure out an alternative.


From what Kirill said, I understood they don't "customize that model", while they were open initially to a special series.
I reckon it has to be they won't get into swapping the mechanism in a given case. I understand that would imply molding or machining special movement holders, customizing crowns and stems and modding the hands to different diameters.
So, it's either tank/tonneau watch with quartz, or round with the 1801.1 classic: basically a dial change, with choice of case finish.


----------



## tokareva

PanKorop said:


> From what Kirill said, I understood they don't "customize that model", while they were open initially to a special series.
> I reckon it has to be they won't get into swapping the mechanism in a given case. I understand that would imply molding or machining special movement holders, customizing crowns and stems and modding the hands to different diameters.
> So, it's either tank/tonneau watch with quartz, or round with the 1801.1 classic: basically a dial change, with choice of case finish.


You forgot Zvezda diver...:-!


----------



## oldfox

Tjcdas said:


> Hope you are being sarcastic, he would have watched named the Katyn massacre or the great purge.
> 
> Mass murderer and rapist.


So also no Churchill on the Yalta watch? And also no Roosevelt? Good! Yalta watch with no one to commemorate!

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

tokareva said:


> You forgot Zvezda diver...:-!


Then I'd prefer Zvezda Admiral.
Star-shaped, which figgers for Zvezda, eh?
Unmistakably Soviet.
Humorously kitsch.
_Some_ conversation starter...

*Last but not least: never used in a forum project I know of.*
Pity, as it is a really different case, which imho never got the deserved dial.


----------



## oldfox

Taking politics aside - look what I brought to you! It's:
1. Dress watch, suitable to be worn out with suit.
2. It's beloved by many of us Vostok. 
3. It can be water resistant 200 metres.
4. It's automatic. 
5. Classic Kirovskie Art Deco design.
So welcome it!









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

oldfox said:


> Taking politics aside - look what I brought to you! It's:
> 1. Dress watch, suitable to be worn out with suit.
> 2. It's beloved by many of us Vostok.
> 3. It can be water resistant 200 metres.
> 4. It's automatic.
> 5. Classic Kirovskie Art Deco design.
> So welcome it!


Agreed, but...
They still make that case? Then give us a link, please!


----------



## oldfox

PanKorop said:


> Agreed, but...
> They still make that case? Then give us a link, please!


It can be 100 or 420 case. Or China.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

oldfox said:


> It can be 100 or 420 case. Or China.


100 or 420? I don't get it... You showed that red-blue watch in a crab case.

The closest I see in current line are the Prestige, a gold-plated version of the 58 line. Nice case and size (38mm), and manual mechanism. Uninteresting dials as they are, so room for forum creatives.


----------



## arktika1148

PanKorop said:


> 100 or 420? I don't get it... You showed that red-blue watch in a crab case.
> 
> The closest I see in current line are the Prestige, a gold-plated version of the 58 line. Nice case and size (38mm), and manual mechanism. Uninteresting dials as they are, so room for forum creatives.


or









https://www.google.com/search?q=vos...UIDigB&biw=1122&bih=745#imgrc=IqX5NZfN_LKx7M:

https://www.google.com/search?q=vos...8s7gAhUlgM4BHU-6B-8Q_AUIDygC&biw=1122&bih=745

they have had wods of cases over the years


----------



## vintorez

I haven't read through all this thread, but just throwing out a quick idea: why not something to commemorate the Soviet contribution to nuclear fusion research? The USSR invented the tokamak, which are currently used all over the world for researching fusion and is the basis for the current international ITER project in France. 60+ years on and the tokamak concept is still the leading candidate for making fusion power a reality.

A tokamak is of a toroidal (donut) shape in order to confine the plasma, so maybe creative people here can adapt that to a watch design:


----------



## detroie

Just remeber this photo, looks amazing


----------



## PanKorop

vintorez said:


> I haven't read through all this thread, but just throwing out a quick idea: why not something to commemorate the Soviet contribution to nuclear fusion research? The USSR invented the tokamak, which are currently used all over the world for researching fusion and is the basis for the current international ITER project in France. 60+ years on and the tokamak concept is still the leading candidate for making fusion power a reality.
> 
> A tokamak is of a toroidal (donut) shape in order to confine the plasma, so maybe creative people here can adapt that to a watch design


I never suspected a tokamak hid such elaborate innards, and that it was a Soviet invention.


----------



## sideways2

Great case... agreed!!


----------



## oldfox

PanKorop said:


> 100 or 420? I don't get it... You showed that red-blue watch in a crab case.
> 
> The closest I see in current line are the Prestige, a gold-plated version of the 58 line. Nice case and size (38mm), and manual mechanism. Uninteresting dials as they are, so room for forum creatives.


Brass with no water resistant - what a waste!

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oldfox

vintorez said:


> I haven't read through all this thread, but just throwing out a quick idea: why not something to commemorate the Soviet contribution to nuclear fusion research? The USSR invented the tokamak, which are currently used all over the world for researching fusion and is the basis for the current international ITER project in France. 60+ years on and the tokamak concept is still the leading candidate for making fusion power a reality.
> 
> A tokamak is of a toroidal (donut) shape in order to confine the plasma, so maybe creative people here can adapt that to a watch design:
> View attachment 13915479


Stellarator is also in business, but it had USSR analogue - Torsatron

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2

oldfox said:


> Brass with no water resistant - what a waste!


If we are looking at a dress watch does it matter?? I thought this was discussed already LOL!!


----------



## sideways2

Has anyone thought of going outside Russia to maybe Lip?? Don't shoot me k LOL!!


----------



## thewatchadude

Probably not, the reason certainly being this is the Russian watch forum. I'm sure you might be able to find a French watch forum or equivalent for such project.


----------



## sideways2

The history of Lip and Zvezda is well documented which is why I brought it up...


----------



## thewatchadude

OK I owe you one.
That said I think the Lip of today is pretty different from the Lip of such time.


----------



## detroie

Dont forget about MOP Neptune!)


----------



## PanKorop

detroie said:


> Dont forget about MOP Neptune!)


Sure. Mop the Neptune :-D


----------



## oldfox

sideways2 said:


> The history of Lip and Zvezda is well documented which is why I brought it up...


I think it would be costly...


----------



## tokareva

detroie said:


> View attachment 13915485
> 
> 
> Just remeber this photo, looks amazing


That is impressive, I wonder how something like this monument would look replicated in shiny steel...placed in the center of a black or dark blue dial with the rocket reaching up to become the 12 o'clock marker, possibly make the rocket red, or white with a red tip.

The plume part could maybe be textured to glitter when the watch is moved, maybe gold colored like in this pic. It looks like this sculpture does the same thing except it obviously doesn't move.


----------



## L-800

Chascomm said:


> At the risk of getting too literal, how would that watch look with the silver satin finish of the cameral body, except for the top being in a textured black like the camera grip (or maybe black crackle or chunky powder coat)?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Can we discuss the customization of Vostok Watch Classica 690?


----------



## tokareva

I just noticed something, all of these photos look like different places.One looks like it's near an amusement park next to a bridge,another one looks elevated, and one beside a big tree.Do they have more than one of these monuments?


----------



## 24h

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Can we discuss the customization of Vostok Watch Classica 690?


Yes, if it's a scaled down case :-d


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> I just noticed something, all of these photos look like different places.One looks like it's near an amusement park next to a bridge,another one looks elevated, and one beside a big tree.Do they have more than one of these monuments?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monument_to_the_Conquerors_of_Space
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow-850
https://www.google.com/maps/@55.822...i0-ya136.5-ro0-fo100!7i7744!8i3872?shorturl=1


----------



## Arizone

PanKorop said:


> The closest I see in current line are the Prestige, a gold-plated version of the 58 line. Nice case and size (38mm), and manual mechanism. Uninteresting dials as they are, so room for forum creatives.





Kirill Sergueev said:


> Can we discuss the customization of Vostok Watch Classica 690?


I'm now understandably hesitant of any cases Vostok aren't known to manufacture themselves or are simply out of production. I would look closer at one of the Komandirskie or Amphibian cases with a smooth bezel instead, even the 33mm 051 ladies Amphibian, similar to the old Komandirskie juniors.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Arizone said:


> I'm now understandably hesitant of any cases Vostok aren't known to manufacture themselves or are simply out of production. I would look closer at one of the Komandirskie or Amphibian cases with a smooth bezel instead, even the 33mm 051 ladies Amphibian, similar to the old Komandirskie juniors.


I did not know that Classica and Konandirskie 1965 are Chinese made case. This makes sense for Chistopol but our options are really limited then.


----------



## Chascomm

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I did not know that Classica and Konandirskie 1965 are Chinese made case. This makes sense for Chistopol but our options are really limited then.


Do we actually know where those cases are made or are we assuming?


----------



## Chascomm

sideways2 said:


> The history of Lip and Zvezda is well documented which is why I brought it up...


And thus the Zvezda may be a better fit for a French forum (although I'm not sure what are the tastes of French enthusiasts of Russian watches).


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Chascomm said:


> Do we actually know where those cases are made or are we assuming?


I do not want to be a heretic but since I am ethnically and politically Russian can I suggest to get a Russian mechanism and contract a Chinese manufacturer to get something affordable for us. That we can play around the design not around feasibility? https://www.longislandwatch.com/Red_Star_Submarine_Mechanical_Watch_p/6448g-c.htm for example?


----------



## Arizone

Chascomm said:


> Do we actually know where those cases are made or are we assuming?


I cannot be certain without explicitly asking, but it has been known with past special models for sure.


----------



## Arizone

On the mention of Elektronika, I drew a thing.


----------



## Carl.1

Well look at that.....i have lost my Casio f91, that electronic idea is great.


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> On the mention of Elektronika, I drew a thing.


That is...bold.

It is my duty to inform the project leader if he wants to pursue the alarm clcok theme Technochas also makes a square case with round corners similar to the clock posted here:

????????.?? - ???? ???????? ??-01 ??

















And the module 54 was also adapted to an alarm clock, I think the clock was called Elektronika 7 or something like that...Rocket1991 has the clock in question.


----------



## detroie

What about Amfibia Titanium?

"Titanium Scuba Dude", it is a little bit bigger than standart 420 case.


----------



## gak

How about 30 years anniversary edition of a Dosty Amphibia. Commemorating last soviet tank crossing over Dosty Bridge in 1989.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148

Could be worth a word with these 

https://poletx.ru/


----------



## PanKorop

gak said:


> How about 30 years anniversary edition of a Dosty Amphibia. Commemorating last soviet tank crossing over Dosty Bridge in 1989.


Er... Lost, here. Well, I guess it always take one to say he's ignorant, and the king is naked.

Dusty, or Dosti bridge? Where, when, who, what ? What's so special about it? I mean, I'm probably not the only one here around to be totally blindsided by this obscure reference.

PS: for a forum project, can we please keep out of these anniversary/Jubilee thingies? Like if Soviet and post-so productions didn't make these a wide enough, wild enough goose chase, with tacky portraits on dials? I don't care if it's for Tchaikovsky or Tsiolkovsky, I'm talking style, here...


----------



## vintorez

Zlatoust is still around right? Maybe they can make something?


----------



## oldfox

vintorez said:


> Zlatoust is still around right? Maybe they can make something?


Not a bad idea, but it would be much more expensive than 200-250USD for custom amphibia.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Is Zlatoust too much work and problem with payment?


----------



## gak

PanKorop said:


> Er... Lost, here. Well, I guess it always take one to say he's ignorant, and the king is naked.
> 
> Dusty, or Dosti bridge? Where, when, who, what ? What's so special about it? I mean, I'm probably not the only one here around to be totally blindsided by this obscure reference.
> 
> PS: for a forum project, can we please keep out of these anniversary/Jubilee thingies? Like if Soviet and post-so productions didn't make these a wide enough, wild enough goose chase, with tacky portraits on dials? I don't care if it's for Tchaikovsky or Tsiolkovsky, I'm talking style, here...


Exact details are indeed quite obscure. You can read some details here;
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3040650

They are indeed quite rare and not easy to find. Anniversary reference I just added following the recent discussions. But it was also very coincidental that last bridge which soviet forces crossed during their withdrawal was names as Friendship Bridge (Dosty Bridge) between Afghanistan and Uzbekistan.









stolen from same thread










withdrawal of Soviet troops from Afghanistan through this new bridge started, and the bridge was symbolically named the Friendship Bridge, as an expression of hope for an early end of the war and the establishment of friendly relations between the nations. In 1989, it was this bridge, where the withdrawal of Soviet troops from Afghanistan was triumphantly completed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

gak said:


> Exact details are indeed quite obscure. You can read some details here;
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3040650
> 
> They are indeed quite rare and not easy to find. Anniversary reference I just added following the recent discussions. But it was also very coincidental that last bridge which soviet forces crossed during their withdrawal was names as Friendship Bridge (Dosty Bridge) between Afghanistan and Uzbekistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stolen from same thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> withdrawal of Soviet troops from Afghanistan through this new bridge started, and the bridge was symbolically named the Friendship Bridge, as an expression of hope for an early end of the war and the establishment of friendly relations between the nations. In 1989, it was this bridge, where the withdrawal of Soviet troops from Afghanistan was triumphantly completed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear my old Poljot Dosty watch quite often (Matt Brace was kind enough to give it a thorough overhaul) - it's steeped in history and character, and is surely right up there as one of the rarest and most interesting pieces in my humble collection. I think an homage of this piece is a very interesting idea and it would make a very beautiful , unique and interesting project watch. If this were to be chosen, please count me in!!!









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

gak said:


> Exact details are indeed quite obscure. You can read some details here;
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3040650
> 
> They are indeed quite rare and not easy to find. Anniversary reference I just added following the recent discussions. But it was also very coincidental that last bridge which soviet forces crossed during their withdrawal was names as Friendship Bridge (Dosty Bridge) between Afghanistan and Uzbekistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stolen from same thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> withdrawal of Soviet troops from Afghanistan through this new bridge started, and the bridge was symbolically named the Friendship Bridge, as an expression of hope for an early end of the war and the establishment of friendly relations between the nations. In 1989, it was this bridge, where the withdrawal of Soviet troops from Afghanistan was triumphantly completed.


"Triumphantly"? Pyrrhic triumph indeed...

Thanks for the references. These in turn helped me to find some other sources, f.i. https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Мост_Дружбы_(Афганистан_-_Узбекистан)

Bridge Druzhby (мост Дружбы) says Wkpd, now "Dosty/dosty" I couldn't find anywhere. True, I don't speak any Turkic, nor Afghani dialects, and anyway I can't read the Arabic characters on that dial. Dari language, I see...

Anyway, even if I believe I can live without such a watch, I can understand it's highly collectible.
Thanks to #Geoff Adams for the highly detailed history and references of his own piece. He did hit something rather unique.


----------



## Geoff Adams

PanKorop said:


> "Triumphantly"? Pyrrhic triumph indeed...
> 
> Thanks for the references. These in turn helped me to find some other sources, f.i. https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Мост_Дружбы_(Афганистан_-_Узбекистан)
> 
> Bridge Druzhby (мост Дружбы) says Wkpd, now "Dosty/dosty" I couldn't find anywhere. True, I don't speak any Turkic, nor Afghani dialects, and anyway I can't read the Arabic characters on that dial. Dari language, I see...
> 
> Anyway, even if I believe I can live without such a watch, I can understand it's highly collectible.
> Thanks to #Geoff Adams for the highly detailed history and references of his own piece. He did hit something rather unique.


Thank you! Just FYI I was fortunate enough to have supervised an excellent young Algerian postgrad student when I was a lecturer at Lincoln. He can speak the language and confirmed the word at the top of the dial - the word is pronounced 'dosty', which translates exactly in English to 'peace'.

Hope this helps...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

P.S. Thank you very much Comrade gak for unearthing my old Dosty thread and giving it some fresh air here - I for one think your idea is excellent! 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

Geoff Adams said:


> P.S. Thank you very much Comrade gak for unearthing my old Dosty thread and giving it some fresh air here - I for one think your idea is excellent!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


Your welcome and thanks again to you for sharing your experience in that thread. You did give this piece deserved attention and restoration care. I envy you but it is in better deserving hands . Recent renewed discussions about ideas of a new project watch triggered my thought process and reminded me of Dosty watch, which I believe is quite rare and difficult to acquire. Plus why not celebrate peace and friendship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

IMO at the moment this project completely lacks focus...it is not clear what people want, how much they are available to pay, and if there is a manufacturer available to support the project for a minimum number of pieces.

So far the only project really available in the sub $150 appears to be the Elektronika (without SS case it's even lower, about $50) and the Neptune that will probably cost above $200. Among the meaningful proposal Vostok might entertain perhaps a good idea might be a WUS edition based on the now "extinct" ccase 86:










These watches are relatively rare, we know they were produced in house therefore they might be reintroduced at reasonable cost and reasonable time.

For the dial I would use the one of the old 2234:










As baseline, but with a sunburst grey dial, luminous hands and indexes like the WUS2018 project and instead of the red start the WUS logo. We can also have the seconds' hand changed to WUS orange in order to have more "compact" design. To this we add a custom caseplate, a nice leather strap and we have a LE Komandirskie that shouldn't cost more than $100.


----------



## cuthbert

Double post sorry. 

However my assessment on the current projects is the following:

1) Poljot Amphibia. Already tried, high risk not to deliver the correct design. Again another Vostok Amphibia.
2) Elbrus. As above, without the historicity coolness factor.
3) Neptune day/light. Best of this long list of Amphibia projects. Again, still an Amphibia, and an expensive one ($250 if I understood correctly).
4) Orange Amphibia. Another Amphibia, this could be a straight SE one.
5) Zveda: unfeasible as there is no manufacturer, specifications, movement, nothing.
6) Electronika. Feasible, cheap, if that is the direction the board should decide IMO if they want an expensive SS case project ($100) or if they are happy with one of the stock cases.
7) Luch. I didn't understand if Luch has been contacted by the PL or my the committee, if they are available, minimum number and price.
8) Poljot Cosmos watch: another Amphibia
9) Snow leopard : no comment
10) Luch square. See point 7
11) Commemorative watch : you frakkin' kidding me
12) Stalin : no comment
13) Afghanistan bridge. I see little to celebrate.
14) Ship clock dial. Nice idea but again another Amphibia.

Last word of warning: if you are going with Vostok this project might take YEARS to be delivered, even if it's a "quick and dirty" projecft like the WUS2016 that was originally designed as quick to deliver as based on a stock case in order to compress the times. You have already wasted almost one year in talking, if you don't want the WUS 2018 project to become the 2021 you must act now.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Luch said they do not do customization Tandem collection. Therefore Zvezda is not an option. I would get a bit more specific regarding project...since I am former Soviet kid lets think Soviet way - not "what do we want" rather "what is available". Pole should be Amphibia or something else. Something else needs to be figure out. First of all does it exist?


----------



## Fergfour

I'm cooling off on an Amphibian variant. Plenty of Amphibians out there either new or in the used market to meet most needs. 

Agree that Zvezda is not an option so not sure why I keep seeing the votes creep higher.

I'm warming up a little towards the Electronika but only SS. 

If not Electronika, I like using the 86 case for something, also the 119 case. 

There have been a couple Retro projects on other forums already, the Ratnik project, etc. Has there ever been a Komandirskie project?


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> IMO at the moment this project completely lacks focus...it is not clear what people want, how much they are available to pay, and if there is a manufacturer available to support the project for a minimum number of pieces.


This isn't a project, not yet. This is again discussion regarding proposals. With another poll or two between known viable prospects, and last administration approval, then can something actually begin.



cuthbert said:


> Among the meaningful proposal Vostok might entertain perhaps a good idea might be a WUS edition based on the now "extinct" ccase 86:


That idea was completed once before in 2013, sans grey dial, with 39 units. I do not know who conducted this project, nor who manufactured it. This is not a dissuasion of the idea, just interesting background knowledge.




















cuthbert said:


> 1) Poljot Amphibia. Already tried, high risk not to deliver the correct design. Again another Vostok Amphibia.


Not exactly tried, just lost out to the Slava, but still one of the leading ideas. I'm always puzzled by your opinion of the design. The Poljot diver in particular is not a rare watch in its original form, so an exact "correct" replica is not as necessary even if it was logisitically possible. While I have made wilder images before, I have also attempted here to remain as faithful as possible, to a couple different dial samples, while roughly sticking to Vostok's dimensions and accepting small improvements such as a black date wheel. You can compare this with the only other such rendering that has been created to my knowledge, but I am quite satisfied with mine.




















cuthbert said:


> 8) Poljot Cosmos watch: another Amphibia


This is false. An adaptation of Gagarin's custom Poljot or the regular Cosmos would require an entirely different Chinese movement and therefore entirely different construction as well. While I think it could be well received if it was given additional input, I do not believe anyone is available to handle such overhead.



cuthbert said:


> 14) Ship clock dial. Nice idea but again another Amphibia.


This would not have to be limited to an Amphibian base, as again Komandirskie or Retro cases are seemingly available. I agree it is a nice idea, but I do not predict any of the dials having enough interest.



Fergfour said:


> Has there ever been a Komandirskie project?


Not exactly, to my knowledge, such as using the cheaper brass parts. My Laika project would be the closest.

Perhaps in a similar nautical direction, a Komandirskie with exposed brass case and bezel, something infrequently modded, could be the premise of a project, sort of like a poor man's bronze 1967, that would uniquely patina for each member. As Vostok remains one of the very few viable options, it's necessary to think outside of the box as much as possible.

Not directly related, I did draw another design today that is very straight forward, with regret toward all the non-fictional people that have already been mentioned.


----------



## taike

just realized a poll was started days ago 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4892597


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Arizone said:


> Not directly related, I did draw another design today that is very straight forward, with regret toward all the non-fictional people that have already been mentioned.


We can probably start with 420 case with bald bezel, no anchor and no steering wheel and no calendar. How Zvezda would look inside of such case?


----------



## Chascomm

detroie said:


> What about Amfibia Titanium?
> 
> "Titanium Scuba Dude", it is a little bit bigger than standart 420 case.


As it stands, it strikes me as too similar to mainstream products to really succeed. However... if we think of a forum project as a partnership with a watch producer as a means to launch a new design concept to the general market (kind of like a Kickstarter pre-order), then that could be a useful way of focussing our ideas.

A similar thing was done over on Affordables with the HMT White Pilot project, which gave HMT a guaranteed market for their first ever batch of blued hands (which helped them develop an affordable blueing technique that would have seen more extensive use had HMT Watches not been closed by the India government).


----------



## Chascomm

The Dosty watch is a fascinating historical artefact, without a doubt, but the politics behind its creation would make for a somewhat divisive project concept, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Chascomm

arktika1148 said:


> Could be worth a word with these
> 
> https://poletx.ru/


They understand good taste, too.









https://poletx.ru/watch_catalog/1_mchz/2618_304_1_1MWF/


----------



## PanKorop

Arizone said:


> Not directly related, I did draw another design today that is very straight forward, with regret toward all the non-fictional people that have already been mentioned.


I like the dial, but it's only a dial. Now, if it were with a hand-wound movement, no date, that would already distinguish it from Meranom's SE mainstream. Then, maybe a more personal bezel?

However, what I like 100% is the idea of a fictional character.
Zissou has certainly the advantage of being well known in the West, and precisely by this crowd here.

I still like the Belyaev idea. If it's to be an Amphibia, why not the Amphibian Man, from that iconic "Soviet Jules Verne"?









Another fictional icon would be my favourite: Ostap Bender, the Great Con-man!








However I'm afraid he's little known in the West: Mel Brooks version of the Twelve Chairs wasn't the best, nor Frank Langella a good Bender. I mean Ostap Suleyman Bertha Maria Bender-bey, not the robot. Although...


----------



## PanKorop

Chascomm said:


> They understand good taste, too.


At just under $100, they don't confuse taste and wealth.
I see they also welcome customized orders, have a policy of bulk rebates, and even have dressy tonneau cases... Zvezda?


----------



## mantaselk

cuthbert said:


> IMO at the moment this project completely lacks focus...it is not clear what people want, how much they are available to pay, and if there is a manufacturer available to support the project for a minimum number of pieces.
> 
> So far the only project really available in the sub $150 appears to be the Elektronika (without SS case it's even lower, about $50) and the Neptune that will probably cost above $200. Among the meaningful proposal Vostok might entertain perhaps a good idea might be a WUS edition based on the now "extinct" ccase 86:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These watches are relatively rare, we know they were produced in house therefore they might be reintroduced at reasonable cost and reasonable time.
> 
> For the dial I would use the one of the old 2234:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As baseline, but with a sunburst grey dial, luminous hands and indexes like the WUS2018 project and instead of the red start the WUS logo. We can also have the seconds' hand changed to WUS orange in order to have more "compact" design. To this we add a custom caseplate, a nice leather strap and we have a LE Komandirskie that shouldn't cost more than $100.


That's a good idea. I would be in.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mantaselk

I don't know what needs to be done, but if no one is going to do anything this thread will keep going forever. People will keep coming up with ideas, which will just be scrolled by and pushed up with other ideas or thoughts. It's getting hard to keep a track of what's even going on right now. :-D

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

cuthbert said:


> ...my assessment on the current porjects is the following:...


Cuthbert, I agree with your overall feasibility assessment of the ideas presented so far. The challenge that certain ideas are technically unfeasible can only be met by somebody being willing to champion the 'unfeasible' concept and do the research and liason with industry to prove otherwise. (armchair critics, please step forward :-d)


> Last word of warning: if you are going with Vostok this project might take YEARS to be delivered, even if it's a "quick and dirty" projecft like the WUS2016 that was originally designed as quick to deliver as based on a stock case in order to compress the times. You have already wasted almost one year in talking, if you don't want the WUS 2018 project to become the 2021 you must act now.


On this point, I am in disagreement. We cannot 'just get on with it' if we don't know what 'it' is. There is absolutely no reason why we _must_ have a forum project. There is no standing committee under orders to deliver one. A project will only happen as a result of the collective enthusiasm of the community, and right now that enthusiasm is not focussed in any single viable direction. That is why I started the other thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-does-forum-project-watch-mean-you-4896151.html
...so that we don't blindly charge on to 'get on with it' without a clear sense of common purpose.

The concepts that you so succinctly summarized don't necessarily have to die if they are found not worth the effort of a project. Maybe the community could think about some more appropriate vehicles for those ideas. Some of the Amphibia concepts could be custom dial and bezel sets that could be organized with an independent maker, if not as a forum project, then as an external group on social media (e.g. the Affrodables forum Brotherhood of the Submariner Homages custom dial). Perhaps the French Russian watches forum might make contact with Lip about a Zvezda homage. Such a watch might not meet the desires of this international community, but could have great relevance for that particuar group. Elektronika might be an idea for the Digital watch forum.

I guess what I am saying is; people, if there is something you really desire, then don't wait for some hypothetical committee to deliver it. Get creative and look for alternatives. And if you are determined that you want to do something collaboratively with this community of fellow enthusiasts, don't just lobby for your pet idea; think collaboratively.


----------



## t3tan3k

PanKorop said:


>


Hah so good!


----------



## t3tan3k

mantaselk said:


> That's a good idea. I would be in.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


That looks great! I'm in as well on the brass-cased Komandirskies with either burgundy or (preferably) gray sunburst dial.. Exactly as it is (sans the MO CCCP obviously)



Arizone said:


> That idea was completed once before in 2013, sans grey dial, with 39 units. I do not know who conducted this project, nor who manufactured it. This is not a dissuasion of the idea, just interesting background knowledge.


WOW!!! That with any color dial would be amazing!



Chascomm said:


> They understand good taste, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://poletx.ru/watch_catalog/1_mchz/2618_304_1_1MWF/


OK, this thing looks sweet and I am actually very tempted... Regarding them having good taste in general though - to me the rest of their offering at the moment disagrees strongly with that statement, but that's personal preference. I do, however, have one take-away question on this:

_*If they have rights to the 1MChZ brand, why aren't we discussing that as a project prospect? I'm sure a ton of people here would be interested... 1MCHz Amphibia with 2609 2H movement??? Yes please*_

They have it on their website that they are interested in custom watch orders... Though maybe I'm missing something - do they have any watches with actual Poljot movements or are all those "mechanical movements" miyotas?...

t3tan3k


----------



## PanKorop

Chascomm said:


> Perhaps the French Russian watches forum might make contact with Lip about a Zvezda homage.


Lip only makes poor revivals of its old watches, mostly Miyota powered, at uncompetitive prices. You really gotta be 100% chauvinistic baguette Frenchman to fall for it. I fill half the slots here, but no thanks...

The Russian purveyor of your "1MChZ" with sub-second (Chinese movement?) seems to have more perspective. And taste, you're right ;-)

Also, I believe Luch would gladly do a watch, if only we don't ask them to change the movement in a given case. Funny many here accept the idea of an LCD Elektronika, but not of a reliable quartz analogic...


----------



## arktika1148

Chascomm said:


> They understand good taste, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://poletx.ru/watch_catalog/1_mchz/2618_304_1_1MWF/



View attachment 13921159


----------



## PanKorop

arktika1148 said:


>


Proof you can make a Gagarin with taste and even humour!

What movement does it use?


----------



## Chascomm

The 86 case as the basis for a classic Komaandirskie homage certainly looks feasible, and could encourage Vostok to restart general production. I like your suggested colour scheme too, as a subtle acknowledgement of Watchuseek that would also keep the watch distinct from any Komandirskies that follow. It looks like they could do alternative finishes too. The bead blasted look doesn't tone in so well with a vintage concept.


----------



## arktika1148

PanKorop said:


> Proof you can make a Gagarin with taste and even humour!
> 
> What movement does it use?


Mirror finish snap on back so not looking. It is hand wind, somewhere says a Poljot 26 something or other

https://poletx.ru/watch_catalog/mugskie_naruchnie_chasy1/2618_304_1_Gagarin/

https://poletx.ru/watch_catalog/search/?search=304

got mine from

https://slava.su/en/2618-3041009-wrist-watch-poljot-style

ordered the 1mwf version but told sold out

note , if you click on the red 3D header on the Poljot site it shows a workshop tour


----------



## cuthbert

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Luch said they do not do customization Tandem collection.


Then we remove ALL the Luch options, there are more, it's pointless to let people vote for something they cannot achieve, that generates just frustration and make people waste even more time.



Arizone said:


> 1) That idea was completed once before in 2013, sans grey dial, with 39 units. I do not know who conducted this project, nor who manufactured it. This is not a dissuasion of the idea, just interesting background knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly tried, just lost out to the Slava, but still one of the leading ideas. I'm always puzzled by your opinion of the design. The Poljot diver in particular is not a rare watch in its original form, so an exact "correct" replica is not as necessary even if it was logisitically possible. While I have made wilder images before, I have also attempted here to remain as faithful as possible, to a couple different dial samples, while roughly sticking to Vostok's dimensions and accepting small improvements such as a black date wheel. You can compare this with the only other such rendering that has been created to my knowledge, but I am quite satisfied with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is false. An adaptation of Gagarin's custom Poljot or the regular Cosmos would require an entirely different Chinese movement and therefore entirely different construction as well. While I think it could be well received if it was given additional input, I do not believe anyone is available to handle such overhead.
> 
> This would not have to be limited to an Amphibian base, as again Komandirskie or Retro cases are seemingly available. I agree it is a nice idea, but I do not predict any of the dials having enough interest.
> 
> Perhaps in a similar nautical direction, a Komandirskie with exposed brass case and bezel, something infrequently modded, could be the premise of a project, sort of like a poor man's bronze 1967, that would uniquely patina for each member. As Vostok remains one of the very few viable options, it's necessary to think outside of the box as much as possible.
> 
> Not directly related, I did draw another design today that is very straight forward, with regret toward all the non-fictional people that have already been mentioned.


1) This is a very good reissue of the original 2234, but of course use the "correct" case, I was using it just as a baseline as I like these peculiar looking digits and the project would be related to previous Vostok designs yet unique. Ideally you might ask Dmitry is a stainless steel 86 case is feasible, if it's not we can use "bare" brass, or the attractive matt chrome finish of the original finish, or perhaps matt TiN. I see potential in this project as it hasn't done before and due to the popularity of basic "military themed" watches like the Seiko SUS:










2) The Poljot diver is a great looking watch but its qualities are based on its proportions, in particular the thick bezel and small dial diameter (28mm vs.31mm of a Vostok), that makes the project tricky. Also the green lume cannot be replicated:










In 2016 we worked hard on Piero's sketch produced is the best you can do in order to fix the different proportion, I would propose to use that instead of others. And yes the 20 ATM first and second generation Poljots with 42mm are EXTREMELY rare, I have one, the previous one with 30 jewels is even rarer, the common ones are the 38mm 10ATM.

3) Sorry, Chinese movement in Russian project...pass.

4) The watch is too close to an Amphibia Zissou IMO.


----------



## mantaselk

cuthbert said:


> Then we remove ALL the LUch options, there are more, it's pointless to let people vote for something they cannot achieve, that generates just frustration and make people waste even more time.


I don't think its possible to edit a poll. If it is, I don't know how to do it... :-D To avoid people voting on Luch we would need to create a new poll. Tell me what are the options now for a second poll, because I'm lost and I can do it.


----------



## cuthbert

mantaselk said:


> I don't think its possible to edit a poll. If it is, I don't know how to do it... :-D To avoid people voting on Luch we would need to create a new poll. Tell me what are the options now for a second poll, because I'm lost and I can do it.


We might ask Chascomm to lock this thread and agree with the few realistic options investigated here, namely:

1) Poljot Amphibia (ex WUS2016 "loser" project).
2) Vostok Neptune with day/night complication.
3) Electronika (to be investigated perhaps in more detail in a separate thread as there are many options).
4) WUS 86 Komandirskie.



PanKorop said:


> Funny many here accept the idea of an LCD Elektronika, but not of a reliable quartz analogic...


Unfortunately I am not aware of any "important" Russian analogic quartz movement still in production.


----------



## Arizone

Chascomm said:


> As it stands, it strikes me as too similar to mainstream products to really succeed. However... if we think of a forum project as a partnership with a watch producer as a means to launch a new design concept to the general market (kind of like a Kickstarter pre-order), then that could be a useful way of focussing our ideas.
> 
> A similar thing was done over on Affordables with the HMT White Pilot project, which gave HMT a guaranteed market for their first ever batch of blued hands (which helped them develop an affordable blueing technique that would have seen more extensive use had HMT Watches not been closed by the India government).


This is an interesting thought, as I did not know that detail about the HMT project. I also did not know about this Poljot-Chronos, but it appears to be a consolidation of Poljot's previous assets? However, on one of their pages they mention joining Russia's National Association of Watchmakers. ??????? - ???????????? ?????????? ??????????
Perhaps this organization should be consulted on how to best support their industry, but they have resources on other companies that may be able to help us including _another_ Poljot. 
https://poljot-watch.ru/shop/russian_time/43200234/
https://slava.su/1361605-300-2414-chasy-naruchnye-slava-mehanicheskie
https://slava.su/1221245-300-2427-chasy-naruchnye-slava-mehanicheskie

Like the Sadko project the Slava 2427 Day-Date movement may still be available, in addition to Vostok's offerings. Many companies offer standard pad printing, metallic stickers, and laser engraving of stock models, while the current Slava also offers full construction given funding.


----------



## mantaselk

cuthbert said:


> We might ask Chascomm to lock this thread and agree with the few realistic options investigated here, namely:
> 
> 1) Poljot Amphibia (ex WUS2016 "loser" project).
> 2) Vostok Neptune with day/night complication.
> 3) Electronika (to be investigated perhaps in more detail in a separate thread as there are many options).
> 4) WUS 86 Komandirskie.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not aware of any "important" Russian analogic quartz movement still in production.


So does everyone agree on these 4 options? It would be great to avoid any time wasting and just stick with these 4 options. (Its best not to throw new ideas on this thread and make everyone confused)

Like this comment if you agree to make another poll with these 4 options.

Also what are the rules? Wins the one who gets the most points or we are going to make yet another poll between 2 who got highest points?


----------



## PanKorop

mantaselk said:


> So do everyone agree on these 4 options?


No.


----------



## mantaselk

PanKorop said:


> No.


So what do you suggest to do? It seems like this thread doesn't go anywhere. We need to start somewhere.

Or you just won't agree with anything until the watch has a huge red communist star on the dial?


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> 2) The Poljot diver is a great looking watch but its qualities are based on its proportions, in particular the thick bezel and small dial diameter (28mm vs.31mm of a Vostok), that makes the project tricky. Also the green lume cannot be replicated:
> 
> In 2016 we worked hard on Piero's sketch produced is the best you can do in order to fix the different proportion, I would propose to use that instead of others. And yes the 20 ATM first and second generation Poljots with 42mm are EXTREMELY rare, I have one, the previous one with 30 jewels is even rarer, the common ones are the 38mm 10ATM.


Piero's sketch does not account for the roughly 2mm of additional space between the dial and bezel on Vostok Amphibians, so the wider bezel is not physically possible. Second, by using a stock case the only visible differences between the rare and commonly available Poljot models becomes moot, unless we wish to have an even rarer design not yet mentioned...









Last, why can't the lume be replicated? Is this something Vostok or Dmitry has said they can't do? Luminova itself is offered in several richer colors, if not simply mixing those luminous pigments with standard paints to uncertain results. I ask only for understanding of feasibility.



mantaselk said:


> So does everyone agree on these 4 options? It would be great to avoid any time wasting and just stick with these 4 options. (Its best not to throw new ideas on this thread and make everyone confused)
> 
> Like this comment if you agree to make another poll with these 4 options.
> 
> Also what are the rules? Wins the one who gets the most points or we are going to make yet another poll between 2 who got highest points?


I only disagree with option #4, only because I do not want to give it unfair attention while so many other similarly loose ideas like the monument to spaceflight have been passed over. I can however attempt to draw something tomorrow or soon, if desired. I do not see any time being wasted presently on doing things thoroughly and patiently. I'm happy with this thread being for ongoing ideas and discussion. When we have the next set of results, hopefully with a clear majority, we can decide on the next best course of action.


----------



## malbur

1.Pomodoro Technique watch
What wrist watch based on pomodoro technique? Time management is a big topic at this time. And I suppose many people in the watch forum have a bit of a problem with procrastination. :-D When Banana Vostok already exists, why not tomato? Tomato theme dial and bezel divided into 2x 25 + 5 minutes. Ideal would be to use movement with alarm but I assume it is not really possible.






2.????









Just for fun, my old April Fools' Day joke for watch another forum. ;-)


----------



## Carl.1

mantaselk said:


> So does everyone agree on these 4 options? It would be great to avoid any time wasting and just stick with these 4 options. (Its best not to throw new ideas on this thread and make everyone confused)
> 
> Like this comment if you agree to make another poll with these 4 options.
> 
> Also what are the rules? Wins the one who gets the most points or we are going to make yet another poll between 2 who got highest points?


I keep thinking i am done with this thread but for some reason keep coming back.

I would go with the electronica as i have no watch of that style any more.

A question though, as i am confused about the way this project discussion has gone. All this started on the collapse of the Elbrus project due to cost. If i recall correctly Arizone (too many posts to go back through now on three threads) suggested a very similar project in a different case but still a viable compass watch.
So what happened to the original love for what was an excellent and unique idea ? All these other suggestions are just much of the same we already have..i mean, another diver! Come on guys i appeal to your WUSness drop your samey samey ideas and think about what the original idea for a Russian watch was. All that work led to a cracking idea, am i really the only one (of 6 according to the vote) that is trying to stick with that idea?

I may be way off base here but i think a great idea is being missed here.


----------



## gak

Chascomm said:


> The Dosty watch is a fascinating historical artefact, without a doubt, but the politics behind its creation would make for a somewhat divisive project concept, in my humble opinion.


I don't see much support for it and specially when added to the long list so late. May be just a dial project for later on but I am pretty sure there is no negative politics or historical reference attached to it. Intent and purposes of such a watch were to symbolize unity vs divide by specifically naming it Dosty. Just needed to say this so collectors who have acquired it can keep wearing in good faith.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> Piero's sketch does not account for the roughly 2mm of additional space between the dial and bezel on Vostok Amphibians, so the wider bezel is not physically possible. Second, by using a stock case the only visible differences between the rare and commonly available Poljot models becomes moot, unless we wish to have an even rarer design not yet mentioned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, why can't the lume be replicated? Is this something Vostok or Dmitry has said they can't do? Luminova itself is offered in several richer colors, if not simply mixing those luminous pigments with standard paints to uncertain results. I ask only for understanding of feasibility.


Luigi's sketch already has the maximum bezel diameter possible, it's the only constructive design with all the details that might considered representative of the final watch...for the discussion on the lume that what was we were told three years ago, another option for the Poljot would be to consider the early 30 jewels design:


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> for the discussion on the lume that what was we were told three years ago


That is very unfortunate. It is one more thing less that separates this idea from common Amphibian, and I don't think any of these other rare variants are an improvement in that regard. I feel this can greatly impact interest and needs to be reflected in the next poll, but even with the current results while it has interest it's not winning either, so I'd be personally comfortable removing it now leaving just Neptune as a viable winner. Except, I'm not sure where all the Zvezda and other votes will end up next.

What do we think?


----------



## Chascomm

malbur said:


> Ideal would be to use movement with alarm but I assume it is not really possible.


Firstly because there is no affordable alarm movement currently in production, and secondly because modifying the alarm to be triggered by the minute hand rather than the hour hand would be prohibitively expensive. But it would be a cool idea.


----------



## Chascomm

I'd like to repeat some points that I may have already made to clear up some reoccurring misconceptions:

1. There is no project.
2. We are not wasting time in all this discussion, because there is no project so there is no timeframe for the project which does not exist.
3. We are discussing ideas around doing a project because some people would like to do one, but the project cannot exist unless we know what it is.
4. We can't 'hurry up and get on with it' because we don't know where we are going so hurrying won't get us there any quicker.
5. Polls will help us find out what project we would like, but they might also reveal a lack of consensus, and therefore there might not be a project.
6. If there was no project, that might not be a bad thing, given that the last one didn't complete.
7. Discussion will take as long as it takes, but polls may help things along.
8. Some consideration of technical feasibility might usefully shape the options in the next poll, but more research by the membership may be needed first.
9. Suggestions are just suggestions, not necessarily a declaration of project direction.
10. Right now, there is no project.


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> That is very unfortunate. It is one more thing less that separates this idea from common Amphibian, and I don't think any of these other rare variants are an improvement in that regard.


Check with Dmitry, my info is three years old, perhaps things have changed, the quality of dial and hands for the WUS2018 have been greatly improved since the first gloss SE editions. I was a staunch supporter of the Poljot project and I was surprised to see the Slava idea won if you remember.

Regarding the custom case, we investigated that option as well, but we were communicated originally it would have taken two years, so I am not surprised by the failure of the Elbrus project, the Slava project used a standard case to control cost and time, but in the end it took us two years nevertheless.


----------



## PanKorop

malbur said:


> 1.Pomodoro Technique watch
> What wrist watch based on pomodoro technique? Time management is a big topic at this time. And I suppose many people in the watch forum have a bit of a problem with procrastination. :-D When Banana Vostok already exists, why not tomato? Tomato theme dial and bezel divided into 2x 25 + 5 minutes. Ideal would be to use movement with alarm but I assume it is not really possible.


Thanks! I love it! Your idea of a Pomodoro bezel rocks, and os easily translated into Russian "pomidor" : ПОМИДОР.

Red with green pesto dial? All for it!

You say tomahto, I say tomayto,
you say pomodoro...


----------



## PanKorop

mantaselk said:


> So what do you suggest to do? It seems like this thread doesn't go anywhere. We need to start somewhere.
> 
> Or you just won't agree with anything until the watch has a huge red communist star on the dial?


You asked a simple question, and I answered as simply as possible. Now, since you didn't get the message, I guess I have to go the long way.

1) This is an open discussion, from which came very novel ideas. You're trying to close it. You're also trying to limit the options to four choices, from which I dislike at least two. You also dismiss the original Elbrus idea, while it gathered over 150 backers, before the price quote went over the top. More over, you dismiss off-hand many of the creative thoughts which were seeded here.

Worse, you diss whatever you personally dislike. What's this stuff about me liking only "huge red communist star"? I'm viscerally anti-bolshevik, to the point I can't even wear most K'dirskie because of their stupid red star. Now, the Zvezda idea rang another bell to me, that of constructivist iconography, which to me is an art movement before a political statement. Hell! I can read both Bunin and Mayakovsky, and also Mandelstam!

If the mere idea of a craftily designed red star gives you herpes, you may be mislead in your choice of forum, generally. Else, concentrate your collection on Pavel Buhre, then Faberge when you make your first trillion - $ not ₽, of course.

I don't understand what's the rush to get things forcefully borne with forceps now. Impulse buying syndrome? Did the doc' give you a two months life expectancy warning? If he did, I apologize; if not, please try and learn a bit of patience.

Finally, you did not initiate this thread, so let the IP author decide when he does. Same one also brought the only original sketches/renderings which appeared here. If you have better, or simply different, show it, and I'll welcome them. If not, please avoid appearing like hijacking the whole thing, or do it in a softer way...


----------



## mantaselk

PanKorop said:


> You asked a simple question, and I answered as simply as possible. Now, since you didn't get the message, I guess I have to go the long way.
> 
> 1) This is an open discussion, from which came very novel ideas. You're trying to close it. You're also trying to limit the options to four choices, from which I dislike at least two. You also dismiss the original Elbrus idea, while it gathered over 150 backers, before the price quote went over the top. More over, you dismiss off-hand many of the creative thoughts which were seeded here.
> 
> Worse, you diss whatever you personally dislike. What's this stuff about me liking only "huge red communist star"? I'm viscerally anti-bolshevik, to the point I can't even wear most K'dirskie because of their stupid red star. Now, the Zvezda idea rang another bell to me, that of constructivist iconography, which to me is an art movement before a political statement. Hell! I can read both Bunin and Mayakovsky, and also Mandelstam!
> 
> If the mere idea of a craftily designed red star gives you herpes, you may be mislead in your choice of forum, generally. Else, concentrate your collection on Pavel Buhre, then Faberge when you make your first trillion - $ not ₽, of course.
> 
> I don't understand what's the rush to get things forcefully borne with forceps now. Impulse buying syndrome? Did the doc' give you a two months life expectancy warning? If he did, I apologize; if not, please try and learn a bit of patience.
> 
> Finally, you did not initiate this thread, so let the IP author decide when he does. Same one also brought the only original sketches/renderings which appeared here. If you have better, or simply different, show it, and I'll welcome them. If not, please avoid appearing like hijacking the whole thing, or do it in a softer way...


You are right, maybe I am too much in a rush. I won't try to force it.

I won't expand by answering to other things you said. I didn't intend to insult you or anything. Peace. :-D


----------



## detroie

detroie said:


> What about Amfibia Titanium?
> 
> "Titanium Scuba Dude", it is a little bit bigger than standart 420 case.
> View attachment 13919143
> 
> View attachment 13919149
> 
> View attachment 13919151


I remembered that case is 670.


----------



## arktika1148

Just a thought.
Scuba Dude wall clock would be cool. Date free


----------



## Geoff Adams

Chascomm said:


> The Dosty watch is a fascinating historical artefact, without a doubt, but the politics behind its creation would make for a somewhat divisive project concept, in my humble opinion.


If not the Dosty, then what about another Peace (between the USSR and China) watch? The beautiful Druzbha, an homage to this unusual, individual, historic, eye-catching piece from the 1950s would be fantastic... a real conversation starter...









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

To me, the most original Vostok mechanism is the 24h.
Basically, if you want such a new watch, it's this or Glycine. Well, there are Raketa, I hear too. Vostok remains the only affordable.
Unfortunately, none of these are legible. I mean it's rather difficult to read the hour hand at a glance.

Now, there once was a small (34 mm) Edox which managed to do the trick.










How do you like those hands? ;-)

Could work in black, too...


----------



## Geoff Adams

Geoff Adams said:


> If not the Dosty, then what about another Peace (between the USSR and China) watch? The beautiful Druzbha, an homage to this unusual, individual, historic, eye-catching piece from the 1950s would be fantastic... a real conversation starter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


Maybe in this case ?









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Geoff Adams said:


> If not the Dosty, then what about another Peace (between the USSR and China) watch? The beautiful Druzbha, an homage to this unusual, individual, historic, eye-catching piece from the 1950s would be fantastic... a real conversation starter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


Chinese people I know of said the calligraphy is awful on this watch. Just like 5 year old...On the other hand could be done entirely in China and still be Russian homage...Save us money just fix calligraphy.


----------



## Arizone

Geoff Adams said:


> Maybe in this case ?


Zaria still offers this case shape with an ironically appropriate Chinese movement.

??????? ???? ???? : ???? G4381201


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

$50 cheap and angry...Actually they said that they can customize any watch they are making.


----------



## Chascomm

Here are some examples of the popular Druzhba/Youyi homage dials that have been retrofitted to many vintage Chinese watches in China in recent years. It could easily be improved.


























I like that Zarja case.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

We also can fit those to fellas on the dial...


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> Check with Dmitry, my info is three years old, perhaps things have changed, the quality of dial and hands for the WUS2018 have been greatly improved since the first gloss SE editions. I was a staunch supporter of the Poljot project and I was surprised to see the Slava idea won if you remember.
> 
> Regarding the custom case, we investigated that option as well, but we were communicated originally it would have taken two years, so I am not surprised by the failure of the Elbrus project, the Slava project used a standard case to control cost and time, but in the end it took us two years nevertheless.


I asked Dmitry and he says any SuperLuminova on the "chart" is available. Finding accurate daylight photographs of any of the colors, especially in use on a watch, is extremely difficult.










Second, I asked about the possibility of a bezel with a smaller inner diameter that will slightly overlap the top of the crystal, and am told that it can be. Combined with an increased height and straight sides without crown interference on the 150, it can be quite chunky.


----------



## tokareva

Is the color used to make the originals on the chart above?


----------



## oldfox

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Is Zlatoust too much work and problem with payment?


The second one (payment) is also an issue

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

Chascomm said:


> Here are some examples of the popular Druzhba/Youyi homage dials that have been retrofitted to many vintage Chinese watches in China in recent years. It could easily be improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that Zarja case.


I really like that case too, do you know if it's any bigger than the original one?

That red dial is very nice, I bet with imagination a really stunning dial could be designed...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

Kirill Sergueev said:


> We also can fit those to fellas on the dial...
> View attachment 13923959


I would, but I have a feeling many others wouldn't 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Kirill Sergueev said:


> We also can fit those to fellas on the dial...
> View attachment 13923959


What a couple...


----------



## Gonkl

BRUICHLADICH said:


> What a couple...


Trump and Kim have got nothing on this power couple


----------



## Fergfour

Arizone said:


> I asked Dmitry and he says any SuperLuminova on the "chart" is available. Finding accurate daylight photographs of any of the colors, especially in use on a watch, is extremely difficult.


As far as the Poljot project goes I like the light blue, but with a case other than 150. A cool option could be using the newer pvd bezel with matching blue lume


----------



## PanKorop

BRUICHLADICH said:


> What a couple...


Honestly, I don't want a puppy from this litter :-D


----------



## Cafe Latte

Geoff Adams said:


> I really like that case too, do you know if it's any bigger than the original one?
> 
> That red dial is very nice, I bet with imagination a really stunning dial could be designed...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


Hmm no..


----------



## gak

Arizone said:


> I asked Dmitry and he says any SuperLuminova on the "chart" is available. Finding accurate daylight photographs of any of the colors, especially in use on a watch, is extremely difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I asked about the possibility of a bezel with a smaller inner diameter that will slightly overlap the top of the crystal, and am told that it can be. Combined with an increased height and straight sides without crown interference on the 150, it can be quite chunky.


All 4 colors looks nice, may be for me rest of the render is so nice that lume color is no issue at the moment. 710 brushed I would also prefer due to strap issues and sharp lug edges on 150.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

Geoff Adams said:


> I really like that case too, do you know if it's any bigger than the original one?
> 
> That red dial is very nice, I bet with imagination a really stunning dial could be designed...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


Nice ideas . I am already imagining the skyline as blue/orange and some clouds hanging over










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Gonkl said:


> Trump and Kim have got nothing on this power couple


Nope...


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

PanKorop said:


> Honestly, I don't want a puppy from this litter :-D


Agree. That's what I meant... I suppose irony is hard to express.... either that or I am totally useless......;-)


----------



## calote

I would settle for the Poljot reissue; preferably 710 case and dark green lume. 

This option has lots of pros and almost no drawbacks; it is easy, quick, feasable, affordable and useful. Besides, it is a beautiful, understated, iconic design with lots of admirers. I am confident that, with the right promotion on international forums, we would get to the 300 members.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Hmmm... a 710 case for the Poljot would really look nice.


----------



## thewatchadude

calote said:


> I would settle for the Poljot reissue; preferably 710 case and dark green lume.
> 
> This option has lots of pros and almost no drawbacks; it is easy, quick, feasable, affordable and useful. Besides, it is a beautiful, understated, iconic design with lots of admirers. I am confident that, with the right promotion on international forums, we would get to the 300 members.


I'm in the camp of those who do not see the interest of reproducing a watch that is well available in the market. I am not sure it would be produced at a cost significantly below that of second hand original models.


----------



## 24h

Can lume pigments be blended to make a different color? Might be possible to closely match the original Poljot lume color, although I'm not sure if it would work if the pigment doesn't dissolve.
Might just end up looking like two different particles mixed up :-d


----------



## PanKorop

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Agree. That's what I meant... I suppose irony is hard to express.... either that or I am totally useless......;-)


Don't you worry: I got you alright, and was just chimin' on your metaphor. ;-)


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

PanKorop said:


> Don't you worry: I got you alright, and was just chimin' on your metaphor. ;-)


Alright!:-!


----------



## tokareva

24h said:


> Can lume pigments be blended to make a different color? Might be possible to closely match the original Poljot lume color, although I'm not sure if it would work if the pigment doesn't dissolve.
> Might just end up looking like two different particles mixed up :-d


Can somebody explain why it would be so hard to make it the same color as the original lume? It doesn't exist anymore? I would think technology would have improved over the years, not of regressed.They can't get to the moon anymore (if they ever did), cant build a pyramid, and now can't match lume colors.:-s


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> Can somebody explain why it would be so hard to make it the same color as the original lume? It doesn't exist anymore? I would think technology would have improved over the years, not of regressed.They can't get to the moon anymore (if they ever did), cant build a pyramid, and now can't match lume colors.:-s


The original lume is a phosphorescent green stuff that I remember was popular in the 80s, I had an alarm clock with the same material. It was used on Shturmanskies as well, it has a matt and almost "hairy" look if you look closely. Then of course if you are satisfied with the current superluminova that is not an issue.


----------



## tokareva

cuthbert said:


> The original lume is a phosphorescent green stuff that I remember was popular in the 80s, I had an alarm clock with the same material. It was used on Shturmanskies as well, it has a matt and almost "hairy" look if you look closely. Then of course if you are satisfied with the current superluminova that is not an issue.


Ok, thank you for clarifying that. I really like the look/color of the original lume, doesn't anybody make the phosphorescent stuff anymore?


----------



## Carl.1

The old stuff, was it tritium? If so it is not available any more.


----------



## cuthbert

Carl.1 said:


> The old stuff, was it tritium? If so it is not available any more.


No, it was a very mild phosphorescent material, even weaker than tritium and superluminova, completely nonallergic.

You can see the green stuff on this 3133:










Then since 1987 Poljot migrated to the white lume.


----------



## cuthbert

Carl.1 said:


> The old stuff, was it tritium? If so it is not available any more.


No, it was a very mild phosphorescent material, even weaker than tritium and superluminova, completely nonallergic.

You can see the green stuff on this 3133:










Then since 1987 Poljot migrated to the white lume.


----------



## Fergfour

Carl.1 said:


> The old stuff, was it tritium? If so it is not available any more.


You probably meant radium. Although tritium is radioactive too.


----------



## Fergfour

Interest in the Poljot resurfacing I see. I liked the rendering with the sleeker case:

View attachment 13925623


Opportunity to use the newer lumed pvd bezel (not sure if there are lume color customization possibilities though)

View attachment 13925621


Does everyone like the white background date window? It does match the white numerals. Might look neat if the numbers were colored like in the WUS Slava, although blue-ish to match the Poljot lume. Or a black background date window.


----------



## tokareva

Would it be possible to add the image of a dolphin with waves on the bottom of the dial, instead of or in addition to the word? Something about the current font looks a little too modern to me.














EDIT: I also suggest going with the green color for the numbers, the white numbers seem get lost in the white minute markers.







View attachment 13925915


----------



## James_

I like everything about that Piljot Vostok Amphibia apart from the wonky 9. Also could this be an opportunity to lay the lume on thick?


----------



## PanKorop

James_ said:


> I like everything about that Piljot Vostok Amphibia apart from the wonky 9. Also could this be an opportunity to lay the lume on thick?


True... If it's a 9 to be read "around", as the numbers on the bezel, why is it repeated down where there should be a 6 ? :-D
Seriously, the 9 should read like the date.


----------



## tokareva

PanKorop said:


> True... If it's a 9 to be read "around", as the numbers on the bezel, why is it repeated down where there should be a 6 ? :-D
> Seriously, the 9 should read like the date.


I don't know anything about watches but I think it's the symmetry they were going for, all the loops of the numbers are near the outside edge of the dial, even the 2 of course.

Personally I think it looks good that way.


----------



## James_

PanKorop said:


> True... If it's a 9 to be read "around", as the numbers on the bezel, why is it repeated down where there should be a 6 ? :-D
> Seriously, the 9 should read like the date.


Yup. I understand wanting to take elements from the original, but don't take the bad elements.


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> Can somebody explain why it would be so hard to make it the same color as the original lume? It doesn't exist anymore? I would think technology would have improved over the years, not of regressed.They can't get to the moon anymore (if they ever did), cant build a pyramid, and now can't match lume colors.:-s


I guess it really shouldn't be too surprising. The old material was replaced by the better SuperLuminova in the industry. SuperLuminova can be ordered in any custom color from RC Tritec, the Swiss company behind it, but the Chinese manufacturers likely only have those standardized colors on hand. Any sort of hand mixing of colors probably doesn't fit into their modernized manufacturing process either. Everything comes at the cost of time and money, but ultimately Dmitry's will.


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> I guess it really shouldn't be too surprising. The old material was replaced by the better SuperLuminova in the industry. SuperLuminova can be ordered in any custom color from RC Tritec, the Swiss company behind it, but the Chinese manufacturers likely only have those standardized colors on hand. Any sort of hand mixing of colors probably doesn't fit into their modernized manufacturing process either. Everything comes at the cost of time and money, but ultimately Dmitry's will.


How much extra would it be for a special batch of the exact lume?


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> How much extra would it be for a special batch of the exact lume?


Dmitry has explicitly said to choose from the available colors, so unless someone here wants to arrange production themselves instead, that is all we have.


----------



## 24h

Arizone said:


> Dmitry has explicitly said to choose from the available colors, so unless someone here wants to arrange production themselves instead, that is all we have.


Favinov has a darker green lume that lasts about as long as BGW9. I wonder if he could do custom lume pigment, although I'm sure he's busy and it would add additional costs.


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> Dmitry has explicitly said to choose from the available colors, so unless someone here wants to arrange production themselves instead, that is all we have.


Ok, wasn't sure if special order was out of the question. Too bad it's not possible, the original lume really has a unique look.


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> Ok, wasn't sure if special order was out of the question. Too bad it's not possible, the original lume really has a unique look.


Yes that is the reason why I am afraid the final result might be disappointing.

On another note, I chatted a lot with Surok55 regarding the Elektronikas I am receiving and I made him aware we are ridiscussing an Elektronika project. These are the most interesting information:

1) At the moment they have ordered a stainless steel prototype case based on the E-55 Soviet design (original drawings). They are eager to test the new supplier and the case quality. If the forum is interested this case can be used for our project as "test run". The case should arrive the next months.

2) They are interested in increasing the WR of the current watches, however if we settle down for a brass case they can make them in house at no extra charge for a large order.

3) They are also available to make a vintage quartz from the 70s (style B6 02) with limited functions.

4)LED watch: surprisingly, they said it's possible for them to make a watch somewhat similar to the Gerlach Kosmonaut:









However they are forced to used a screen like the Gerlach with fat digits, they cannot make the thin digits of the Elektronika 1:









But yes, it appears a stainless steel version of the Elektronika 1 with slightly different screen might be an option. For the price they said nothing but I strongly suspect it will be about $150.

5) Arizone's alarm watch: the idea is cool and it would be a simple project.

Perhaps it might be time di discuss the scope of an eventual Elektronika project in a separate thread, regarding the Poljot Dolphin and the Neptune Sun and Moon we already know it will take years vs. few months for an Elektronika therefore perhaps we might ask the moderation if we can break the rules and pursuit two projects knowing they will be delivered in different years.

6) Forgot : they also have few Electronika 6 modules for desk clocks like this one:










Not strickly a forum watch project but perhaps it might be an addendum worthy to be investigated.


----------



## gak

While we are at it please replace boctok with Amphibia just like the one used on Slava project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Double post sorry.


----------



## Fergfour

I don't see a problem with separate threads for separate projects, in fact I think it helps us stay focused. Some other forums I visit have several projects going on simultaneously. If you don't like one of them join the other(s), or all


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> On another note, I chatted a lot with Surok55 regarding the Elektronikas I am receiving and I made him aware we are ridiscussing an Elektronika project. These are the most interesting information:


Ah, I didn't see your post here. Exciting news on the LED! That raises to a possible four options given both LCD or LED, and brass or steel.


----------



## Chascomm

Fergfour said:


> I don't see a problem with separate threads for separate projects, in fact I think it helps us stay focused. Some other forums I visit have several projects going on simultaneously. If you don't like one of them join the other(s), or all


That would be included in the factors that the site administrator would need to weigh up in order to give approval to host more than one project on a forum. It all comes down to the minimum numbers needed for a project to be viable, and an estimate of the take-up of that project. This will also be influenced by other activities already occurring on other forums where the membership of this forum may have an interest.


----------



## PanKorop

I see LED being mentioned, even wall/table clocks.

Then why not go all the way retro, with Soviet components (ИН-14 vacuum tubes) and electronic diagram:

*N I X I E clock !​*









DIY kits, and ready assembled ones, I've seen on zee bay are mostly from Ukraine or Baltic states, but I don't see why Elektronika wouldn't manage one, since the scheme is widely publicized in former USSR, and the tubes available?

*U P D A T E*
From Bey seller "ypadalko_de" from Chernigov, from whom I borrowed the Nixie clock picture, I got a friendly and helpful information, explaining the tubes have a practically unlimited life. This if properly assembled and not shocked. This is why they are soldered, not plugged in. The Soviet ones are old stock, but not uncommon.
http://https://www.electronicspoint.com/forums/threads/nixie-tube-lifetime.15299/


----------



## Danilao

I'm not really fascinated by quartz watches but LEDs could be an interesting idea. 
Well done Cuth


----------



## Chascomm

I was feeling tempted to throw some slightly wilder Elektronika concepts out there, just to stir things up. But now that it looks like there may be some genuine possibilities, I think I should be careful what I say. There is a time to be taken seriously. And a time to not be taken seriously.


----------



## Arizone

Allow me to speak officially for a moment. Unfortunately many ideas put forth so far may not be technically feasible, and/or didn't have enough interest in our first poll. As a few of us, including the moderation, agree an Elektronika watch project still has a lot of potential, especially with the latest information, we would soon like to open threads dedicated to it both on this subforum and the digital watch subforum to determine if it has enough joint interest. Discussion on all other project ideas can continue here in the meantime. Please remain patient, at some point in the near future we can independently gauge interest on a project from Vostok or other potentially leading ideas.


----------



## calote

We are, again, wandering around. In order to achieve something we should focus and stick to the feasable options. The current superluminova options are good enough for me; I believe that undertaking a quest for some ancient lume will take us nowhere...IMHO, of course.


----------



## Arizone

calote said:


> In order to achieve something we should focus and stick to the feasable options.


We are, and in order to do that we are allowing one of those ideas to split off for the moment.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Whatever the result, I'd like to thank you again, Arizone, for your effort, work and patience!


----------



## zagato1750

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Whatever the result, I'd like to thank you again, Arizone, for your effort, work and patience!


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calote

Arizone said:


> We are, and in order to do that we are allowing one of those ideas to split off for the moment.


Great! I believe that the Elektronika project is compatible with any other endeavour due to its distinctiveness and low cost. Besides, I do not have any Soviet digital watch yet.

Thanks to your steady flow of ideas I am really enjoying being a member of WUS. I believe I am not the only one that really appreciates having you around.


----------



## Kotsov

calote said:


> Great! I believe that the Elektronika project is compatible with any other endeavour due to its distinctiveness and low cost. Besides, I do not have any Soviet digital watch yet.
> 
> Thanks to your steady flow of ideas I am really enjoying being a member of WUS. I believe I am not the only one that really appreciates having you around.


I agree totally with my Spanish friend.


----------



## Carl.1

What! He is Spanish, i thought everyone here was Russian.......


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Carl.1 said:


> What! He is Spanish, i thought everyone here was Russian.......




Yo tampoco soy ruso...:-d

I'm not Russian either...:-d:


----------



## PDAdict

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Yo tampoco soy ruso...:-d
> 
> I'm not Russian either...:-d


+1

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

+2

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## detroie

Titanium MOP Neptune as a variant?


----------



## Fergfour

I wish we could do titanium but where would the cases/bracelets come from? Probably not an option.


----------



## cuthbert

Fergfour said:


> I wish we could do titanium but where would the cases/bracelets come from? Probably not an option.


Yes some of the ideas in this thread look like the Brexiters' "expectations" on the UK-EU deal: blue passports and unicorns.


----------



## Fergfour

cuthbert said:


> Yes some of the ideas in this thread look like the Brexiters' "expectations" on the UK-EU deal: blue passports and unicorns.


The titanium case is not a bad idea, there were some titanium watches at one point after all. Like many ideas in this thread though, if you take it to the next step and think: how many people might be interested in this?, and also: how expensive would it be?, most of the ideas are not feasible.

Speaking of unicorns, put a horn on this baby


----------



## vintorez

Regarding feasibility, from my (admittedly very limited) knowledge of manufacturing I think it's quite hard to do a lot of these suggestions. Even something like making the same shaped case with a different material is not as easy as it seems - you need different cutters, different temperatures, speeds/feeds, tool life, heat treating, surface finish, etc. Even if it was once done in the old days it's not easy or cheap to pick up again, especially for a limited order run of 100-200 pieces. 

I know in the US firearms community there are occasionally plans of bringing back old historical firearms, for example the STG-44 and other WW2 guns. You'd think with all of the old technical drawings and dimensions available you'd be able make them easily using modern equipment - not so. It's a lot more complicated than it seems on the surface. Usually these projects either fall apart or else take many years and the end product costs a ridiculous amount.

For an affordable limited order like this I think we need to have more realistic expectations.


----------



## Straight_time

Fergfour said:


> I wish we could do titanium but where would the cases/bracelets come from? Probably not an option.


Not a Neptune, but remember that Vostok indeed produced a titanium Amphibia 020_ish_-style case in or around 1992.

Inquiring whether they still have the machinery and the know-how to make a reissue should cost nothing, IMHO.


----------



## Fergfour

Straight_time said:


> Not a Neptune, but remember that Vostok indeed produced a titanium Amphibia 020_ish_-style case in or around 1992.
> Inquiring whether they still have the machinery and the know-how to make a reissue should cost nothing, IMHO.


I did mention that there was a titanium case in the past. It doesn't hurt to ask but we're talking about stuff they haven't produced in 25+ years. At the same time, we're back to the cost factor. Titanium is usually more expensive to work with.


----------



## Fergfour

good ol wus double post...


----------



## tokareva

This is one of the reasons why these projects are so much fun, the inevitable spirited discussions. .


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> This is one of the reasons why these projects are so fun, the inevitable spirited discussions. .
> View attachment 13932315


Yes I didn't expect this ... expecially because earlier in the thread I suggested to check if the 42mm round Amphibia could be manufactured.

Again I am somewhat negative because I know today's Vostok capabilities are limited...during the Slava project we asked if we could have 20mm lugs like the original, starbrushing (at a certain time that appeared to be possible and we saw pictures of a prototype case), a separate chapter ring for the dial like the original Neptune, and other small details that in the end didn't make it like the lumed triangle on the bezel you can in our banner.


----------



## Fergfour

I have 9 titanium watches at the moment and have had many more, from different manufacturers. Depending on the type of Ti and finish/polish they can appear different from one another, some almost like polished stainless, like the Oceanus S100:









It would be cool if there was indeed a Ti Vostok at one point in their history, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. 
Ideas are great but again, it's been said before, some ideas are probably not realistic. It seems from what I'm reading that our customization options (non-digital anyways) would be limited to existing cases. At least we know it's _possible_ to get a unique bezel and dial (and caseback), I mean, look at the Baikal:


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

vintorez said:


> Regarding feasibility, from my (admittedly very limited) knowledge of manufacturing I think it's quite hard to do a lot of these suggestions. Even something like making the same shaped case with a different material is not as easy as it seems - you need different cutters, different temperatures, speeds/feeds, tool life, heat treating, surface finish, etc. Even if it was once done in the old days it's not easy or cheap to pick up again, especially for a limited order run of 100-200 pieces.
> 
> I know in the US firearms community there are occasionally plans of bringing back old historical firearms, for example the STG-44 and other WW2 guns. You'd think with all of the old technical drawings and dimensions available you'd be able make them easily using modern equipment - not so. It's a lot more complicated than it seems on the surface. Usually these projects either fall apart or else take many years and the end product costs a ridiculous amount.
> 
> For an affordable limited order like this I think we need to have more realistic expectations.


Lets make AVS-36 I can call to Kovrov and see how quickly and where they going to send me...however +100500!


----------



## Tjcdas

*Too many cooks spoil the watch!*


----------



## Chascomm

Tjcdas said:


> *Too many cooks spoil the watch!*


And too few will see a project die from lack of subscriptions.

As I see it, the problem is not with the diversity of ideas explored, or with the necessary counter-arguments of feasibility. The problem here is simply the tone of the discussion.

*Please everybody, keep a civil tone and avoid personal attacks!*

Consider that if I need to delete posts due to rude behaviour, then valuable information may also be lost from the discussion.


----------



## detroie

Fergfour said:


> I wish we could do titanium but where would the cases/bracelets come from? Probably not an option.


Vostok could do this, they were having Vostok Titanium line, so i think they will have no problem to produce 670 Amfibian case.


----------



## Arizone

detroie said:


> Vostok could do this, they were having Vostok Titanium line, so i think they will have no problem to produce 670 Amfibian case.


You're overestimating, their recent titanium watches were nothing alike their standard models, and were again likely assembled from more expensive Chinese parts. Even if they manufactured a standard case in titanium as late as 1992 a lot has changed since then, and even the recent bronze 86 case is now no longer available as we have actually confirmed. While the tooling might still exists, equipping it onto their production line and testing it once again for a short batch likely isn't worth the trouble and could interfere with regular production. I was even turned down on substituting a standard Amphibian case with a custom Chinese steel one for the Poljot project while leaving standard parts like the crystal, back, and crown compatible.

With respect to Dmitry I don't want to hound him with so many questions when I have a fairly educated guess of the answer already.

The options for Vostok are thus:

A cheap project with any compatible combination of standard parts, and a simple customized dial (MOQ ~50), possibly other minor customization. (Zissou, Laika, Vostok 5/6, Radio Room projects)
A slightly more expensive project substituting certain standard parts with small batches (~200) of Chinese parts (Poljot Dolphin, Neptune MoP, Amphibian SE, Slava, RESE 1-3)
A much more expensive project substituting all parts with Chinese parts, requiring large orders (300+) to compensate cost (original Elbrus, Compressor, Nvch-30, Komandirskie K-x, Amfibia, Classica, etc.)


----------



## PanKorop

Full *G A Z !*

_Testis unus, testis nullus_ - so they teach.
In other words: don't rely on a single source.

So I returned to Luch.by, russophonic version, to find out a new sub sub-section https://luch.by/o-zavode/spetszakaz/
There, there's a five steps "construction kit" for special orders. Note they say this graphic module is experimental, pending further development. The main point is Luch IS quite interested in customized, special orders, corporate gifts, etc.

First part shows the cases+movements combinations you may order. For a 1801.1, you'll have but one 38mm slim case (the one well known from their single-handers) but the choice between one or two hands. Then you go on with other options, including dial colour, logo, graphic and typographic back engraving, strap...

Importantly, the minimal quantity is as low as 30, for a price per unit of BYR 190.- w/ strap and box.
This means the superb watches.ru GAZ GL-1, just for example, watch would cost today $89 from 30 to 49 pieces. Dropping to $82 for an order of 100-250 pcs.

They ask for a two weeks delay between contract agreement and series completion. That's blitz regime: I guess this is one advantage of everything being in-house, and in Europe.

Of course, newly introduced variations around this case:
• stainless steel case
• domed sapphire, anti-reflection coated
• mechanism display porthole in the back (just to brag it ain't a quartz watch!)
All these would increase the price. From what I gather from their other special series (f.i. "Мова" ДЖ/ДЗ', World of Tanks) including these refinements, count a 50-60% price hike.

Now, what to do of it?
I'm drawn to the automotive inspiration (although being a motorbike fiend I don't own a car anymore, and don't want one!).

To make it Soviet, there's of course the GAZ-13 "Chaika" with its stunning dashboard. Most prestigious, as no money could buy it. In a way, it was also the cheapest of cars: you were offered it, with the chauffeur ;-)









(photo from USSR and Russia "Za Rulem" automotive magazine)

I love that gold on silver design, with that bold hand counterweight. It seems best adapted to a one-hand design.










Now, just a tad less prestigious (and unaffordable) was the GAZ-20 "Pobeda". Okay, a wee bit of an Opel Kapitan from ouside, but inside? Look at that clock! Raspberry with cream topping, yummy... Some of the readily available standard Luch hands from the 1801.1 series work directly, here.










Arizone, who as you know works in four shifts and sleeps every Feb. 29th, already came up with these cool concept renderings! I love his "odometer" detail to host a date (or whatever).

GAZ-13 "Chaika" (ZrN pale gold; standard mono hand)









GAZ-20 "Pobeda" (chrome or s.s., stock hands)


----------



## vintorez

PanKorop said:


> So I returned to Luch.by, russophonic version, to find out a new sub sub-section https://luch.by/o-zavode/spetszakaz/
> There, there's a five steps "construction kit" for special orders. Note they say this graphic module is experimental, pending further development. The main point is Luch IS quite interested in customized, special orders, corporate gifts, etc.


That's a nice tool. I've said before that Vostok should offer something similar through Meranom to make customisation easy.

I wonder if they would honour all designs or if there is some limit to what they would accept, for example:


----------



## PanKorop

vintorez said:


> That's a nice tool. I've said before that Vostok should offer something similar through Meranom to make customisation easy.
> 
> I wonder if they would honour all designs or if there is some limit to what they would accept, for example:


Too many colours for pad-printing.

I suggest you simplify/stylize the design:










_Note: Arizone is not responsible at all for the above!_


----------



## cuthbert

Fergfour said:


> I have 9 titanium watches at the moment and have had many more, from different manufacturers. Depending on the type of Ti and finish/polish they can appear different from one another, some almost like polished stainless, like the Oceanus S100:
> 
> View attachment 13932493
> 
> 
> It would be cool if there was indeed a Ti Vostok at one point in their history, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.
> Ideas are great but again, it's been said before, some ideas are probably not realistic. It seems from what I'm reading that our customization options (non-digital anyways) would be limited to existing cases. At least we know it's _possible_ to get a unique bezel and dial (and caseback), I mean, look at the Baikal:
> 
> View attachment 13932503


No to derail the thread on Ti alloys, but these watches are usually made of T6-4, while in the 80s and the 90s just commercially pure Titanium was used, you can check out all the Ti watches pre-2000 have a matt surface due to passivation and they are relatively prone to scratches.

This is a verified Russian Ti watch from the mid 90s, the SS-18, and you can see the finish:










But let's stop talking about Titanium or let's open another thread to avoid disrupting Arizone's thread.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

PanKorop said:


> Too many colours for stamp-printing.
> 
> I suggest you simplify/stylize the design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Note: Arizone is not responsible at all for the above!_


That's a good one, sir!


----------



## Fergfour

This thread has all sorts of ideas, Ti, Nixie, Stalin, Luch, Chinese etc lol, it's wide open unlike the more focused digital thread. Hard to know where things will end up but if these are the reality:

1.A cheap project with any compatible combination of standard parts, and a simple customized dial (MOQ ~50), possibly other minor customization. (Zissou, Laika, Vostok 5/6, Radio Room projects)
2.A slightly more expensive project substituting certain standard parts with small batches (~200) of Chinese parts (Poljot Dolphin, Neptune MoP, Amphibian SE, Slava, RESE 1-3)
3.A much more expensive project substituting all parts with Chinese parts, requiring large orders (300+) to compensate cost (original Elbrus, Compressor, Nvch-30, Komandirskie K-x, Amfibia, Classica, etc.) 

I'd choose #2. It's a good compromise between cost (The RESE projects were all $200 or less) and numbers needed (I don't see getting 300 willing participants for anything at this point).


----------



## detroie

Fergfour said:


> This thread has all sorts of ideas, Ti, Nixie, Stalin, Luch, Chinese etc lol, it's wide open unlike the more focused digital thread. Hard to know where things will end up but if these are the reality:
> 
> 1.A cheap project with any compatible combination of standard parts, and a simple customized dial (MOQ ~50), possibly other minor customization. (Zissou, Laika, Vostok 5/6, Radio Room projects)
> 2.A slightly more expensive project substituting certain standard parts with small batches (~200) of Chinese parts (Poljot Dolphin, Neptune MoP, Amphibian SE, Slava, RESE 1-3)
> 3.A much more expensive project substituting all parts with Chinese parts, requiring large orders (300+) to compensate cost (original Elbrus, Compressor, Nvch-30, Komandirskie K-x, Amfibia, Classica, etc.)
> 
> I'd choose #2. It's a good compromise between cost (The RESE projects were all $200 or less) and numbers needed (I don't see getting 300 willing participants for anything at this point).


Dont forget about Russian and Spanish comrades, they can also participate.


----------



## schieper

PanKorop said:


> Full *G A Z !*
> 
> _Testis unus, testis nullus_ - so they teach.
> In other words: don't rely on a single source.
> 
> So I returned to Luch.by, russophonic version, to find out a new sub sub-section https://luch.by/o-zavode/spetszakaz/
> There, there's a five steps "construction kit" for special orders. Note they say this graphic module is experimental, pending further development. The main point is Luch IS quite interested in customized, special orders, corporate gifts, etc.
> 
> First part shows the cases+movements combinations you may order. For a 1801.1, you'll have but one 38mm slim case (the one well known from their single-handers) but the choice between one or two hands. Then you go on with other options, including dial colour, logo, graphic and typographic back engraving, strap...
> 
> Importantly, the minimal quantity is as low as 30, for a price per unit of BYR 190.- w/ strap and box.
> This means the superb watches.ru GAZ GL-1, just for example, watch would cost today $89 from 30 to 49 pieces. Dropping to $82 for an order of 100-250 pcs.
> 
> They ask for a two weeks delay between contract agreement and series completion. That's blitz regime: I guess this is one advantage of everything being in-house, and in Europe.
> 
> Of course, newly introduced variations around this case:
> • stainless steel case
> • domed sapphire, anti-reflection coated
> • mechanism display porthole in the back (just to brag it ain't a quartz watch!)
> All these would increase the price. From what I gather from their other special series (f.i. "Мова" ДЖ/ДЗ', World of Tanks) including these refinements, count a 50-60% price hike.
> 
> Now, what to do of it?
> I'm drawn to the automotive inspiration (although being a motorbike fiend I don't own a car anymore, and don't want one!).
> 
> To make it Soviet, there's of course the GAZ-13 "Chaika" with its stunning dashboard. Most prestigious, as no money could buy it. In a way, it was also the cheapest of cars: you were offered it, with the chauffeur ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo from USSR and Russia "Za Rulem" automotive magazine)
> 
> I love that gold on silver design, with that bold hand counterweight. It seems best adapted to a one-hand design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, just a tad less prestigious (and unaffordable) was the GAZ-20 "Pobeda". Okay, a wee bit of an Opel Kapitan from ouside, but inside? Look at that clock! Raspberry with cream topping, yummy... Some of the readily available standard Luch hands from the 1801.1 series work directly, here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizone, who as you know works in four shifts and sleeps every Feb. 29th, already came up with these cool concept renderings! I love his "odometer" detail to host a date (or whatever).
> 
> GAZ-13 "Chaika" (ZrN pale gold; standard mono hand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAZ-20 "Pobeda" (chrome or s.s., stock hands)


That gold one us realy nice

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

PanKorop said:


> Full *G A Z !*


Devil of a Frenchman ;-)
I cheer and support Luch. the idea of being inspired by the tools of a GAZ would give - in my opinion - excellent results


----------



## detroie

PanKorop said:


> Full *G A Z !*
> 
> _Testis unus, testis nullus_ - so they teach.
> In other words: don't rely on a single source.
> 
> So I returned to Luch.by, russophonic version, to find out a new sub sub-section https://luch.by/o-zavode/spetszakaz/
> There, there's a five steps "construction kit" for special orders. Note they say this graphic module is experimental, pending further development. The main point is Luch IS quite interested in customized, special orders, corporate gifts, etc.
> 
> First part shows the cases+movements combinations you may order. For a 1801.1, you'll have but one 38mm slim case (the one well known from their single-handers) but the choice between one or two hands. Then you go on with other options, including dial colour, logo, graphic and typographic back engraving, strap...
> 
> Importantly, the minimal quantity is as low as 30, for a price per unit of BYR 190.- w/ strap and box.
> This means the superb watches.ru GAZ GL-1, just for example, watch would cost today $89 from 30 to 49 pieces. Dropping to $82 for an order of 100-250 pcs.
> 
> They ask for a two weeks delay between contract agreement and series completion. That's blitz regime: I guess this is one advantage of everything being in-house, and in Europe.
> 
> Of course, newly introduced variations around this case:
> • stainless steel case
> • domed sapphire, anti-reflection coated
> • mechanism display porthole in the back (just to brag it ain't a quartz watch!)
> All these would increase the price. From what I gather from their other special series (f.i. "Мова" ДЖ/ДЗ', World of Tanks) including these refinements, count a 50-60% price hike.
> 
> Now, what to do of it?
> I'm drawn to the automotive inspiration (although being a motorbike fiend I don't own a car anymore, and don't want one!).
> 
> To make it Soviet, there's of course the GAZ-13 "Chaika" with its stunning dashboard. Most prestigious, as no money could buy it. In a way, it was also the cheapest of cars: you were offered it, with the chauffeur ;-)
> I love that gold on silver design, with that bold hand counterweight. It seems best adapted to a one-hand design.
> Now, just a tad less prestigious (and unaffordable) was the GAZ-20 "Pobeda". Okay, a wee bit of an Opel Kapitan from ouside, but inside? Look at that clock! Raspberry with cream topping, yummy... Some of the readily available standard Luch hands from the 1801.1 series work directly, here.
> 
> Arizone, who as you know works in four shifts and sleeps every Feb. 29th, already came up with these cool concept renderings! I love his "odometer" detail to host a date (or whatever).
> 
> GAZ-13 "Chaika" (ZrN pale gold; standard mono hand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAZ-20 "Pobeda" (chrome or s.s., stock hands)


It was already produced, watch that you describe;-)
You still can buy it.


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida

detroie said:


> It was already produced, watch that you describe;-)
> You still can buy it.
> View attachment 13934083
> 
> View attachment 13934085
> 
> View attachment 13934087


Where can I buy this??
Love the blue one!!

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## detroie

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> Where can I buy this??
> Love the blue one!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


check pm


----------



## PanKorop

detroie said:


> check pm


Incredibly close, true. Well, you could also post the link, instead of "check pm"... Please do!

I did see something like this, but it was ca. $300 if not €300. Some brand which does Porsches and Corvettes while at it.
Also, the movement was anything but Soviet, right?*
Anyway, the GAZ-13 seems to attract people here more than the Pobeda, and I mostly agree.

*_ps. sorry, I just read the back engraving: "quartz japanese miyota"._


----------



## sideways2

Love the light gold GAZ!!


----------



## detroie

PanKorop said:


> Incredibly close, true. Well, you could also post the link, instead of "check pm"... Please do!
> 
> I did see something like this, but it was ca. $300 if not €300. Some brand which does Porsches and Corvettes while at it.
> Also, the movement was anything but Soviet, right?*
> Anyway, the GAZ-13 seems to attract people here more than the Pobeda, and I mostly agree.
> 
> *_ps. sorry, I just read the back engraving: "quartz japanese miyota"._


Link is here.
It is just a seller,not a producer.


----------



## PanKorop

detroie said:


> Link is here.
> It is just a seller,not a producer.


Thank you! Quite a line-up of Soviet cars inspired watches. Quartz, $ 280. One model automatic, Swiss made "by Ronda" for $ 1500. I didn't know Ronda makes watches and not only movements...

The good thing is I don't see a GAZ-13 watch, so the one we show here would not be a duplicate!

GAZ-13 "Chaika"


----------



## Sayan

After reading all ideas and options, i believe the most feasible option would #2 by Arizone :

A slightly more expensive project substituting certain standard parts with small batches (~200) of Chinese parts (Poljot Dolphin, Neptune MoP, Amphibian SE, Slava, RESE 1-3)

The best option probably be some sort of hybrid between Neptune and Baikal. I just want to see sword hands on this watch instead arrow hand like on Neptune picture.


----------



## zagato1750

I’d like to see some other hand options on this as well....still think this watch is a winner.....but I’d buy the Poljot option as well..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Why do the buttons say "in garbage"?


----------



## detroie

tokareva said:


> Why do the buttons say "in garbage"?
> 
> View attachment 13935889


Thats the bad translation, should be "Shopping cart"


----------



## PanKorop

tokareva said:


> Why do the buttons say "in garbage"?


A car collectors' supplier would logically do a garage sale... Well, same thing I suppose :-d

«Не гараж, а гарБаж, Блин!»

More seriously, I suspected Google-translate, but checked they're getting better, esp. from Russian to English. In Russian, the shopping cart is «корзина». So, it appears as a random choice of synonyms in a conventional dictionary: «корзина» in the wrong context may lead you anywhere from shopping basket to trash bin (blin)...


----------



## tokareva

PanKorop said:


> A car collectors' supplier would logically do a garage sale... Well, same thing I suppose :-d
> 
> «Не гараж, а гарБаж, Блин!»
> 
> More seriously, I suspected Google-translate, but checked they're getting better, esp. from Russian to English. So, it appears as a random choice of synonyms in a conventional dictionary: «корзина» in the wrong context may lead you anywhere from shopping basket to trash can...


I thought it was probably something wrong in the translation, but had to wonder if it was some kind of 'Freudian slip' , anyhow it doesn't exactly instill confidence in the watch. Seems too much like foreshadowing where the watch might end up after buying one.


----------



## tokareva

detroie said:


> Thats the bad translation, should be "Shopping cart"


Sometimes the bad translation makes it more interesting than what it was supposed to say.


----------



## detroie

tokareva said:


> Sometimes the bad translation makes it more interesting than what it was supposed to say.


indeed


----------



## vintorez

I like the car theme, but why not honor the true Soviet workhorse?


----------



## PanKorop

vintorez said:


> I like the car theme, but why not honor the true Soviet workhorse?


ZAZ got the pizzazz!









Now, however prestigious the Zaporozhets Mk1 was, how well assorted to your avatar picture, and celebrated by BBC's Topgear... The dial is pretty straightforward printing, but I'm not sure Luch makes beige plastic cases :-d

Maybe Slava has some leftovers from these?










For a plywood Trabant, it would be easier, if the factory accepted to change the strap to faux-leather...


----------



## detroie

vintorez said:


> I like the car theme, but why not honor the true Soviet workhorse?


I'm not sure that it was a workhorse for soviet citizen.

More likely it was VAZ 2101 or GAZ 21.

Gagarin's car was a Gaz 21 as well.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

detroie said:


> Thats the bad translation, should be "Shopping cart"


This!

Either that or the watches are ugly...:roll::-d


----------



## PanKorop

detroie said:


> I'm not sure that it was a workhorse for soviet citizen.
> 
> More likely it was VAZ 2101 or GAZ 21.
> 
> Gagarin's car was a Gaz 21 as well.


It was the car working people could afford, and wouldn't have to wait after payment for five years or more. Eventually, they'd save and wait, wait, wait for a Moskvich (before the Lada factory). Volgas (ГАЗ-21) were for taxis, officials and brass like Y. Gagarin. They exported sizeable quantities to Finland and Sweden, too.

And it wasn't exactly Gagarin's only car... ;-)










https://weirdrussia.com/2016/03/09/yuri-gagarin-and-his-matra-djet/


----------



## 103ssv

PanKorop said:


> For a plywood Trabant, it would be easier, if the factory accepted to change the strap to faux-leather...


Sorry mate, a Trabant wasn't made of plywood, it was Duroplast (a plastic), or Pappe as the German people caled it.


----------



## RFollia

I'd love the gaz m-20 , with a mechanical luch movement inside
Or why not honour the Lada Niva?
I've got vectorized the image the russian lada niva club did for the 4oth anniversary, celebrated in 2017... Don't have it here, will have to upload it later...


----------



## PanKorop

vintorez said:


> I like the car theme, but why not honor the true Soviet workhorse?
> View attachment 13935957


I'm not a fan of that black printed tacho, but on second thought, with this pale gold case...










It could blend into something sweet.

The case, btw, is modernly sized: 38 x 38 mm on a square/tonneau builds up a pretty visible watch (think of the diagonal for its "presence").


----------



## RFollia

Going back to the niva subject
here is the 30th anniv.commemorative sign








Here's direct link to pic
http://i66.tinypic.com/30de0dt.jpg
Here's the 40th sign printed in a dial I commisioned to Comrade pers184

But I still haven't assembled the watch, still unsure about cas 710, K65 or 95..

Best regards to all
And, these are some test dials I ordered (with


----------



## RFollia

Going back to the niva subject
here is the 30th anniv.commemorative sign

Here's direct link to pic (30th anniv) can't male it work 
http://i66.tinypic.com/30de0dt.jpg

This is the 40th anniversary sign

Here's the 40th sign printed in a dial I commisioned to Comrade pers184

But I still haven't assembled the watch, still unsure about which case to use, 710, K65, 060, or 095..

Obviously in a forum watch, with more units being commissioned, the dial could be bespoke and the printing bigger. 
Best regards to all


----------



## Fergfour

At last count, 42 for and 19 against a digital project. I wonder how many would be for some of the non-Amphibia suggestions in this thread?


----------



## PanKorop

RFollia said:


> I'd love the gaz m-20 , with a mechanical luch movement inside
> Or why not honour the Lada Niva?
> I've got vectorized the image the russian lada niva club did for the 4oth anniversary, celebrated in 2017... Don't have it here, will have to upload it later...


Those GAZ-13, GAZ-20, even ZAZ ideas all turn around Luch standard cases and 1801.1 mechanical. All more or less dressy.


----------



## PanKorop

Fergfour said:


> At last count, 42 for and 19 against a digital project. I wonder how many would be for some of the non-Amphibia suggestions in this thread?


Biased stat, maybe: those really uninterested wouldn't visit the digital thread. Many went through Tapatalk, where the poll doesn't appear. Anyway, those who did answered to the question "would you be interested, yes or no?" I abstained because the binary alternative didn't suit me, thinking "maybe, but depends on case, and LED".

To follow the same rule, one would have to ask: are you interested in a non-Amphibia mechanical watch: Yes/No/Depends.


----------



## Fergfour

PanKorop said:


> Biased stat, maybe: those really uninterested wouldn't visit the digital thread. Many went through Tapatalk, where the poll doesn't appear. Anyway, those who did answered to the question "would you be interested, yes or no?" I abstained because the binary alternative didn't suit me, thinking "maybe, but depends on case, and LED".
> To follow the same rule, one would have to ask: are you interested in a non-Amphibia mechanical watch: Yes/No/Depends.


I don't see it quite like this. I think these early polls provide a rough gauge of interest, not a firm commitment. 
A 'no' means "I don't care what the possibilities are, I'm not spending my money on this category of watch".
A "yes" means "This could be interesting, let's see where this idea leads".

Regardless, I don't see why there can't be >1 project going on in parallel. If the digital ends up moving forward, then another project builds momentum, I might do both if I like them.


----------



## cuthbert

Fergfour said:


> I don't see it quite like this. I think these early polls provide a rough gauge of interest, not a firm commitment.
> A 'no' means "I don't care what the possibilities are,* I'm not spending my money on this category of watch"*.
> A "yes" means "This could be interesting, let's see where this idea leads".
> 
> Regardless, I don't see why there can't be >1 project going on in parallel. If the digital ends up moving forward, then another project builds momentum, I might do both if I like them.


Yes that was the idea : in the past the WUS team had toyed with the idea of having a digital project, but the hardcore of this board voted against it. Few people added they would have never spent their money for "heartless quartz".

So the poll is an experiment in order to understand if there is enough interest for an eventual digital watch, should it be successfull we will pass to the next phase once we have a clear understanding of prices and minimum order.

For this thread on the other side things are murkier: sooner or later Arizone should take over the situation and prepare a poll with the meaningful options discussed on this thread, in the last pages I have seen very little things that make sense.


----------



## Carl.1

I would be happy at a digital. However i did see some-where here a suggested price at $150. Well, i loose interest at that. I appreciate this is not a mass produced item but i did wonder where that suggested cost came from. Or have i made an error here?


----------



## cuthbert

Carl.1 said:


> I would be happy at a digital. However i did see some-where here a suggested price at $150. Well, i loose interest at that. I appreciate this is not a mass produced item but i did wonder where that suggested cost came from. Or have i made an error here?


If the question is about the digital watch the price of the project depends by what the majority of subscribers want to do: if they are happy with a custom dial Technochas project the price should be about 1750 roubles or 26 dollars.

If they will vote for something more ambitious like a LED watch with steel case we still have to have a confirmation from Surok regarding the costs but it won't be THAT cheap.

$150 is however what we spent for the Slava Amphibia, my understanding from Arizone is that now a project watch from Vostok would cost in the 200 range and most of the ideas discussed in this thread will be even more expensive.


----------



## Carl.1

The Elbrus from what i recall was originally in the $200 range and i did not think it was loosing too many supporters until it started looking at $300....unless i recall wrong? So i think a mechanical that does not top $250 may be safe. Judging by all the varied ideas though i am not sure any will hit the mark!
A decently priced digital though may well hit the mark but we may well be discussing what the custom dial should be for years!


----------



## Fergfour

I may have said it before, but Meranom did the Baikal last year which had a custom engraved caseback, a custom sandwich dial and even included a spare custom bezel for $189. I feel the RE forum guys really hit a home run, and put together something even more unique than their first 2 Amphibian projects (the "Banana" and Baikonur). Yes, it's an Amphibian, but it doesn't look like an other Amphibian I know of. Surely WUS can come up with an Amphibian that sets itself apart from anything else out there for a similar price?


----------



## oldfox

cuthbert said:


> 4)LED watch: surprisingly, they said it's possible for them to make a watch somewhat similar to the Gerlach Kosmonaut:
> 
> View attachment 13926373
> 
> 
> However they are forced to used a screen like the Gerlach with fat digits, they cannot make the thin digits of the Elektronika 1:
> 
> View attachment 13926377
> 
> 
> But yes, it appears a stainless steel version of the Elektronika 1 with slightly different screen might be an option. For the price they said nothing but I strongly suspect it will be about $150.


Oh, I love stainless steel terminator!

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

oldfox said:


> Oh, I love stainless steel terminator!


Lovely, I totally agree. But ca. $ 320&#8230; this cooled me down.


----------



## cuthbert

PanKorop said:


> Lovely, I totally agree. But ca. $ 320&#8230; this cooled me down.


Who said $320?


----------



## Fergfour

The Kosmonauta is about $320.


----------



## PanKorop

cuthbert said:


> Who said $320?


Gerlach, who else?

PS: whatever I may think of their service, I don't believe undercutting their price with a similar watch is a honourable forum project. They are creative, and this at least deserves respect.


----------



## cuthbert

PanKorop said:


> Gerlach, who else?
> 
> PS: whatever I may think of their service, I don't believe undercutting their price with a similar watch is a honourable forum project. They are creative, and this at least deserves respect.


I am not aware Gerlach was asked to deliver the Russian digital watch project, I thought Surok55 and Technochas were supposed to do it.

...and they haven't come back with prices for the LED watch yet, therefore let's stop spreading rumours.


----------



## cuthbert

...


----------



## detroie

Is there any time frame, in which, we should decide with which project we will move on?


----------



## taike

detroie said:


> Is there any time frame, in which, we should decide with which project we will move on?


no


----------



## oldfox

PanKorop said:


> Lovely, I totally agree. But ca. $ 320&#8230; this cooled me down.


This one particularly - yes. But as I understand we are offered more "econome" variant.

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

With the Elektronika receiving a lot of support but now awaiting further details on production, shall we now investigate our remaining ideas? Specifically: Poljot Amphibian, Neptune, and the GAZ-13 Chaika as the more unique of the two? Asking in the case there are any concerns not yet addressed.


----------



## 24h

Arizone said:


> With the Elektronika receiving a lot of support but now awaiting further details on production, shall we now investigate our remaining ideas? Specifically: Poljot Amphibian, Neptune, and the GAZ-13 Chaika as the more unique of the two? Asking in the case there are any concerns not yet addressed.


Would the two projects be running concurrently or do we need to decide on one or the other?
I wonder if there is interest for the SS Electronika over on the digital forum.


----------



## Chascomm

24h said:


> Would the two projects be running concurrently or do we need to decide on one or the other?


That would ultimately be the decision of the site admin, but given the anticipated longer lead time needed for a Vostok-based project, there should not be any conflict between the two.


> I wonder if there is interest for the SS Electronika over on the digital forum.


It has been mentioned over there. Once we have approval and a clearer direction, there will be more promotion on Digital and Affordables. I don't think that there will be sufficient interest for an Elektronika project to be hosted on another forum, so it will be happening here.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Arizone said:


> With the Elektronika receiving a lot of support but now awaiting further details on production, shall we now investigate our remaining ideas? Specifically: Poljot Amphibian, Neptune, and the GAZ-13 Chaika as the more unique of the two? Asking in the case there are any concerns not yet addressed.


Yes, we shall! Please...


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> With the Elektronika receiving a lot of support but now awaiting further details on production, shall we now investigate our remaining ideas? Specifically: Poljot Amphibian, Neptune, and the GAZ-13 Chaika as the more unique of the two? Asking in the case there are any concerns not yet addressed.


I think we have more ideas, so far I counted:

1) Poljot Amphibian
2) Vostok Elbrus
3) Komandirskie with 86 case
4) Amphibia with ship clock dial 
6) Neptune with 24h disc
7) GAZ-13
8) Large 420 Amphibia

Are they too many?


----------



## Straight_time

Arizone said:


> With the Elektronika receiving a lot of support but now awaiting further details on production, shall we now investigate our remaining ideas? Specifically: Poljot Amphibian, Neptune, and the GAZ-13 Chaika as the more unique of the two? Asking in the case there are any concerns not yet addressed.


Yes, please! 
I'd be in for the Neptune (this year's sketch, but also ypur previous beautiful design with small side seconds, if there's any chance to reproduce the waves on the dial), but also the GAZ Chaika is very appealing.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

cuthbert said:


> Are they too many?


Think so, I'm afraid...


----------



## Kotsov

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Think so, I'm afraid...


 No.1 for all please.

It's more exciting than buying stock from eBay or meranom.


----------



## tokareva

cuthbert said:


> I think we have more ideas, so far I counted:
> 
> 1) Poljot Amphibian
> 2) Vostok Elbrus
> 3) Komandirskie with 86 case
> 4) Amphibia with ship clock dial
> 6) Neptune with 24h disc
> 7) GAZ-13
> 8) Large 420 Amphibia
> 
> Are they too many?


Where is the Stalin Mickey Mouse watch? :-(


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Kotsov said:


> No.1 for all please.
> 
> It's more exciting than buying stock from eBay or meranom.


You dictator...:-d

Well, it definitely IS!


----------



## PanKorop

Kotsov said:


> No.1 for all please.
> 
> It's more exciting than buying stock from eBay or meranom.


Why? Same thing - Vostok, three hands... :yawn:


----------



## Chascomm

tokareva said:


> Where is the Stalin Mickey Mouse watch? :-(


Grumpy Cat says 'No'.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Chascomm said:


> Grumpy Cat says 'No'.


----------



## tokareva

Could we have one like this with some numerals added, without the 25th Infantry Division logo?


----------



## PanKorop

tokareva said:


> Could we have one like this with some numerals added, without the 25th Infantry Division logo?


i.e. this one? It's readily available, costs less than $40 these days...


----------



## tokareva

PanKorop said:


> i.e. this one? It's readily available, costs less than $40 these days...


No, I like the red hour hand, however I wasn't aware of that version and might get one.


----------



## tokareva

I really like the look of this one best, but don't like the video game theme.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

C'mon now, gents... it's about a Poljot Amphibia or a moon Neptune. Or is it:-d


----------



## PanKorop

BRUICHLADICH said:


> C'mon now, gents... it's about a Poljot Amphibia or a moon Neptune. Or is it:-d


No.It's not.


----------



## sideways2

True that!!


----------



## Fergfour

BRUICHLADICH said:


> C'mon now, gents... it's about a Poljot Amphibia or a moon Neptune. Or is it:-d


This is just a general "anything goes" thread. Another thread is dedicated to a digital project. Yet another is a poll btwn Neptune, Poljot and Gaz. So far it doesn't look good for the Neptune but the poll is open for another month so maybe this time in April we'll have reached some kind of decision.


----------



## taike

Fergfour said:


> This is just a general "anything goes" thread. Another thread is dedicated to a digital project. Yet another is a poll btwn Neptune, Poljot and Gaz. So far it doesn't look good for the Neptune but the poll is open for another month so maybe this time in April we'll have reached some kind of decision.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4908847


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Fergfour said:


> This is just a general "anything goes" thread. Another thread is dedicated to a digital project. Yet another is a poll btwn Neptune, Poljot and Gaz. So far it doesn't look good for the Neptune but the poll is open for another month so maybe this time in April we'll have reached some kind of decision.


What? Had not seen that poll... The Neptune is not winning? Ooooh... (lolol!)


----------



## Carl.1

Saw the poll, none really appeal though for me.


----------



## arktika1148

https://slava.su/en/Mechanical-watches/?page=10&bfilter=a27:79;a33:8019;a62:14995;


----------



## PanKorop

arktika1148 said:


> https://slava.su/en/Mechanical-watches/?page=10&bfilter=a27:79;a33:8019;a62:14995;


« Нет в наличии » = not in stock.


----------



## arktika1148

https://slava.su/en/4706737-wrist-watch-russian-time


----------



## tokareva

Isn't this the same idea that comrade Joecool previously proposed? Looks like it has become a reality.









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vladimir-P...690a99c54ab54a5fffdc017|iid:1&redirect=mobile

On a side note, is there anyway we could do something radically different like this one? It seems to cost around $40000.00. I believe it could be made for a fraction of that using the Vostok Classica case.


----------



## Fergfour

tokareva said:


> Isn't this the same idea that comrade Joecool previously proposed? Looks like it has become a reality.
> 
> View attachment 13990595
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vladimir-P...690a99c54ab54a5fffdc017|iid:1&redirect=mobile


LOL! I needed this today.


----------



## schieper

Fergfour said:


> LOL! I needed this today.


Me to. Where to buy

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

schieper said:


> Me to. Where to buy
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vladimir-P...s%3D9857fe9c1690a88b1bd3666dffc9934d&ul_noapp


----------



## Seikogi

tokareva said:


> Isn't this the same idea that comrade Joecool previously proposed? Looks like it has become a reality.
> 
> View attachment 13990595
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vladimir-P...690a99c54ab54a5fffdc017|iid:1&redirect=mobile


There is actually a manga called "Ride on King" where we get Putin riding different spiritual beasts. The art style isn't that bad actually and the story not any worse than the average Hollywood movie .


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

tokareva said:


> Isn't this the same idea that comrade Joecool previously proposed? Looks like it has become a reality.
> 
> View attachment 13990595
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vladimir-P...690a99c54ab54a5fffdc017|iid:1&redirect=mobile
> 
> On a side note, is there anyway we could do something radically different like this one? It seems to cost around $40000.00. I believe it could be made for a fraction of that using the Vostok Classica case.
> 
> View attachment 13990659


Both are too much.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

You guys crack me up...


----------



## PanKorop

Since I hear ink-jet printed dials are cool, what about a classic, iconic inspiration?










You may replace the rider (and hat) with anyone you choose, VVP included. Personally, since it's originally Major Kong, I'd suggest President Kim - rocket man, y'know...


----------



## tokareva

How about something to really be proud of, an exact replica of the NVCH-30?


----------



## chirs1211

I was in on the last project for the NVCH-30 , patiently waiting my number watch to be made. 
Only then to be told they were not going to fulfill the remainder of the run due to some supply issue or other i believe it was, that's what they told us anyway  
We were offered an alternative in other dial colours (blue/green)if i remember correctly but that was not what i wanted anyway, i joined for an homage to the original.
Just saying it might be a sore subject to some, and if it failed once it could possibly fail again. 
Having a project cancelled halfway through the production where only just over half the members involved actually got their watches is far from ideal  

Chris


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

PanKorop said:


> Since I hear ink-jet printed dials are cool, what about a classic, iconic inspiration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may replace the rider (and hat) with anyone you choose, VVP included. Personally, since it's originally Major Kong, I'd suggest President Kim - rocket man, y'know...


Endless options...


----------



## PDAdict

chirs1211 said:


> I was in on the last project for the NVCH-30 , patiently waiting my number watch to be made.
> Only then to be told they were not going to fulfill the remainder of the run due to some supply issue or other i believe it was, that's what they told us anyway
> We were offered an alternative in other dial colours (blue/green)if i remember correctly but that was not what i wanted anyway, i joined for an homage to the original.
> Just saying it might be a sore subject to some, and if it failed once it could possibly fail again.
> Having a project cancelled halfway through the production where only just over half the members involved actually got their watches is far from ideal
> 
> Chris


We must study what happened and act accordingly so that it does not happen again. I think it would be a nice project

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop

PDAdict said:


> We must study what happened and act accordingly so that it does not happen again. I think it would be a nice project
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


And I grabbed an NVCh-30 when it flashed on Meranom. A blue one. Terrible swing-lug drilling, btw... Too bulky anyway: sold it a few days layer to an antiquary who went gaga over it. He wore it constantly, and we met again a month later; the blue had turned green! He sold it to a golfer (and made a nice profit)... them wheeler-dealers :-d


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

PanKorop said:


> And I grabbed an NVCh-30 when it flashed on Meranom. A blue one. Terrible swing-lug drilling, btw... Too bulky anyway: sold it a few days layer to an antiquary who went gaga over it. He wore it constantly, and we met again a month later; the blue had turned green! He sold it to a golfer (and made a nice profit)... them wheeler-dealers :-d


You did that? Lol! Way to go!


----------



## Kotsov

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Endless options...


Not Teresa May though...:roll:


----------



## BRUICHLADICH

Kotsov said:


> Not Teresa May though...:roll:


Nope.... A jolly mess there...:think:


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I can get in touch with Sergey Volkov, he is a custom watchmaker from Uglich and ask him what he can offer for $200....his Instagram is https://picgra.com/user/colibrica_design/1593488649


----------



## vintorez

tokareva said:


> On a side note, is there anyway we could do something radically different like this one? It seems to cost around $40000.00. I believe it could be made for a fraction of that using the Vostok Classica case.
> 
> View attachment 13990659


Find some of these people that repaint old Soviet dials on eBay and try pass them off as authentic. They'll get it done for around $5.


----------

